#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Алмазная сутра. Преодоление обусловленности ума.

## Дмитрий С

Я надеюсь, страсти по Праджняпарамите утихли, и можно спокойно обсудить Алмазную сутру с точки зрения преодоления обусловленности ума. 

Какой он, обусловленный ум? Как он формирует понятия и цели? Каким образом можно снять ограничения одностороннего мышления? Как Будда обучал Субхути правильному пониманию Пути?

----------


## Secundus

> ...Какой он, обусловленный ум? Как он формирует понятия и цели? Каким образом можно снять ограничения одностороннего мышления? Как Будда обучал Субхути правильному пониманию Пути?


это всё написал тот же самый обусловленный ум.

----------

Alexey Elkin (24.08.2012), Chong_Kwan (24.08.2012), Дмитрий С (24.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> это всё написал тот же самый обусловленный ум.


Согласен. Написал ум, обусловленный преодолением обусловленности  :Smilie: .

Но меня в моем обусловленном состоянии интересуют практические методы снятия ограничений обусловленного ума. Этим и обусловлена тема разговора.

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

А если кто-то скажет - "А знаю как. Берете обет молчания, пожизненно. Преодолеется обусловленность, стопудово". И что тогда? Интрига вопроса "почем дают".... (я извиняюсь что не зная броду, просто мимо проходил....)

----------

Yoshka (27.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А если кто-то скажет - "А знаю как. Берете обет молчания, пожизненно. Преодолеется обусловленность, стопудово". И что тогда? Интрига вопроса "почем дают".... (я извиняюсь что не зная броду, просто мимо проходил....)


На самом деле, тема весьма практическая. Если мы говорим об обусловленности ума, то эту обусловленность можно "пощупать" руками и у себя, и у других. Можно попытаться разобраться в разных видах обусловленности, увидеть типичные ловушки одностороннего мышления. 

Если же мы начинаем "витать в облаках", говорить о познании "запредельной мудрости", с многозначительным видом изображать "таинственность сокровенного знания", мы, на самом деле, глубоко засыпаем и видим красивые сны, к сожалению, далекие от реальности. 

Поэтому хотелось бы услышать в этой теме конкретное понимание конкретных людей (при том при всем, конечно, что этих конкретных людей, по большому счету, не существует как _отдельных_ существ :Smilie: ).

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Каким образом можно снять ограничения одностороннего мышления?


«Обусловленное» (на санскрите «самскрита»), что означает – «собранное из частей», «составное», «неестественное».  «Необусловленное» («асамкрита») соответственно означает «не собранное из частей», «несоставное», «естественное».

Обусловленный ум постоянно чем-то занят, чем-то недоволен, что-то ищет, чего-то ему не хватает. Каждую минуту в поле зрения попадает множество объектов, на которые ум непрерывно реагирует. Даже если тело покоится, уму не сидится на месте: "Я валяюсь на траве. Сто фантазий в голове. Помечтай со мною вместе, будет их не сто, а двести!"  :Smilie: 

И когда ум обусловлен идеей существования "я" или "субъекта" и воспринимаемых им "объектов", то пищей для ума будет спагетти из оценок, суждений, домыслов и коктейль отравляющих эмоций.

Соответственно, противоядие может быть таким. Необходимо сначала обнаружить не-обусловленное, естественное состояние ума, и затем упражняться в способности пребывать, естественно покоиться в его пустой и ясной природе.

----------

Yoshka (27.08.2012), Авигаль (14.12.2012), Алик (14.11.2013), Дмитрий С (24.08.2012)

----------


## Secundus

> ...Но меня в моем обусловленном состоянии интересуют практические методы снятия ограничений обусловленного ума. Этим и обусловлена тема разговора.


когда мы сидим в дзадзэн где находится наш обусловленный ум ?

----------

Пема Ванчук (31.08.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> когда мы сидим в дзадзэн где находится наш обусловленный ум ?


Сидит в дзадзэн.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> «Обусловленное» (на санскрите «самскрита»), что означает – «собранное из частей», «составное», «неествественное».  «Необусловленное» («а-самкрита») соответственно означает «не собранное из частей», «несоставное», «ествественное».
> 
> Обусловленный ум постоянно чем-то занят, чем-то недоволен, что-то ищет, чего-то ему не хватает. Каждую минуту в поле зрения попадает множество объектов, на которые ум непрерывно реагирует. Даже если тело покоится, уму не сидится на месте: "Я валяюсь на траве. Сто фантазий в голове. Помечтай со мною вместе, будет их не сто, а двести!" 
> 
> И когда ум обусловлен идеей существования "я" или "субъекта" и воспринимаемых им "объектов", то пищей для ума будет спагетти оценок, суждений, домыслов и коктейль омрачающих эмоций.
> 
> Соответственно, ответ будет таким. Необходимо сначала обнаружить не-обусловленное, естественное состояние ума, и затем упражняться в способности пребывать, естественно покоиться в его пустой и ясной природе.


Отлично сказано! Но _как_ обнаружить это не-обусловленное состояние ума? Мой опыт говорит о том, что "позитивный" поиск этой чистоты ума не дает результата. И лишь отбрасывание шаг за шагом различных шаблонов мысли и поведения немного проясняет дело...

Мне кажется, высказывания Будды в Алмазной сутре позволяют нащупать путь преодоления как восприятия "единства", так и восприятия "множественности". Как восприятия истинности того или иного высказывания, так и его ложности.

"Когда ботинок не жмет, о ноге забывают. Когда пояс не жмет, о животе забывают. Когда сердце истинно, о "за" и "против" забывают" (Чжуан-цзы). Вопрос в том, каким образом подогнать ботинок по ноге, чтобы забыть о нем  :Smilie: ?

Сейчас очень распространены методы "квиетизма", успокоения ума в дзадзен и прочими способами. Но успокоение ума не дает понимания... Часто даже напротив, укрепляет "духовную гордыню". Мне кажется, для обнаружения природы ума нужно уравновесить успокоение настойчивыми поисками и отсечением _корней_ состояний обусловленности.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> когда мы сидим в дзадзэн где находится наш обусловленный ум ?


Очень часто наш обусловленный ум или спит, или слоняется где-попало, или гордится тем, что тело сидит в дзадзен, в то время, как другие тела в дзадзен не сидят.

Очень редко наш обусловленный ум сам сидит в дзадзен  :Smilie: .

----------


## Greedy

Согласно Алмазной сутре, ботинок под ногу обусловленного ума подгоняется пониманием того, что нет никакого обусловленного ума.
Если мы этот обусловленный ум находим, но там не комфортно. Мы понимаем, что он является причиной нашего же страдания.

Даже размышляя о чём-то, мы можем либо беспокоится по поводу того, что мышление - это обусловленный ум, это плохо, это надо прекратить. Либо мы можем размышлять, но не находить в этом активном процессе никакого ума. Пока мы в мышлении находим обусловленный ум, мысль, её содержимое, или вообще, хоть что-то, то мы не размышляем - мы носимся за своими представлениями о том, что мы что-то нашли. И это что-то либо плохо, либо хорошо.

----------

Авигаль (14.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Согласно Алмазной сутре, ботинок под ногу обусловленного ума подгоняется пониманием того, что нет никакого обусловленного ума.
> Если мы этот обусловленный ум находим, но там не комфортно. Мы понимаем, что он является причиной нашего же страдания.
> 
> Даже размышляя о чём-то, мы можем либо беспокоится по поводу того, что мышление - это обусловленный ум, это плохо, это надо прекратить. Либо мы можем размышлять, но не находить в этом активном процессе никакого ума. Пока мы в мышлении находим обусловленный ум, мысль, её содержимое, или вообще, хоть что-то, то мы не размышляем - мы носимся за своими представлениями о том, что мы что-то нашли. И это что-то либо плохо, либо хорошо.


Это - квалифицированное замечание. Со многим согласен. Но обусловленный ум не надо искать. Он сам лезет из всех щелей. Вы рекомендуете этого не замечать или все же что-то делать?

В Алмазной сутре Будда начинает с того, что показывает Субхути неправильность представления о бодхисаттве и "спасаемых" живых существах как отдельных сущностях. Хотя мог бы просто сказать: "Узри свою чистую незапятнанную природу", и все  :Smilie: . Или: "Посиди в дзадзене со спокойным умом, и все образуется  :Smilie: ".

----------


## Дмитрий С

Почему бы, если уж где-то в ботинке вылез гвоздь, не выдернуть его или не вогнать обратно?

Почему бы, если уж где-то замечен дискомфорт от одностороннего понимания, не обнаружить корень этого непонимания и не выдернуть его (осознав его иллюзорность)?

Если самый главный корень обнаружен сразу (обусловленного ума нет), - прекрасно! Это случалось в истории... Ну, а если не обнаружен, придется все-таки копать...

----------


## Greedy

> Но обусловленный ум не надо искать. Он сам лезет из всех щелей. Вы рекомендуете этого не замечать или все же что-то делать?


С этим всё же что-то надо делать.
Когда мы видим, что обусловленный ум лезет из всех щелей, следует исследовать то, что мы принимаем за обусловленный ум. Такое исследование разожжёт огонь мудрости, которая спалит обусловленный ум везде, где бы мы его не находили.




> В Алмазной сутре Будда начинает с того, что показывает Субхути неправильность представления о бодхисаттве и "спасаемых" живых существах как отдельных сущностях.


Алмазная сутра - это пример такого исследования.
Например, у нас есть размышление о спасаемых существах. И наш ум цепляется за концепцию "существа". Мы берём эту концепцию и исследуем, пока не обнаружим, что никакого "существа" нет.

На примере мышления очень хорошо демонстрируется отличие "тупого" ума от просветлённого.
Тупой ум ничего не вкладывает в мысль о спасении живых существ. Она ему не интересна. Он к ней безразличен. Такой ум подобен сонному состоянию. В нём нет никакого постижения. И через какое-то время, когда это состояние пройдёт, ум зацепится за содержимое этой идеи.

Просветлённый ум не игнорирует мысль о спасении живых существ. Но в ней он не находит ничего, _о чём можно было бы поговорить_. Он видит мысль, но не знает, что такое "спасение", что такое "существо", потому что не может ничего такого обнаружить. Эти сущности подобны рисункам, нарисованным прозрачной водой в толще прозрачной же воды. Тупой ум не хочет видеть эти рисунки. Просветлённый ум видит, что их и так нет, что в толще прозрачной воды нет никакой возможно найти то, что нарисовано прозрачной же водой.

----------

Богдан Б (28.08.2012), Дмитрий С (24.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> С этим всё же что-то надо делать.
> Когда мы видим, что обусловленный ум лезет из всех щелей, следует исследовать то, что мы принимаем за обусловленный ум. Такое исследование разожжёт огонь мудрости, которая спалит обусловленный ум везде, где бы мы его не находили.
> Алмазная сутра - это пример такого исследования.
> Например, у нас есть размышление о спасаемых существах. И наш ум цепляется за концепцию "существа". Мы берём эту концепцию и исследуем, пока не обнаружим, что никакого "существа" нет.
> 
> На примере мышления очень хорошо демонстрируется отличие "тупого" ума от просветлённого.
> Тупой ум ничего не вкладывает в мысль о спасении живых существ. Она ему не интересна. Он к ней безразличен. Такой ум подобен сонному состоянию. В нём нет никакого постижения. И через какое-то время, когда это состояние пройдёт, ум зацепится за содержимое этой идеи.
> 
> Просветлённый ум не игнорирует мысль о спасении живых существ. Но в ней он не находит ничего, _о чём можно было бы поговорить_. Он видит мысль, но не знает, что такое "спасение", что такое "существо", потому что не может ничего такого обнаружить. Эти сущности подобны рисункам, нарисованным прозрачной водой в толще прозрачной же воды. Тупой ум не хочет видеть эти рисунки. Просветлённый ум видит, что их и так нет, что в толще прозрачной воды нет никакой возможно найти то, что нарисовано прозрачной же водой.


Прекрасный ответ, мне кажется! Ум все время нужно исследовать и тренировать, чтобы он не "застывал" в рамках односторонней логики и мыслей, связанных с "я" и "мое".

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Отлично сказано! Но _как_ обнаружить это не-обусловленное состояние ума?


Хороший вопрос! Думаю, самый быстрый способ - найти кого-то, кто уже обнаружил и может научить вас  тому же.  




> В Алмазной сутре Будда начинает с того, что показывает Субхути неправильность представления о бодхисаттве и "спасаемых" живых существах как отдельных сущностях.


Именно! Будда даёт понять, что нужно выйти за пределы двойственного восприятия, перестать фантазировать на тему, чем является просветление, а чем не является, перестать наделять пустые дхармы признаками, которыми они не обладают по своей природе, как то "плохой - хороший", "грешный - святой", "обычное существо - бодхисаттва", "спасающий-спасаемые-спасение". Короче, нужно оставить этот bullshit в покое, обнаружить естественное состояние ума и затем пребывать в том-что-есть, естественно покоиться в его пустой и ясной природе.

----------

Дмитрий С (24.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Хороший вопрос! Думаю, самый прямой способ - воспользоваться йогическими методами.  
> 
>  Именно! Будда даёт понять, что нужно выйти за пределы двойственного восприятия, перестать фантазировать на тему, чем является просветление, а чем не является, перестать наделять пустые дхармы признаками, которыми они не обладают по своей природе, как то "плохой - хороший", "грешный - святой", "обычное существо - бодхисаттва", "спасающий-спасаемые-спасение". Короче, нужно оставить этот bullshit в покое, обнаружить естественное состояние ума и пребывать, естественно покоиться в том-что-есть.


Спасибо за ответ и за ссылку. Обязательно посмотрю. Мне кажется, важно знать, что делать здесь и сейчас, даже имея такой несовершенный, "западающий" ум. А чистый, незамутненный лик себя проявит рано или поздно, когда цепляние за отдельные идеи и концепции, объекты и субъекты прекратится... Если пользоваться "позитивной" терминологией, то цепляние будет замедляться и останавливаться по мере того, как чистый лик будет себя проявлять  :Smilie: 

Но все равно, сталкиваясь с цеплянием, придется использовать различные методы для осознания его иллюзорности.

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Согласен. Написал ум, обусловленный преодолением обусловленности .
> 
> Но меня в моем обусловленном состоянии интересуют практические методы снятия ограничений обусловленного ума. Этим и обусловлена тема разговора.


Практические методы простые - надо больше практиковать, и это все что надо. Только через практику может прийти понимание сутр праджня-парамиты, в котором, говорят, нет совершенства. В общем, тут надо идти от практики к теории, а не наоборот, как мы привыкли в обычной жизни. Что-то обсуждать и строить теории по поводу праджня-парамиты - это болезнь ума. Что тут можно обсуждать, если понявшие выражали свое понимание в таких странных по содержанию сутрах, как Сутра сердца, или в коанах? Как можно выразить природу будды словами? Слова - это только слова, это не практика.

Дмитрий, когда ты сидишь в дзадзэн на 100%, ты уже будда, как говорят учителя. Пошел на ретрит, просидел три дня - трехдневный будда.  :Smilie:  Да, так прямо и говорят.  :Smilie:  Со временем чистый ум имеет тенденцию переходить и за пределы формальной практики в обычную жизнь, тогда появляются моменты, о которых говорят "небо синее, трава зеленая", но это приходит не от штудирования и обсуждения сутр, а от формальной практики.

Вот, в общем, такие вот практические методы снятия ограничений обусловленного ума, так я слышал не однажды.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Практические методы простые - надо больше практиковать, и это все что надо. Только через практику может прийти понимание сутр праджня-парамиты, в котором, говорят, нет совершенства. В общем, тут надо идти от практики к теории, а не наоборот, как мы привыкли в обычной жизни. Что-то обсуждать и строить теории по поводу праджня-парамиты - это болезнь ума. Что тут можно обсуждать, если понявшие выражали свое понимание в таких странных по содержанию сутрах, как Сутра сердца, или в коанах? Как можно выразить природу будды словами? Слова - это только слова, это не практика.
> 
> Дмитрий, когда ты сидишь в дзадзэн на 100%, ты уже будда, как говорят учителя. Пошел на ретрит, просидел три дня - трехдневный будда.  Да, так прямо и говорят.  Со временем чистый ум имеет тенденцию переходить и за пределы формальной практики в обычную жизнь, тогда появляются моменты, о которых говорят "небо синее, трава зеленая", но это приходит не от штудирования и обсуждения сутр, а от формальной практики.
> 
> Вот, в общем, такие вот практические методы снятия ограничений обусловленного ума, так я слышал не однажды.


Я рад, дорогой Chong, что ты подключился к разговору. Я видел и слышал многих людей, практикующих дзадзен, и не только дзадзен. К сожалению, у подавляющего большинства остается все тот же обусловленный ум. Это видно даже по видеороликам  :Smilie: . Я не вижу, чтобы формальная практика многих привела к пониманию. Есть, конечно, исключения. Напр., роси Судзуки. Его ум не выглядит обусловленным. Есть и, конечно, были и другие. 

Я не возражаю против формальной практики и, конечно, не собираюсь строить никаких "теорий праджняпарамиты". Но есть наши обыденные мысли, с которыми можно работать в дзадзен и не в дзадзен. Сутры Праджняпарамиты, на мой взгляд, помогают такой рутинной работе. Как и другие сутры. 

Так как мы сейчас находимся в формате форума, естественно, мы разговариваем, а не молчим. Люди высказывают свое понимание. Вот и ты высказался. Разве в этом есть что-то плохое?

Я согласен, что надо идти от практики. Но что называть практикой? Сидение в дзадзен может и не быть практикой. А общение на форуме может и быть практикой... Ведь если есть граница между дзадзен и остальной жизнью, то это уже и не дзадзен. И, кстати. не жизнь  :Smilie: .

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> К сожалению, у подавляющего большинства остается все тот же обусловленный ум.


И это правильно! Это так и будет, пока мы не оставили колесо рождений и смертей. Нельзя же ожидать, что у подавляющего большинства практикующих при общении с нами не останется языка, тела, ума? Судзуки-роси - тоже человек, со всеми должными последствиями, но он много практиковал и, думаю, знает "кое что" о праджня-парамите, чего не узнаешь обсуждая сутры за рюмочкой чая.

Мы находимся не столько в формате форума, сколько в формате рождения и смерти, поэтому надо больше практиковать.  :Smilie: 

А насчет понимания праджня-парамиты, думаю, я никакого понимания не высказал. Я не очень много и понимаю-то на самом деле. Я не об Алмазной сутре ведь сказал, а о тебе и о себе, разумеется, тоже.

----------

Дмитрий С (25.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> И это правильно! Это так и будет, пока мы не оставили колесо рождений и смертей. Нельзя же ожидать, что у подавляющего большинства практикующих при общении с нами не останется языка, тела, ума? Судзуки-роси - тоже человек, со всеми должными последствиями, но он много практиковал и, думаю, знает "кое что" о праджня-парамите, чего не узнаешь обсуждая сутры за рюмочкой чая.
> 
> Мы находимся не столько в формате форума, сколько в формате рождения и смерти, поэтому надо больше практиковать. 
> 
> А насчет понимания праджня-парамиты, думаю, я никакого понимания не высказал. Я не очень много и понимаю-то на самом деле. Я не об Алмазной сутре ведь сказал, а о тебе и о себе, разумеется, тоже.


Ну вот, мы, оказывается, не имеем практически расхождений во взглядах  :Smilie: . Я ведь тоже, как ты заметил, говорю не о "возвышенном", а об обычных рутинных вещах.

Конечно, надо практиковать 24 часа в сутки! Я не люблю даже, когда у меня сны беспорядочны и неосознаны. Так что, конечно, практика имеет первостепенное значение.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Практические методы простые - надо больше практиковать, и это все что надо. Только через практику может прийти понимание сутр праджня-парамиты, в котором, говорят, нет совершенства. В общем, тут надо идти от практики к теории, а не наоборот, как мы привыкли в обычной жизни. Что-то обсуждать и строить теории по поводу праджня-парамиты - это болезнь ума. Что тут можно обсуждать, если понявшие выражали свое понимание в таких странных по содержанию сутрах, как Сутра сердца, или в коанах? Как можно выразить природу будды словами? Слова - это только слова, это не практика.
> 
> Дмитрий, когда ты сидишь в дзадзэн на 100%, ты уже будда, как говорят учителя. Пошел на ретрит, просидел три дня - трехдневный будда.  Да, так прямо и говорят.  Со временем чистый ум имеет тенденцию переходить и за пределы формальной практики в обычную жизнь, тогда появляются моменты, о которых говорят "небо синее, трава зеленая", но это приходит не от штудирования и обсуждения сутр, а от формальной практики.
> 
> Вот, в общем, такие вот практические методы снятия ограничений обусловленного ума, так я слышал не однажды.


А как ты, кстати, понимаешь формальную практику?  :Smilie:  Она ограничивается дзадзен? Включаешь ли ты сюда работу над коанами, размышления над суттами, общение с людьми?

А, например, если переносить в повседневную жизнь понимание сутт (той же Алмазной сутты), будет ли это формальной практикой? Например, на меня много лет назад произвела впечатление Сутра помоста. Я тогда еще очень плохо понимал, что там говорится (сейчас, надеюсь, хоть чуть-чуть лучше), но одно сразу понял и взял на вооружение: "Не выискивать недостатки в других, а искать недостатки в своей практике"  :Smilie: . Это - одна из многочисленных, лежащих на поверхности проблем обусловленного ума. И таких, абсолютно типовых штук, вагон и малая тележка. Я над ними стараюсь работать. Назвал бы ты это формальной практикой?  :Wink:

----------


## Chong_Kwan

А и понимать нечего особо. Сидение, поклоны, чтение сутр и мантр, на ретритах - медитация во время ходьбы. Just do it, от практики к теории, как и все в этой секте Чань/Дзэн.  :Smilie: 

Мастера, кстати, всегда на личной встрече с учеником во время ретрита спрашивают: "У тебя есть вопросы на сегодняшний день?", или как-то так. И, как я заметил, они нифига не рады, если тут на них напасть с какими-то философскими концепциями и обсуждениями. Вот если о практике что-то спросить - это ради бога! Они рады будут поделиться опытом, и на конкретный вопрос дать конкретный ответ.

Вот это - формальная практика: сидение, поклоны, рецитация. Формальная практика может быть индивидуальной и коллективной. То что я сижу один в полной тишине посреди ночи не делает практику сидения неформальной! (Неформально можно отложить я-мне-мое в метро и так в нем побыть, поглядеть, как чего в этой толпе идет, как ты сам в ней идешь или сидишь - никто не против.)

Далее.  Для правильной формальной практики нужны оба варианта, как индивидуальная практика, так и коллективная. У каждого практикующего, наверное, рано или поздно возникают проблемы с практикой и, как говорят учителя, коллективная практика как раз сильна тем, что все твои личные проблемы с практикой становятся видны, как на ладони и понятны, тогда можно эти проблемы как-то нормализовать. У меня лично есть определенные проблемы с практикой в группе, не буду уж конкретизировать, но это говорит о том, что у меня и с индивидуальной не все в порядке, к сожалению. Надо что-то делать!  :Smilie: 

Вот так я понимаю формальную практику.  :Smilie:

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> А, например, если переносить в повседневную жизнь понимание сутт (той же Алмазной сутты), будет ли это формальной практикой?


Нет! Это будет умопомешательством. И вобще, все, кто говорит, что что-то понимает о праджня-парамите - умственно больны, не дай им бог это переносить в "повседневную жизнь". Я серьзено так думаю! Дмитрий! Праджня - это мудрость. Не бытовая повседневная мудрость, которая тоже никуда не денется - все приложится, если с ума не сходить, а мудрость выводящая за пределы рождения и смерти. Такую мудрость нельзя понимать, ее можно иметь, реализовать в своем потоке сознания, а _понимать_ - лучше не надо, до добра такое понимание и рассуждения не доведут. Так мне кажется.

Если что-то и переносить в повседневную жизнь из сутр, то тут надо опираться, в первую очередь, на сутры раздела Абхидхарма, а не на праджня-парамитские.
Дхаммападу хорошо бы в повседневную жизнь переносить... Эх!..  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (27.08.2012), Федор Ф (28.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Нет! Это будет умопомешательством. И вобще, все, кто говорит, что что-то понимает о праджня-парамите - умственно больны, не дай им бог это переносить в "повседневную жизнь". Я серьзено так думаю! Дмитрий! Праджня - это мудрость. Не бытовая повседневная мудрость, которая тоже никуда не денется - все приложится, если с ума не сходить, а мудрость выводящая за пределы рождения и смерти. Такую мудрость нельзя понимать, ее можно иметь, реализовать в своем потоке сознания, а _понимать_ - лучше не надо, до добра такое пониание не доведет. Так мне кажется.


Все-таки мы кое в чем расходимся... Для тебя праджняпарамита - где-то там, на недосягаемой высоте. И ты надеешься, выполняя формальную практику, что тебя в свое время "осенит". Я лично не знаю, что такое праджняпарамита. Но в сутрах (как в Праджняпарамите, так и в других), есть конкретные вещи, которые все-равно все так или иначе, на каком-то уровне сознания, понимают. Как говорил Доген (сторонник формальной практики), чтобы достигнуть просветления, надо сначала достигнуть просветления. Я понимаю так, что у тебя какое-то особое отношение к праджняпарамите. Я же не вижу принципиальной разницы между базовыми суттами Будды о Пути, факторах Просветления, Сатипаттхане и любыми другими. Если я могу размышлять над факторами Пути, почему я не могу размышлять над Алмазной Суттой?

Повторяю, я совершенно не против формальной практики. Я сам занимаюсь ее многими видами. И у меня, как и у тебя, есть определенные проблемы. Но мы их с тобой здесь обсудить не можем (по крайней мере, подробно). Поэтому давай делать, что можем. Для меня форум - это просто вид практики. Если ты прочитаешь, о чем я пишу, ты, возможно, увидишь, что я работаю над определенными проблемами. И над определенными суттами тоже  :Smilie: . Сейчас на форуме (не только в этой теме, но и в других), я, в частности, работаю над обнаружением и преодолением различных видов обусловленности ума. И тебя приглашаю к этой работе. Пока для этого есть у нас форум. А когда мы с тобой сами по себе, тогда будем заниматься каждый своим делом  :Smilie: .

Далее, я вовсе не обособляю Дзен от остального буддизма. Но и не навязываю другим свою точку зрения на этот счет  :Wink: .

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Ты, наверное, слишком серьезный практик. Я вот не могу, сидя на форуме, читать что-то и необусловленно понимать: вот это правильно, а это - нет, то интересно почитать, а тут воду в ступе толкут уже целый месяц, дескать, делать им нечего. Но я не очень грамотный буддист, так что про формальную практику чтения форума я ничего не знаю. При всей моей тупости и стремлению к легкой жизни как-то хочется просто прийти к учителю дзэн, получить от него некоторую формальную практику попроще и делать ее. Мне мои учителя про формальное чтение форумов ничего не говорили. Я не умею так делать формальную практику, и у меня даже есть подозрение, что формальная практика дзэн и практика чтения буддийского форума - это разные практики, как по причинам, так и по результатам.  :Frown:

----------


## Джигме

> Отлично сказано! Но _как_ обнаружить это не-обусловленное состояние ума? Мой опыт говорит о том, что "позитивный" поиск этой чистоты ума не дает результата. И лишь отбрасывание шаг за шагом различных шаблонов мысли и поведения немного проясняет дело...
> 
> Мне кажется, высказывания Будды в Алмазной сутре позволяют нащупать путь преодоления как восприятия "единства", так и восприятия "множественности". Как восприятия истинности того или иного высказывания, так и его ложности.
> 
> "Когда ботинок не жмет, о ноге забывают. Когда пояс не жмет, о животе забывают. Когда сердце истинно, о "за" и "против" забывают" (Чжуан-цзы). Вопрос в том, каким образом подогнать ботинок по ноге, чтобы забыть о нем ?
> 
> Сейчас очень распространены методы "квиетизма", успокоения ума в дзадзен и прочими способами. Но успокоение ума не дает понимания... Часто даже напротив, укрепляет "духовную гордыню". Мне кажется, для обнаружения природы ума нужно уравновесить успокоение настойчивыми поисками и отсечением _корней_ состояний обусловленности.


Зачем велосипед изобретать? Есть же четыре устранения прасанги для пребывания в пустоте.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ты, наверное, слишком серьезный практик. Я вот не могу, сидя на форуме, читать что-то и необусловленно понимать: вот это правильно, а это - нет, то интересно почитать, а тут воду в ступе толкут уже целый месяц, дескать, делать им нечего. Но я не очень грамотный буддист, так что про формальную практику чтения форума я ничего не знаю. При всей моей тупости и стремлению к легкой жизни как-то хочется просто прийти к учителю дзэн, получить от него некоторую формальную практику попроще и делать ее. Мне мои учителя про формальное чтение форумов ничего не говорили. Я не умею так делать формальную практику, и у меня даже есть подозрение, что формальная практика дзэн и практика чтения буддийского форума - это разные практики, как по причинам, так и по результатам.


Не думаю, что я серьезный практик  :Smilie: . Может ты и прав, и разделение практики на "формальную" и "неформальную" правильно и разумно. Кто я такой, чтобы оценивать твой метод? Я такой же слепой котенок в мире сансары, как и большинство людей. 

Уважаемый мной роси Судзуки, которого я, в каком-то смысле, считаю одним из своих учителей, хоть и был сторонник формальной практики, но все же разделения на "дзадзен" и "не дзадзен" не делал. Кстати, это направление практики - обнаружение и устранение состояний обусловленности, - я впервые обнаружил именно у него... Но Судзуки - тоже не бог.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> При всей моей тупости и стремлению к легкой жизни как-то хочется просто прийти к учителю дзэн, получить от него некоторую формальную практику попроще и делать ее. (


Я очень благодарен тебе за твое мнение. Хоть ты и говоришь, что у тебя нет понимания Алмазной Сутры, я все же думаю, что оно есть. И мы, в общем, о нем и говорили. Что касается форума, то бог с ним, формальная или неформальная это практика, и практика ли это вообще  :Smilie: . Согласись, что на форуме, при всем его несовершенстве, лучше все же говорить, чем молчать... А помолчать мы успеем вне форума  :Wink: .

Но я хотел бы вернуться к тому, что интересует меня. Удачно, что я могу узнать твое мнение по вопросам формальной практики, как ты ее понимаешь (да и я ее понимаю примерно так же, - мы лишь расходимся в вопросе "границ" практики и не-практики). У меня вот какое понимание сложилось за многие годы. Представим себе радиоприемник с многими диапазонами. В нем есть "грубая" настройка (переключение диапазонов, скажем) и "тонкая" настройка (внутри диапазона, снятие мелких помех, и т. д.). Я пришел к такому выводу, что снятие "сильных" состояний обусловленности, таких, как чувственные желания, недоброжелательность, зависть, ревность, и т. д. (грубая настройка приемника) должно осуществляться как в формальной практике, так и в "неформальной". И именно в "неформальной" практике, а именно просто в жизни, в общении и т. д. должна проводиться львиная часть этой работы. Дзадзен, мантры и т. д. - это "тонкая" настройка приемника. Тут можно копать глубже, рассматривать еле заметные колебания сознания, в конце концов "просто сидеть" (что является вершиной совершенства  :Smilie: ). То, что я вижу, это, в основном то, что люди приступают к "тонкой" настройке, миновав этап "грубой" настройки. В этом случае дзадзен, например, типично действует так. Человек несколько успокаивается, трава становится зеленее (естественно, это происходит даже тогда, когда просто хорошо выспишься  :Smilie: ), тело чувствует расслабление, настроение повышается. Как правило, при этом повышается и гордость за достигнутое, человек начинает учить других, как нужно жить. Ну, в общем, полный букет хорошего и не очень. 

Мог бы ты, как квалифицированный, много практикующий человек, высказаться по этому поводу? Если не хочешь говорить об Алмазной Сутре, не будем, хотя наверняка ты можешь что-нибудь сказать  :Wink: , - ведь эта сутра как раз и разбивает невежество, и предназначена она была не просветленным, а тем, кто на Пути...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Зачем велосипед изобретать? Есть же четыре устранения прасанги для пребывания в пустоте.


Не могли бы Вы развить свою мысль? Тут люди разное предлагают... От йогических методов до чтения сутт.

Я, например, предлагаю работу над коаном "Кто читает Алмазную Сутру?", или "Кто понимает Алмазную Сутру?" При любом ответе изнутри спрашивать: "Кто это сказал?"  :Wink: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Хороший вопрос! Думаю, самый прямой способ - воспользоваться йогическими методами.


Спасибо большое за ссылку! Прослушал с интересом, хотя, в принципе когда-то давно этот вопрос немножко изучал. Единственно, я не очень понял, почему недвойственным видением нельзя рассматривать процессы, в которых есть двойственность (там лектор говорил о науке, технике, проектировании). Ведь не-умом можно рассматривать все, что угодно... 

А какую роль играет Алмазная Сутра в Вашей школе? На каком этапе и как ее изучают? Служит ли ее понимание просто подтверждением правильности практики йогических методов, или же ее изучение необходимо для прогресса в практике?

----------


## Нико

> Ведь не-умом можно рассматривать все, что угодно...



Не  сердите меня, право. Что такое "не-ум", которым "можно рассматривать что угодно"? Вы откуда, вообше, из какой прелести к нам прилетели?

----------

Chong_Kwan (27.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Не  сердите меня, право. Что такое "не-ум", которым "можно рассматривать что угодно"? Вы откуда, вообше, из какой прелести к нам прилетели?


Назовите по-другому, как Вам нравится, чтобы не сердиться.

Не-ум, я имел ввиду, тот, который не рожден. Уже боюсь и говорить  :Frown: .

Предлагаю "не-ум" назвать "прелестью" и на этом выкурить недвойственную трубку мира.

----------


## Нико

> Назовите по-другому, как Вам нравится, чтобы не сердиться.
> 
> Не-ум, я имел ввиду, тот, который не рожден. Уже боюсь и говорить .
> 
> Предлагаю "не-ум" назвать "прелестью" и на этом выкурить недвойственную трубку мира.


Да Вы не бойтесь. Просто не вводите сюда новые понятия.

Нерождённый ум.... Вы хоть задумывались о том, что это значит???? 
Это несамосуще рождённый ум, только и всего.
Не заставляйте старпёров типа меня с плохим настроением пить вечерний кофе. Идёт???

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Язык без костей. Что ж поделаешь... Мы тут уже все начитавши этих книг про дзэн, и там часто предупреждают, что сказать и написать можно что угодно, и в этой системе ценностей все слова и книги не имеют никакого значения. Так нет же, все равно ум хочет  присвоить что-то яркенькое и, по-видимому, круто гламурное и делать свой мелкий дискурс. Лучше чем-то полезным вместо этого заняться, чем мелочь по карманам тырить! Так, в общем-то, пишут в книжках про дзэн.

----------


## Нико

> Язык без костей. Что ж поделаешь... Мы тут уже все начитавши этих книг про дзэн, и там часто пишут, что сказать и написать можно что угодно, и в этой системе ценностей все слова и книги не имеют никакого значения. Так нет же, все равно ум хочет  присвоить что-то яркенькое и, по-видимому, круто гламурное и делать свой мелкий дискурс. Лучше чем-то полезным вместо этого заняться, чем мелочь по карманам тырить! Так, в общем-то, пишут в книжках про дзэн.


О, ценная мысль! Учиться, учиться и учиться. (В. Ленин)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Нико, это вобще собачий раздел какой-то, кажется. Все все понимают, только сказать ничего не могут.  :Smilie: 
Мастера дзэн тоже как-то говорят не много о том что понимают... Собачий раздел, собачий форум, собачья жизнь вобще! Сансара...  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий С

Не, все равно боюсь  :Frown: . Выглядите Вы совсем не как старпер, - скорее это я подхожу под эту категорию (Chong знает).

Про не-ум - это ж не я придумал. Это, наверно, какой-то плохой перевод того, что приписывают Бодхидхарме (не-ум изначально не рожден и т. д., различение умом не правильно, различение не-умом правильно, и т. д.). Это я, когда еще Интернета не было, рукописи читал. А мне сам русский термин нравится (тока не убивайте). По-моему, отражает суть дела  :Wink: .

Вообще, будьте снисходительны ко мне. Я ж не философ и не буддолог, не знаю ни пали, ни санскрита, и в буддизме ни фига не разбираюсь (здесь только Chong меня, возможно, и защитит). 

Упаси бог (или Будда) меня задумываться над несамосуще рожденным умом! Вы-то меня поддержите, но Chong точно расстреляет :Frown: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

Мне нравится все, что ты говоришь, дорогой Chong! Ты не многословен, как настоящий мастер, но все в точку  :Wink: .

Странно, правда, что ты веришь в мастеров дзен, которые что-то там понимают  :Frown: .

----------


## Greedy

По поводу не-ума, которым _можно_ исследовать всё что угодно.

В наставлениях по махамудре есть два таких момента.
Первый - это сущность ума: спокойный, ровных, безграничный, блаженный. Это состояние абсолютного успокоения. Добиться его можно только правильным успокоением. Обычно, когда мы успокаиваем ум в медитации, мы либо начинаем замечать волнения ума, либо начинаем время от времени терять ум, появляются моменты небытия. Первое - следствие перенапряжения. Второе - следствие перерасслабления. Второе, в практике дзадзен встречает чаще.

Второй момент - это природа ума: пустота от собственной сущности всего воспринимаемого. И не только спокойного, ровного, безграничного, блаженного состояния, но также мыслей и видимости. Этот момент относится к праджняпарамите.
И пока мы успокоение ума не реализовали, мы можем практиковать праджняпарамиту исключительно на мыслях и видимости. Но этот опыт будет несколько ограниченным.

Не-ум же является состоянием полного успокоения, когда постигается несубстанциональность этого состояния. После этого становится возможным исследовать как мысли, так и видимости во всех их полноте, потому что не-ум не вовлекается в них, и состояние успокоенности ими не нарушается и нарушится не может.
Как спокойствие-блаженство при прозрении выполняет функцию "восприятия" пустоты, так и движения ума (мысли или видимость) выполняют эту же функцию.

Обусловленный же ум не видит пустоту мысли. Он исследует её содержимое как нечто реально существующее.
Не-ум проникает в любое направление в мысли, нигде не встречая "субстанции".

Обусловленный ум, исследуя реальность, констатирует факт исследования нахождением в огненном круге материального предмета, который этот круг рисует.
Не-ум исследуя реальность, не может констатировать, что он занимается исследованием, потому что находит в огненном круге такие же "огненные круги".

----------

Богдан Б (28.08.2012), Дмитрий С (27.08.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Поскольку мы находимся в разделе дзен, рекомендую с этими вопросами обращаться к мастеру дзен.
Верно то, что обнаружение пустоты обусловленного ума и есть освобождение от него. Но нельзя сказать: ищи пустоту, так освободишься. Нужно практиковать праджняпарамиту. Это значит не доверять знанию, это значит наблюдать что это такое, понимаемое и не рассматриваемое более детально. 

Ум захваченный беспокойством нужно успокоить. Ум захваченный безразличием нужно объединить. Ум зажатый в тиски избегания нужно стабилизировать. Ум спокойный, стабильный, объединенный нужно направить на созерцание возникновения и прекращения феноменов. Не усложнять, а упрощать. Не давать названий, не угадывать, не ожидать, не удерживать. По мере такой практики ум видится как череда феноменов, некоторые из них перестают возникать, другие, напротив, возникают. Не следование за возникающими побуждениями телом, речью, даже внутренней, воображением (представлением, узнаванием, угадыванием, ожиданием) чего бы то ни было за цветами, формами, звуками, запахами, вкусами и осязанием устраняет помехи разрушающие бесстрастность и внимательность.

Легко не следовать побуждениям телом. Труднее не следовать побуждениям речью (мысленной). Еще сложнее не следовать побуждениям воображением. Так праджняпарамита становится все глубже. Чувство приятного и неприятного нейтрализуется для все более глубоких (не лежащих на поверхности узнавания) дхарм.

Сначала ум обнаруживает, что побуждения телом чисты от захваченности, могут оставить ум, пусты, согласно сутре сердца. Практикуя все глубже и глубже обнаруживается чистота от захваченности чувствами приятного, неприятного и безразличного, потом чистота (пустота) восприятия (узнавания целого по его частям, угадывание), это приводит к постижению чистоты от захваченности любых страстей, страхов, идей, прекращает омраченность и неведение, и в этот же момент ум постигает нирвану. 

Алмазная сутра объясняет этот путь подробнее, указывая на ошибки ума, на самом сложном этапе: захваченности воображением, самджней. Именно на этом уровне происходит распознавание я и других. Что именно возникает, что самджня дорисовывает как обобщение "я" или "существо"? Есть много конструкций, которые самджня захватывает и порождает как устремление к возникновению подтверждающих признаков, порождает ожидание, надежду, именуемую жаждой. Нужно рассмотреть их возникновение и воздержаться от возникающего устремления к подтверждающие моментам. 

Но как бы все это не объяснялось, остаются идеи, касающиеся привычного представления, рожденного в этом уделе существования бесчисленными становлениями и рождениями, стараниями-смертями. И эти идеи становятся препятствиями для бесстрастного созерцания возникновения и прекращения, глубокой праджняпарамиты
Захваченность праджняпарамитой называется бодхичиттой. Чем быстрее сложится склонность не следовать за побуждениями воображением, тем ближе достижение аннутара самьяк самбодхи.

----------

Chong_Kwan (27.08.2012), Дмитрий С (28.08.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> Но я не очень грамотный буддист, так что про формальную практику чтения форума я ничего не знаю. При всей моей тупости и стремлению к легкой жизни как-то хочется просто прийти к учителю дзэн, получить от него некоторую формальную практику попроще и делать ее. Мне мои учителя про формальное чтение форумов ничего не говорили. Я не умею так делать формальную практику, и у меня даже есть подозрение, что формальная практика дзэн и практика чтения буддийского форума - это разные практики, как по причинам, так и по результатам.


А что нам мешать форум тоже считать частью формальной практикой, следовать 8БП, следить за речью, за порывами ума, т.е. применять теорию на практике. В этом случае чем форум будет отличается от чтения сутр, выполнения поклонов и сидения в дзадзен? Мы используем тот же ум, почему одни вещи - формальная практика, а другие "все остальное"? Ведь как говорится, "форма это и есть пустота".

----------

Дмитрий С (27.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> чем форум будет отличается от чтения сутр, выполнения поклонов и сидения в дзадзен?


Вы можете сидеть в дзадзэн и при этом читать форум?

----------


## AndyZ

> Вы можете сидеть в дзадзэн и при этом читать форум?


Нет, это разные действия. Дзадзен отдельно, форум отдельно. Правда, зачастую, форум сочетается с кофе на работе утром, чему я не очень рад. И кофе уже не тот и форум читается не так внимательно. Я о другом. Когда мы читаем и отвечаем на форуме, можно применять те же методы укзанные в 8БП. Правильные взгляды, правильная речь, правильное сосредоточение и т.д.

----------

Дмитрий С (27.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Нет, это разные действия. Дзадзен отдельно, форум отдельно. Правда, зачастую, форум сочетается с кофе на работе утром, чему я не очень рад. И кофе уже не тот и форум читается не так внимательно. Я о другом. Когда мы читаем и отвечаем на форуме, можно применять те же методы укзанные в 8БП. Правильные взгляды, правильная речь, правильное сосредоточение и т.д.


Это хорошо, что Вы обратили внимание на то, что это разные действия! Это как-то вселяет надежду... А то интересующиеся дзэн через одного просто помешанные на каких-то идеях, типа цитирования сутр, которые им нравятся. Я уже боялся, что Вы скажете, что _можете одновременно,_ и мне было бы стыдно, потому что я так не могу, я еще начинающий буддист... Спасибо за Ваш ответ!

В общем, не буду кокетничать, скажу эту банальность еще раз - сидение по форумам, разговоры и чтение книг - это не дзадзэн. Спрашивать в чем разница, приводя при этом фразу из Сутры сердца - это называется "язык без костей". Говорить - не сикантандза делать.  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий С (27.08.2012)

----------


## Greedy

Неуспокоенный ум, т.е. ум, недостигший дхьяны, не способен проводить исследование.
Такой ум всегда будет захвачен дхармами, их возникновением и прекращением, как чем-то "субстанциальным": вот возникло это, вот это прекратилось. Даже если нет внутренней речи, которая обозначает происходящее. Неупокоенный ум не может отцепиться от "субстанции" дхармы. Она для него целостная.
А если отцепление и случается, то происходит потеря восприятия. Ум забывает то, что он наблюдает.

Истинное отцепление происходит только в дхьяне, когда ум из пассивного наблюдателя происходящих волнений, становится активным участником не предвзятого наблюдения. В этом состоянии ум обладает остротой восприятия, при котором любая возникшая дхарма моментально может быть изучена с любых позиций: можно рассмотреть её прошлое, будущее, как она связана с другими дхармами и т.д.

И только на этом уровне возможно понимание, что всё это, весь мир трёх времён - это самджня, а истинная природа дхарм - пуста и непостижима.
Пока же ум не обладает такой силой, пока он является сторонним наблюдателем процесса возникновения и прекращения дхарм, то для него пустота остаётся недостижимой. Для него пустота - это мечта о том, что дхармы сами собой растворятся и прекратят возникать, если их просто наблюдать.
Только ум, обладающий силой, полностью контролирующий весь этот процесс, способен открыть для себя его искусственность, что мир возникающих и исчезающих дхарм он создаёт сам, чем сам себя обрекает на будущие страдания.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Неуспокоенный ум, т.е. ум, недостигший дхьяны, не способен проводить исследование.


Это не так. И об этом прямо говорит сутта о четырех типах личности.

Вы несколько идеализируете то, что называете "исследованием". Люди скорее могут заблуждаться в отношении того, что значит "исследование". Но это не значит, что правильное исследование вообще не доступно до какого-то момента.

Неуспокоенный ум вполне может  наблюдать возникновение побуждений и прекращение побуждений, наблюдая за телом, чувствами, умом и поверхностными качествами ума. С тренировкой ум будет все более бесстрастен и внимателен.

Именно поэтому мы можем практиковать дзадзен (сатипаттхану), не разделяя наблюдение и успокоение ума. Более того, созерцание возникновения и прекращения помогают в успокоении, стабилизации, объединении и направлении ума (дхьянах), а успокоение ума помогает в созерцании. Поэтому говорится о бесстрастном созерцании, а не просто о бесстрастии или просто созерцании.

Теоретизировать о том, как воспринимает незахваченный, свободный ум - ни к чему. Могут быть верные догадки, могут быть тонкие и даже грубые  заблуждения. Не нужно пытаться увидеть что-то совершенно особенное. Достаточно просто наблюдать и не увлекаться наблюдаемым, не увлекаться ненаблюдаемым и не избегать наблюдаемого и ненаблюдаемого.

----------

Сергей Ч (27.08.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Вы несколько идеализируете то, что называете "исследованием". Люди скорее могут заблуждаться в отношении того, что значит "исследование". Но это не значит, что правильное исследование вообще не доступно до какого-то момента.


Доступно некое подобие исследования.
Например, мы можем понимать, что воспринимаемая форма - это совокупность сознания, рупы, органа зрения, контакта. Но пока ум не достигнет полного успокоения (дхьяны), он не сможет увидеть воспринимаемую форму как подобную совокупность. Такое представление всегда будет с налётом самосущности "воспринимаемой формы". Не говоря уже о том, что неуспокоенный ум не может исследовать составные части этой воспринимаемой формы.




> Неуспокоенный ум вполне может  наблюдать возникновение побуждений и прекращение побуждений, наблюдая за телом, чувствами, умом и поверхностными качествами ума. С тренировкой ум будет все более бесстрастен и внимателен.


Цель подобной тренировки достичь непрерывности потока бесстрастия и внимательности. Такой поток непрерывной внимательности, не прерываемый умопостроениями о наблюдаемом, и есть успокоенный ум.




> Именно поэтому мы можем практиковать дзадзен (сатипаттхану), не разделяя наблюдение и успокоение ума. Более того, созерцание возникновения и прекращения помогают в успокоении, стабилизации, объединении и направлении ума (дхьянах), а успокоение ума помогает в созерцании. Поэтому говорится о бесстрастном созерцании, а не просто о бесстрастии или просто созерцании.


Они нигде не разделяются.
Шаматху и випашьяну преподают отдельно, чтобы познакомить с ними. Но практикуются они именно в союзе. При этом они должны быть объединены так, чтобы не мешать друг другу.
Учителя махамудры говорят, что если в нашем представлении о шаматхе и випашьяне, шаматхе препятствует випашьяна, то мы неверно понимаем шаматху; если випашьяна не может практиковаться в шаматхе, то мы неверно понимаем випашьяну.

----------


## AndyZ

> В общем, не буду кокетничать, скажу эту банальность еще раз - сидение по форумам, разговоры и чтение книг - это не дзадзэн. Спрашивать в чем разница, приводя при этом фразу из Сутры сердца - это называется "язык без костей". Говорить - не сикантандза делать.


Вы абсолютно правы - сидеть на форуме и читать книги - это не дзадзен! Это читать книги, сидеть на форуме  :Smilie: 




> Говорить - не сикантандза делать.


К сожалению формат форума не позволяет нам встретится и выпить чашку чая, чтобы не просто говорить  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий С (27.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

За то невозбранно позволяет спросить: "чем форум будет отличается от чтения сутр, выполнения поклонов и сидения в дзадзен?", не так ли?  :Smilie:

----------


## AndyZ

> За то невозбранно позволяет спросить: "чем форум будет отличается от чтения сутр, выполнения поклонов и сидения в дзадзен?", не так ли?


Единственное отличие - это Ваше отношение к этим действиям. Если Вы считаете чтение сутр - "святым занятием", а чтение форума "не святым", то это не то, чему нас учит дзен.

----------

Дмитрий С (27.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> За то невозбранно позволяет спросить: "чем форум будет отличается от чтения сутр, выполнения поклонов и сидения в дзадзен?", не так ли?


Если это не риторический вопрос, то я бы ответил: "Ничем". По мне, нет никакой разницы между сидением в дзадзен и форумом. Как я понял, ты не согласен. Ты считаешь, что "формальная практика" - это настоящая практика, а "болтание на форуме" - это "имитация практики". 

Позволь мне высказать мои не очень точные и не очень объективные наблюдения. Очень много людей здесь, на форуме, практикуют дзадзен. Возможно, большинство. Но что мы наблюдаем при этом? Когда люди выходят из дзадзен и строчат свои послания на форуме, находятся ли они в гармонии, как предполагает Практика? Может, я слепой, но я этого не вижу совершенно! Поиски соломинки в глазу своего ближнего, необнаружение бревна в своем собственном глазу, ехидство, злорадство, _категорически неправильная речь_, и т. д., и т. п. И все это у многих - после многолетней трудной практики... И при этом меня призывают верить каким-то мифическим учителям, каким-то созданным собственным воображением "мастерам"... 

Я вижу серьезные нарушения самых элементарных заповедей великого Будды! Я вижу издевательство над Сосаном, над Шестым Патриархом. Подумайте об этом, ребята...

----------

Федор Ф (28.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Дмитрий, я этот разговор довел, кажется, до конца потому, что написал в этом посте и ничего нового к этому не добавил. А уж что считать чем - это, конечно, личное дело каждого, просто такой уж я зануда.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Поскольку мы находимся в разделе дзен, рекомендую с этими вопросами обращаться к мастеру дзен.


Уважаемый BTR, несмотря на Ваше очень оригинальное и трансцендентное мышление (я помню все наши дискуссии о перевоплощениях), что Вы, ради бога (или Будды) подразумеваете под "мастером дзен"??? 

Ведь Алмазная сутра четко говорит о том, что "нет никаких мастеров дзен, которых нужно спасать", сорри, "которые должны спасать"  :Smilie: .

----------

Федор Ф (28.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Дмитрий, я этот разговор довел, кажется, до конца потому, что написал в этом посте и ничего нового к этому не добавил. А уж что считать чем - это, конечно, личное дело каждого, просто такой уж я зануда.


Дорогой Chong, "довести что-то до конца" - это не дзенское дело. Это я, как любитель, говорю тебе, профессионалу. Да ты и сам это знаешь лучше меня  :Wink: . Дзен - это, если говорить музыкальным языком, "неразрешенный аккорд", то есть нечто несовершенное, незаконченное. То, что ты говорил, стало моим (без тени иронии). То, что я говорил, возможно, стало твоим... Это и есть "дзен в этом несовершенном, лишенном формальной практики форуме"  :Wink: .

----------


## Won Soeng

> Уважаемый BTR, несмотря на Ваше очень оригинальное и трансцендентное мышление (я помню все наши дискуссии о перевоплощениях), что Вы, ради бога (или Будды) подразумеваете под "мастером дзен"??? 
> 
> Ведь Алмазная сутра четко говорит о том, что "нет никаких мастеров дзен, которых нужно спасать", сорри, "которые должны спасать" .


У Вас в традиции написано "дзен". Зачем Вы это написали?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Дорогой Chong, "довести что-то до конца" - это не дзенское дело. Это я, как любитель, говорю тебе, профессионалу. Да ты и сам это знаешь лучше меня . Дзен - это, если говорить музыкальным языком, "неразрешенный аккорд", то есть нечто несовершенное, незаконченное. То, что ты говорил, стало моим (без тени иронии). То, что я говорил, возможно, стало твоим... Это и есть "дзен в этом несовершенном, лишенном формальной практики форуме" .


Игры в "битву дхармы" происходят от редкости встреч с остроглазым мастером. Дзен требует точности и ясности, каждая ситуация завершена. Если есть незавершенность - это свидетельство слабого центра.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> У Вас в традиции написано "дзен". Зачем Вы это написали?


Уважаемый BTR, я мог бы долго объяснять Вам, зачем я это написал. В данный конкретный момент я могу Вам, например, сказать, что "просто написал". Это не будет объяснением, но это будет ответом (Вы видите, я четко следую Вашему стилю изложения мыслей). А зачем это Вы сами написали? У Вас есть какой-то учитель, который решает Ваши экзистенциальные проблемы?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Игры в "битву дхармы" происходят от редкости встреч с остроглазым мастером. Дзен требует точности и ясности, каждая ситуация завершена. Если есть незавершенность - это свидетельство слабого центра.


Хорошо сказано. Мне вообще нравится Ваш, казалось бы, "туманный", способ высказывать мысли. 

Все же возражу... Незавершенность - и есть центр. А "остроглазый мастер" - это сновидение. Но если оно способно сместить центр еще ближе к центру, то я согласен поспать  :Smilie: .

----------


## Won Soeng

Дзен есть живая традиция. Не нужно судить о дзен не получая наставлений от мастера и не проверяя у мастера своего понимания.
Я на какое-то время убрал более точное определение своей традиции: школа Кван Ум, поскольку мало участвую в жизни общины и редко общаюсь с мастером. 

Поэтому я и отметил, что вопросы лучше задавать мастеру дзен. Если Вы не можете задать их мастеру, зачем задавать их ученикам?
А рассуждения о дзен - вполне произвольны. Давать им оценку - плодить новые рассуждения.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Дзен есть живая традиция. Не нужно судить о дзен не получая наставлений от мастера и не проверяя у мастера своего понимания.
> Я на какое-то время убрал более точное определение своей традиции: школа Кван Ум, поскольку мало участвую в жизни общины и редко общаюсь с мастером. 
> 
> Поэтому я и отметил, что вопросы лучше задавать мастеру дзен. Если Вы не можете задать их мастеру, зачем задавать их ученикам?
> А рассуждения о дзен - вполне произвольны. Давать им оценку - плодить новые рассуждения.


Уважаемыый BTR, это - всего лишь форум. Он ни к чему не обязывает. Но зачем мне задавать вопросы Мастеру? Ведь если Его ученики, которые много лет практиковали дзен под его руководством,  не могут ответить на совершенно простые, элементарные вопросы, касающиеся сути Учения, не говорит ли это о том, что не стоит доверять и самому Мастеру? Мастеров сейчас развелось огромное количество. Они ездят по всему миру, плодят свои Центры, вербуют людей в монахи. Но я, простой человек, никак не не чувствую в себе способности им (мастерам) доверять... Что Вы посоветуете мне, обычному человеку?...

----------


## Won Soeng

Если Вы не доверяете мастерам, как же Вы будете доверять ученикам?  :Smilie: 
На какие элементарные, совершенно простые вопросы Вы не смогли получить ответ?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Если Вы не доверяете мастерам, как же Вы будете доверять ученикам? 
> На какие элементарные, совершенно простые вопросы Вы не смогли получить ответ?


Уважаемый BTR, я недеюсь, Вы не абсолютизируете все мои высказывания... Я лично доверяю Chongу. Он - честный человек. Может, он и не Мастер Дзен, но то, что он говорит, у меня не вызывает сомнения... За кажущейся "легкостью высказываний" я вижу честного, искреннего исследователя. Поэтому, по крайней мере, тому, что говорит Chong, я доверяю. Логически это трудно объяснить... Но Chong не отвечает на мои вопросы. А кроме него, мне некому доверять  :Frown: . 

Те же ответы, которые я получил от Chongа, меня устраивают лишь в отношении Chongа... И, когда он говорит не лично о своей практике, а о практике "вообще", о "вообще зеленой траве и т. д.", у меня эти соображения вызывают сомнения... Если Вы перечитаете мои посты, Вы увидите, что я задал некоторые вопросы... На них я  ответов не получил. Но я на ответы и не рассчитывал! Может, Вы на них ответите?  :Wink:

----------


## Won Soeng

Спросите меня. Я не знаю, какие вопросы Вас все еще беспокоят.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Спросите меня. Я не знаю, какие вопросы Вас все еще беспокоят.


Вы так поставили вопрос, будто меня в принципе не должно ничего больше беспокоить  :Smilie: . Я, в этом смысле, Вам благодарен, потому что расслабился на некоторое время. 

Но все мимолетно, все скоротечно  :Frown: . Все же, я говорил о "грубой настройке" и "тонкой настройке" в отношении практики Дзен. "Алмазная сутра" относится к "тонкой" настройке. Что Вы, уважаемый BTR, думаете о преодолении обусловленности ума?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы так поставили вопрос, будто меня в принципе не должно ничего больше беспокоить . Я, в этом смысле, Вам благодарен, потому что расслабился на некоторое время. 
> 
> Но все мимолетно, все скоротечно . Все же, я говорил о "грубой настройке" и "тонкой настройке" в отношении практики Дзен. "Алмазная сутра" относится к "тонкой" настройке. Что Вы, уважаемый BTR, думаете о преодолении обусловленности ума?


Ваш вопрос в том, что я думаю о преодолении обусловленности ума? Вас беспокоит именно это?  :Wink:  Неудивительно, что Вам не дают ответа. Думать можно сколько угодно.
Что бы я ни думал - это и есть обусловленный ум. Преодоление обусловленного ума, значит успокоение его, наблюдение за ним без увлечения этим беспокойством. Но такое преодоление может быть бесконечным потому что обусловленный ум возникает снова и снова. Поэтому главное найти саму возможность наблюдать бесстрастно и практиковать ее, наблюдая, когда это удается и когда это не удается, снова и снова. Тогда ничего не нужно преодолевать, в тот самый момент, когда возникает, хоть на мгновение, бесстрастное наблюдение - цель уже достигнута, никуда не нужно стремиться. Только снова возвращаться к этому бесстрастному наблюдению, когда возникшее беспокойство увлекло ум. Так я практикую, независимо от того, кто и что об этом думает.

----------

Дмитрий С (28.08.2012), Федор Ф (28.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ваш вопрос в том, что я думаю о преодолении обусловленности ума? Вас беспокоит именно это?  Неудивительно, что Вам не дают ответа. Думать можно сколько угодно.
> Что бы я ни думал - это и есть обусловленный ум. Преодоление обусловленного ума, значит успокоение его, наблюдение за ним без увлечения этим беспокойством. Но такое преодоление может быть бесконечным потому что обусловленный ум возникает снова и снова. Поэтому главное найти саму возможность наблюдать бесстрастно и практиковать ее, наблюдая, когда это удается и когда это не удается, снова и снова. Тогда ничего не нужно преодолевать, в тот самый момент, когда возникает, хоть на мгновение, бесстрастное наблюдение - цель уже достигнута, никуда не нужно стремиться. Только снова возвращаться к этому бесстрастному наблюдению, когда возникшее беспокойство увлекло ум. Так я практикую, независимо от того, кто и что об этом думает.


Спасибо, уважаемый BTR. Будда учил об "анатте", но мне интересно видеть то, как конкретные люди воспринимают жизнь. Тут "анаттой" не отделаешься. Ваше конкретное восприятие для меня действительно очень важно и интересно.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Если Вы не доверяете мастерам, как же Вы будете доверять ученикам? 
> На какие элементарные, совершенно простые вопросы Вы не смогли получить ответ?


В нашей конкретной беседе понятие "мастер" - абстракция. А дзен против абстракций. Я здесь не слышал, чтобы кто-то называл себя мастером. Поэтому пока что я бы понятие "мастер" вынес за скобки  :Smilie: .

А вообще, перечитав посты, я несколько расслабился. Приятно, что есть люди, которые относятся к своим высказываниям на форуме так же, как и к к любым другим своим действиям в жизни. Ведь форум никак не отменяет ни благородные истины, ни восьмеричный Путь  :Smilie: . Поэтому начинать надо с элементарных вещей, с "грубой настройки", иначе в "тонкой настройке" не будет никакого толку  :Frown: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Поскольку мы находимся в разделе дзен, рекомендую с этими вопросами обращаться к мастеру дзен.
> Верно то, что обнаружение пустоты обусловленного ума и есть освобождение от него. Но нельзя сказать: ищи пустоту, так освободишься. Нужно практиковать праджняпарамиту. Это значит не доверять знанию, это значит наблюдать что это такое, понимаемое и не рассматриваемое более детально. 
> 
> Ум захваченный беспокойством нужно успокоить. Ум захваченный безразличием нужно объединить. Ум зажатый в тиски избегания нужно стабилизировать. Ум спокойный, стабильный, объединенный нужно направить на созерцание возникновения и прекращения феноменов. Не усложнять, а упрощать. Не давать названий, не угадывать, не ожидать, не удерживать. По мере такой практики ум видится как череда феноменов, некоторые из них перестают возникать, другие, напротив, возникают. Не следование за возникающими побуждениями телом, речью, даже внутренней, воображением (представлением, узнаванием, угадыванием, ожиданием) чего бы то ни было за цветами, формами, звуками, запахами, вкусами и осязанием устраняет помехи разрушающие бесстрастность и внимательность.
> 
> Легко не следовать побуждениям телом. Труднее не следовать побуждениям речью (мысленной). Еще сложнее не следовать побуждениям воображением. Так праджняпарамита становится все глубже. Чувство приятного и неприятного нейтрализуется для все более глубоких (не лежащих на поверхности узнавания) дхарм.
> 
> Сначала ум обнаруживает, что побуждения телом чисты от захваченности, могут оставить ум, пусты, согласно сутре сердца. Практикуя все глубже и глубже обнаруживается чистота от захваченности чувствами приятного, неприятного и безразличного, потом чистота (пустота) восприятия (узнавания целого по его частям, угадывание), это приводит к постижению чистоты от захваченности любых страстей, страхов, идей, прекращает омраченность и неведение, и в этот же момент ум постигает нирвану. 
> 
> ...


Еще раз перечитал Ваше понимание. А как Вы, уважаемый BTR, могли бы определить "целостное" видение объекта, одновременное видение и его бытия, и его небытия? Скажем так, думать о Будде, как о не-Будде, - тем самым думать о Будде. (В духе логики Алмазной Сутры)? В свое время такие конструкции очень помогли мне в обычных, житейских ситуациях "баланса" между утверждением и отрицанием. Понятно, что глубокое внутренне чувство не описать словами (и я бы этого не смог сделать, наверно), но все же, если Вас это не затруднит...

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> В нашей конкретной беседе понятие "мастер" - абстракция. А дзен против абстракций. Я здесь не слышал, чтобы кто-то называл себя мастером. Поэтому пока что я бы понятие "мастер" вынес за скобки .


Тогда правильней было бы не указывать традицию, если пока не встретил дзэн-мастера. Какая может быть традиция без учителя?

В традиции Чань и в дзэн большое внимание уделяется развитию двух парамит - дхьяна-парамиты и праджня-парамиты. Развитие первой очень связано со второй. Такова традиция Чань, если я ее правильно понимаю. При этом разговоры вряд ли реально могут поспособствовать развитию дхяна-парамиты. В том-то и дело, что надо просто практиковать дхьяну, желательно с наставлениями опытного квалифицированного учителя, это приведет к развитию праджни. Как-то так... Неужели Судзуки-роси как-то по-другому о дзэн говорил? Говорил, что практика дхьяны и развитие праджни это тоже самое что и практика чтения и разговоров?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Еще раз перечитал Ваше понимание. А как Вы, уважаемый BTR, могли бы определить "целостное" видение объекта, одновременное видение и его бытия, и его небытия? Скажем так, думать о Будде, как о не-Будде, - тем самым думать о Будде. (В духе логики Алмазной Сутры)? В свое время такие конструкции очень помогли мне в обычных, житейских ситуациях "баланса" между утверждением и отрицанием. Понятно, что глубокое внутренне чувство не описать словами (и я бы этого не смог сделать, наверно), но все же, если Вас это не затруднит...


Любой объект есть объект узнавания и цепляния. Как ум узнает любой объект? По возникающим признакам. Узнавать объект упуская признаки, по которым он был узнан - это видение бытия объекта. Узнавать признаки, но не узнавать объект - это видение небытия объекта. Узнавать объект и узнавать признаки, по которым он был распознан - это видение и бытия, и небытия.
Как возникает цепляние? Возникают признаки, относящиеся к восприятию объекта или процесса, ум распознает объект или процесс и устанавливает ожидание возникновения еще невозникших признаков. 
Таким образом распознавание снижает внимательность, упускает признаки, которые не ожидаются в рамках восприятия распознанного объекта или процесса.

----------

Дмитрий С (28.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Таким образом распознавание снижает внимательность, упускает признаки, которые не ожидаются в рамках восприятия распознанного объекта или процесса.


Особенно таким образом снижается внимательность при распознавании знакомых слов в книгах и в интернете. Скажи? Я так постоянно это наблюдаю.

----------

Дмитрий С (28.08.2012)

----------


## Sikorsky

> Как возникает цепляние? Возникают признаки, относящиеся к восприятию объекта или процесса, ум распознает объект или процесс и устанавливает ожидание возникновения еще невозникших признаков.


Очень красиво этот феномен проиллюстрировал Честертон в "Небесной стреле"

----------

Wyrd (29.08.2012), Дмитрий С (28.08.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Особенно таким образом снижается внимательность при распознавании знакомых слов в книгах и в интернете. Скажи? Я так постоянно это наблюдаю.


Да, это так, поиски готового описания истины - затягивают и не очень полезны, а для практики - однозначно вредны. Но как я могу делать замечания об этом? 
Я сам не очень то усерден в практике, что ж от других-то требовать? Я бы и того, о чем пишу не знал, если бы не увлеченность моделированием ума. У каждого свой путь, даже если я не следую одному учителю, разве я могу ожидать, что кто-то будет следовать за мной, а тем более за тем, что я скажу?

----------

Chong_Kwan (28.08.2012), Дмитрий С (28.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Да, это так, поиски готового описания истины - затягивают и не очень полезны, а для практики - однозначно вредны. Но как я могу делать замечания об этом? 
> Я сам не очень то усерден в практике, что ж от других-то требовать? Я бы и того, о чем пишу не знал, если бы не увлеченность моделированием ума. У каждого свой путь, даже если я не следую одному учителю, разве я могу ожидать, что кто-то будет следовать за мной, а тем более за тем, что я скажу?


Да мы все такие, немножко практикующие... Но стоит хоть немного попрактиковать, сразу начинаешь видеть, кто не практиковал ничего, кроме чтения книг... И сразу гордость такая за себя - я-то вот, практику делал хоть иногда, а эти - только и знают, что воду в ступе толочь! Ужас, как неприятно... даже и стесняешься как-то практиковать..  :EEK!:

----------


## Chong_Kwan

А вобще было бы неплохо приколотить *эту тему* сверху раздела - так сказал известный, уважаемый мастер дзэн и не один он! Укрепить сверху, чтобы поменьше забывалось и чтобы хоть что-то в этом разделе было сказано мастером, а не нами абы кем. Пойду наброшусь на администрацию, может, сделают хоть немножко на благо буддизма-то, не все же им "буддистов" банить!  :Wink:

----------


## Федор Ф

Тук-тук! Можно напроситься к вам в гости?
Вот вы говорите - учителя, традиции, практика... Разве у Шестого Патриарха были учителя? Разве он следовал установленным правилам практики  и традиции? Я считаю, что дзэн возможен только при одном условии - завершенном, состоявшемся духовном опыте. Это вообще буддизма в целом касается, конечно. Но дзэн в особенности. Без этого опыта невозможно никакое духовное достижение в дзэн. Поэтому и отношение к знанию пренебрежительное, в отличии от Тхеравады, например, что в дзэн этот опыт решает все. Когда человек уже настолько готов к прорыву, когда в его глазах лишь совсем немного пыли, когда сансара почти исчерпана, когда недостает одного слова, одного движения для Просветления. Как в случае с Шестым Патриархом. Его духовный опыт прошлых жизней был настолько велик, его мудрость настолько совершенна, что ему не требовалось ни учителей, ни практики, для просветления ему нужен был один толчок, одно слово Будды. Но многие ли могут последовать его примеру? Когда же, при отсутствии этого опыта и особых способностей, начинают принебрежительно говорить о знании, то это вызывает лишь горькую усмешку. 

Если Моцарт был гением, то его особо не надо было музыке учить. Он в 4 года уже играл на рояле. А всем остальным необходимо получить музыкальное образование, чтобы назвать себя хотя бы посредственным музыкантом.
Нет? Я в чем-то не прав?
Ну это просто мысли вслух. Всегда думаю об этом, как только в сторону дзэн обращаю взгляд.

----------

AndyZ (28.08.2012), Ho Shim (29.08.2012), Дмитрий С (28.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Федор Ф, Вы правы, усмешка горькая... К несчастью, почти каждый, лишь начав практику дхьяны в той или иной форме (а некоторые даже и не начав, но начитавшись слов великих практиков, достойных в шести парамитах), чувствуют некое "освежение" ума... Тут ум принимается дико радоваться, чуя и свою аналитическую силу, и с присущей ему хитростью доводит, бывает, человека до безумия. Поэтому и начинают говорить и даже думать, что одно не отличается от другого, не давая себе труда заметить, сколько Будда практиковал, сколько и как практиковали патриархи Чань, как живут и практикуют настоящие учителя дзэн-буддизма в наше время...

Думается, что лишь единожды прочтя или услышав Сутру сердца, такие практики тут же должны стать буддами или хотя бы перестать повторять к месту и не к месту слова, которых не понимают, но они этого не делают, как мне кажется, не становятся буддами и не перестают повторять непонятое и неполностью заученное даже. Я вот, будучи буддистом, и начитавшись уже всяких сутр - тоже этого не сделал, хоть и с ума еще не спятил, слава богу. Печально это все...

----------

Федор Ф (28.08.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тук-тук! Можно напроситься к вам в гости?
> Вот вы говорите - учителя, традиции, практика... Разве у Шестого Патриарха были учителя? Разве он следовал установленным правилам практики  и традиции? Я считаю, что дзэн возможен только при одном условии - завершенном, состоявшемся духовном опыте. Это вообще буддизма в целом касается, конечно. Но дзэн в особенности. Без этого опыта невозможно никакое духовное достижение в дзэн. Поэтому и отношение к знанию пренебрежительное, в отличии от Тхеравады, например, что в дзэн этот опыт решает все. Когда человек уже настолько готов к прорыву, когда в его глазах лишь совсем немного пыли, когда сансара почти исчерпана, когда недостает одного слова, одного движения для Просветления. Как в случае с Шестым Патриархом. Его духовный опыт прошлых жизней был настолько велик, его мудрость настолько совершенна, что ему не требовалось ни учителей, ни практики, для просветления ему нужен был один толчок, одно слово Будды. Но многие ли могут последовать его примеру? Когда же, при отсутствии этого опыта и особых способностей, начинают принебрежительно говорить о знании, то это вызывает лишь горькую усмешку. 
> 
> Если Моцарт был гением, то его особо не надо было музыке учить. Он в 4 года уже играл на рояле. А всем остальным необходимо получить музыкальное образование, чтобы назвать себя хотя бы посредственным музыкантом.
> Нет? Я в чем-то не прав?
> Ну это просто мысли вслух. Всегда думаю об этом, как только в сторону дзэн обращаю взгляд.


Шестой патриарх до того, как услышал проповедь странствующего монаха вел простую жизнь, был дисциплинирован и был готов к встрече с Дхармой. Он не сомневался, что должен пойти учиться. Он пошел искать пятого патриарха без малейших колебаний оставив мирскую жизнь и был уверен, что он достоин получать обучение как и другие, более образованные люди, родившиеся в более достойных семьях. Он работал на кухне, воспринимая это как должное, по причине отсутствия жажды. Но это не значит, что ему не нужен был учитель и традиция. Только подумайте, сколько монахов должны были учить сутры и декламировать их в пути, чтобы один из них, случайно, встретился Хуэй Нэну? 

Нам нужны учителя и традиция не только для нас. Хуэй Нэн учил о мгновенном просветлении, в противоположность постепенному. Но это не значит, что не нужна практика, не нужно изучение, не нужны проповеди, не нужны учителя. Мгновенное просветление случается в обученном и тренированном уме. Но сколь бы ум ни был обучен или тренирован - это не гарантия пробуждения. Поэтому шестым патриархом стал Хуэй Нэн, а не старший монах. 

Все дело не в том, насколько мало пыли, а насколько велико усердие эту пыль не замечать, смотреть сквозь нее. Пятый патриарх похвалил гатху старшего монаха, он подтвердил, что пыль нужно регулярно стирать с зеркала, а для этого ее нужно видеть. Но если обращать внимание только на пыль - только пыль у будет видна. Поэтому истина заключена в том, что пыли нет. Все что мы видим - на зеркале, в зеркале, само зеркало - все это цепляние.

Есть две крайности. Первая - считать обычный ум не нуждающимся в изменении - ведь ум будды это обычный ум. Вторая - считать ум будды вовсе недостижимым.
Необходимо правильно практиковать. Ум Будды легко достижим, потому что он никогда не возникает и не исчезает. Но обычный ум нельзя сделать умом Будды. Нужно научиться различать, что есть ум Будды, а что есть обычный ум. Обычный ум есть цепляние и беспокойство. Ум Будды есть невозмутимость и ясность (безупречная внимательность).

----------

Дмитрий С (28.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Хуэй Нэн учил о мгновенном просветлении, в противоположность постепенному. Но это не значит, что не нужна практика, не нужно изучение, не нужны проповеди, не нужны учителя. Мгновенное просветление случается в обученном и тренированном уме


Так или мгновенное или "в обученном, тренированном уме?"
Если дзэн буддизм - это учение о мгновенном просветлении, то зачем обучение? Но  мгновенное просветление возможно только для избранных, о чем я и пытался сказать. Такие случаи (мгновенного просветления) описаны и в ПК.
Если же так важна в дзэн практика и тренировка, то о каком "мгновенном" пробуждении может идти речь? Это постепенное просветление. И этот путь ничем от Тхеравады не отличается.
Вот эта путаница мгновенного и постепенного и смущает в дзэн.




> Но сколь бы ум ни был обучен или тренирован - это не гарантия пробуждения.


Не гарантия. Духовный опыт и духовный талант - гарантия. В любой традиции, независимо от методов.

Поэтому: 


> шестым патриархом стал Хуэй Нэн, а не старший монах.





> Поэтому истина заключена в том, что пыли нет.


 Это очень опасная мысль для неподготовленных умов. От нее рукой подать до "если Бога нет, то все дозволено"

----------

Дмитрий С (28.08.2012), Юй Кан (28.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Прости, Дмитрий! Испортил я тебе топик, свел все на другие как-то разговоры... о практике там и всем таком... Аж до Хуй-нэна и Тхеравады дело дошло...
Сначала ты спрашивал


> Какой он, обусловленный ум?


Надеюсь, ты и сам все понимаешь...  :Smilie: 

Зря ты понадеялся в начале, что страсти по праджня-парамите улеглись. Алмазная сутра - тоже относится к разделу Праджня-парамита. Это сутра так называемого абсолютного знания, непосредственной передачи Учения. Как могут улечься страсти, если в топике стоит название этой сутры?  :Smilie: 

Сутры праджня-парамиты в принципе не требуют дополнительных знаний, они самодостаточны и полны. Считается, что если чего-то не понял - читай еще раз и практикуй. Сказать что-то существенное в дополнение к этим сутрам сложно и спрашивать, наверное, не за чем - никто не скажет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sikorsky

> Так или мгновенное или "в обученном, тренированном уме?"
> 
> Если же так важна в дзэн практика и тренировка, то о каком "мгновенном" пробуждении может идти речь? Это постепенное просветление.


Упомянутое уже не раз зеркало.
То, которое в пыли, и которого не существует  :Smilie: 
Постепенно убираем с него пыль, пылинку за пылинкой. 
Казалось бы, оно очищается.
Но грязным оно будет до тех пор, пока на нем остается хотя бы одна  пылинка. 
И потом, мгновенно, после того как убирается последняя пылинка, зеркало становится чистым. Было грязным - стало чистым. С разницей в одно мгновение.
Как-то так представляется.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Прости, Дмитрий! Испортил я тебе топик, свел все на другие как-то разговоры... о практике там и всем таком... Аж до Хуй-нэна и Тхеравады дело дошло...
> Сначала ты спрашивалНадеюсь, ты и сам все понимаешь...


Ну ладно, ладно, что ж вы так... для меня ведь это не праздный разговор, ребята. Выгоняете? Ладно, уйду, "еще неведомый изгнанник". Пойду обретать истину в одиночестве. Может, еще наведаюсь к вам. 
А Шестого Патриарха я любил больше всех в этой жизни...

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Федор Ф! Вы что? Випасана с Дхьяной - братья на век! Как можно выгонять?
А за шестого патриарха тут многие вобще пасть порвут, так его любят!  :Smilie: 
Вы не подумайте!

----------

Федор Ф (28.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Федор Ф! Вы что? Випасана с Дхьяной - братья на век! Как можно выгонять?
> А за шестого патриарха тут многие вобще пасть порвут, так его любят! 
> Вы не подумайте!


Chong_Kwan, вы мне нравитесь. Оригинальный вы :Smilie:

----------

Chong_Kwan (28.08.2012), Дмитрий С (28.08.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так или мгновенное или "в обученном, тренированном уме?"
> Если дзэн буддизм - это учение о мгновенном просветлении, то зачем обучение? Но  мгновенное просветление возможно только для избранных, о чем я и пытался сказать. Такие случаи (мгновенного просветления) описаны и в ПК.
> Если же так важна в дзэн практика и тренировка, то о каком "мгновенном" пробуждении может идти речь? Это постепенное просветление. И этот путь ничем от Тхеравады не отличается.
> Вот эта путаница мгновенного и постепенного и смущает в дзэн.
>  Это очень опасная мысль для неподготовленных умов. От нее рукой подать до "если Бога нет, то все дозволено"


Не нужно поверхностно воспринимать спор о мгновенном и постепенном, не вдаваясь подробно, что именно называют постепенным, и что именно - мгновенным. В тхераваде вообще это не рассматривается.
Дело в том, что "постепенный метод" - заблуждение, такого не существует. Постепенный метод - это подготовка, сколько подготовкой не занимайся - рано или поздно придется заняться делом, к которому эта подготовка ведется.

Дхьяна - стабилизация ума, успокоение ума, объединение ума и сосредоточение ума - это то, что называют постепенным методом. Я бы назвал это постепенным аспектом.
Випассана - видение возникновения и прекращения как есть - это то, что называют мгновенным методом. Я бы назвал это мгновенным аспектом.

Не важно, насколько ум беспокоен или спокоен, подвижен или стабилен, рассеян или объединен, он может быть направлен на происходящее в нем, как на возникновение и прекращение феноменов.

Не говорится о мгновенном методе, как о чем-то, не требующем обучения и практики. В мгновенном методе говорится о том, что не нужно чего-то достигать постепенно - внимательность уже присутствует в уме и может практиковаться без какой-то подготовки, без какого-то достижения какой-то особенной внимательности. Одно мгновение - и внимательность уже направлена. Нет какого-то процесса, нет какого-то становления внимательности. Именно об этом говорится, как о мгновенности. 

Не говорится о постепенном методе, как о чем-то, приводящем все ближе и ближе к результату, как будто бы цель есть что-то далекое и находящееся в некотором месте. Постепенный метод есть заблуждение, что чего-то в уме нет и постепенно можно прийти туда, где это в уме появится.

----------

Magan Poh (29.08.2012), Богдан Б (29.08.2012), Дмитрий С (28.08.2012), Федор Ф (28.08.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Есть немало историй, объясняющих мгновенное просветление.
Так, например, Сунг Сана спросил ученик про три этапа просветления. На что Сунг Сан ответил: есть 84000 просветления. Ученик попросил объяснить, что это значит. Сунг Сан протянул ученику чашку и попросил выпить. Когда ученик выпил, Сунг Сан спросил его: что в чашке. Ученик ответил: вода. Сунг Сан улыбнулся и сказал: ты постиг 84000 уровня просветления.

Мгновенное просветление возникает в каждом моменте. Его не нужно искать где-то, не нужно никуда стремиться, все уже есть в каждом моменте. Не нужно ждать особенного момента. Все просто. Нужно придерживаться лишь этого ясного, просветленного, пробужденного ума, в котором нет сомнений, нет омрачений, нет волнений, нет заблуждений. Но делать это нужно из момента в момент. Здесь нет уровней постижения, нет никаких достижений, нет этапов. Это может быть скучным, это может казаться плохим учением, это может вызывать сомнения, раздражение, это может отбрасываться. Но другого нет и ничто другое не станет обретением мудрости.

----------

Magan Poh (29.08.2012), Дмитрий С (28.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

Вот ведь попрощался уже. Возвращаться - плохая примета. Но что делать - вернусь на минутку.




> Не говорится о постепенном методе, как о чем-то, приводящем все ближе и ближе к результату, как будто бы цель есть что-то далекое и находящееся в некотором месте. Постепенный метод есть заблуждение, что чего-то в уме нет и постепенно можно прийти туда, где это в уме появится.


Знания сначала нет, потом оно появляется. Мудрости сначала нет, потом она появляется, опыта сначала нет, потом он появляется. Есть сутта об этом. Будду спросили, в чем разница между Архатом и новорожденным младенцем? Ни у того, ни у другого нет заблуждений, ум чист у того и у другого. На что Будда ответил: у младенца есть тенденция, корни заблуждений, которые прорастут со временем. У Архата корни вырваны. Сначала они были, а потом (постепенно) не стало.

----------

AndyZ (28.08.2012), Chong_Kwan (28.08.2012), Богдан Б (29.08.2012), Сергей Ч (28.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Будду спросили, в чем разница между Архатом и новорожденным младенцем? Ни у того, ни у другого нет заблуждений, ум чист у того и у другого. На что Будда ответил: у младенца есть тенденция, корни заблуждений, которые прорастут со временем. У Архата корни вырваны. Сначала они были, а потом (постепенно) не стало.


а у дзэн-буддиста, как ни поглядишь и ум не чист, и корни во все стороны торчат на каждом слове, но все просветленные и цитируют Сутру сердца где надо и не надо.  :Frown: 

Ладно, вместо расстраиваться, поеду в Дацан съезжу, может, дадут в моктак постучать.  :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (28.08.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> Так или мгновенное или "в обученном, тренированном уме?"
> Если дзэн буддизм - это учение о мгновенном просветлении, то зачем обучение? Но  мгновенное просветление возможно только для избранных, о чем я и пытался сказать. Такие случаи (мгновенного просветления) описаны и в ПК.
> Если же так важна в дзэн практика и тренировка, то о каком "мгновенном" пробуждении может идти речь? Это постепенное просветление. И этот путь ничем от Тхеравады не отличается.
> Вот эта путаница мгновенного и постепенного и смущает в дзэн.


На сколько я знаю, тут не все так просто. В истории дзен cуществует разделение на «мгновенные» и «постепенные» школы. Например тот же Ринзай (Линчжи) делал упор на мгновенные методы, достижения кеншо любой ценой. А Доген, и его учителя, придерживались другого подхода, что отражается в разных практиках при работе с коанами и шикантазой. Но при этом никто не утверждал, что практиковать не нужно. Все известные мастера после просветления продолжали медитировать. Тот же Шестой Патриарх перед тем как вернутся в мир, 15 лет провел в горах «протирая свое зеркало»  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий С (28.08.2012), Федор Ф (28.08.2012), Юй Кан (28.08.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот ведь попрощался уже. Возвращаться - плохая примета. Но что делать - вернусь на минутку.
> 
> 
> 
> Знания сначала нет, потом оно появляется. Мудрости сначала нет, потом она появляется, опыта сначала нет, потом он появляется. Есть сутта об этом. Будду спросили, в чем разница между Архатом и новорожденным младенцем? Ни у того, ни у другого нет заблуждений, ум чист у того и у другого. На что Будда ответил: у младенца есть тенденция, корни заблуждений, которые прорастут со временем. У Архата корни вырваны. Сначала они были, а потом (постепенно) не стало.


Совершенно верно, и здесь нет противоречия (кроме того, что мудрости сначала нет). Корни заблуждений становятся все тоньше и тоньше. Мудрость становится все сильнее. Но что такое мудрость? Что Вы понимаете, когда читаете "праджня"?

----------


## Юй Кан

Шестой Патриарх говорил своим ученикам: «Дхарма, по сути, представляет собой одну школу. Просто люди бывают либо с севера, либо с юга. Хотя Дхарма одна, но её осознание бывает либо быстрым, либо медленным. Что называется мгновенным и постепенным? В самой Дхарме нет деления на мгновенную и постепенную. Просто есть люди способные и неспособные. Только поэтому появляются такие названия как мгновенный и постепенный».
Вот и вся разница между учениями/школами Шэньсю и Хуйнэна. : )

----------

Alexey Elkin (28.08.2012), AndyZ (28.08.2012), Ho Shim (29.08.2012), Magan Poh (29.08.2012), Won Soeng (28.08.2012), Дмитрий С (28.08.2012), Сергей Ч (28.08.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сунг Сан _улыбнулся_ и сказал: ты постиг 84000 уровня просветления.


Тут, по мне, очень важное обстоятельство -- "улыбнулся". Но инку не дал! : ))

----------


## Alexey Elkin

Из сутры помоста: «Суть буддийской дхармы – единая школа , это лишь люди разделяют ее на «южную» и «северную». Дхарма – однородна, лишь [люди] способны прозреть ее с разной скоростью. Так стоит ли разделять на «внезапное» и «постепенное»? Дхарма не бывает ни внезапной, ни постепенной, это лишь люди бывают способными и глупцами. А отсюда и название – «внезапное» и «постепенное».

Не добавить не убавить) Как вообще что-то абсолютно-тотальное может обладать какой-либо характеристикой (внезапно-постепенно)? У просветления нет концептуальной характеристики. Это ум додумывает)

На сколько мне известно в Сото коаны не практикуют, только шикантаза. (поправьте если что) А по поводу практики и просветления Доген конкретно говорит, что практика=просветление.

Саваки-роси:

"Мы практикуем дзадзэн не для того, чтобы стать просветлёнными, – мы практикуем дзадзэн потому, что просветление влечёт нас в разные стороны."

----------


## Alexey Elkin

Юр, об одном думаем! :Smilie:  Шайтанама!!!

----------

Юй Кан (28.08.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юр, об одном думаем! Шайтанама!!!


Сов-падение, да. : ))

----------

Alexey Elkin (28.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Тогда правильней было бы не указывать традицию, если пока не встретил дзэн-мастера. Какая может быть традиция без учителя?
> 
> В традиции Чань и в дзэн большое внимание уделяется развитию двух парамит - дхьяна-парамиты и праджня-парамиты. Развитие первой очень связано со второй. Такова традиция Чань, если я ее правильно понимаю. При этом разговоры вряд ли реально могут поспособствовать развитию дхяна-парамиты. В том-то и дело, что надо просто практиковать дхьяну, желательно с наставлениями опытного квалифицированного учителя, это приведет к развитию праджни. Как-то так... Неужели Судзуки-роси как-то по-другому о дзэн говорил? Говорил, что практика дхьяны и развитие праджни это тоже самое что и практика чтения и разговоров?


Судзуки довольно много говорил... Думаю, это - не от нечего делать. Я его, в частности, считаю опытным, квалифицированным учителем. Жаль, что он давно умер. Подчеркивая важность дзадзен, он категорически отрицал "отдельность" этого и других видов практики от обычной жизни. 

А что мы часто видим здесь, на форуме? Некоторые коллеги, разделяющие дзадзен и форум, на форуме много говорят о дзадзен. Это было бы еще не так страшно  :Smilie: . Но они еще и выпячивают свою практику, подчеркивая "ущербность" практики других  :Wink: . Очень хочу надеяться, что они во время "формальной практики" не думают о форуме. Это было бы уже совсем ересью  :Frown: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

> *Тогда правильней было бы не указывать традицию, если пока не встретил дзэн-мастера. Какая может быть традиция без учителя?*


Вот я и говорю, что некоторые коллеги очень озабочены вкусом _чужого_ супа. Я им деликатно намекал на это, но они не услышали  :Frown: .

Возможно, я не прав, что указал Дзен. Наверно, надо было написать "буддизм". Но у меня есть извинение. Я же не написал Сото, или Кван...  :Wink:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Любой объект есть объект узнавания и цепляния. Как ум узнает любой объект? По возникающим признакам. Узнавать объект упуская признаки, по которым он был узнан - это видение бытия объекта. Узнавать признаки, но не узнавать объект - это видение небытия объекта. Узнавать объект и узнавать признаки, по которым он был распознан - это видение и бытия, и небытия.
> Как возникает цепляние? Возникают признаки, относящиеся к восприятию объекта или процесса, ум распознает объект или процесс и устанавливает ожидание возникновения еще невозникших признаков. 
> Таким образом распознавание снижает внимательность, упускает признаки, которые не ожидаются в рамках восприятия распознанного объекта или процесса.


Спасибо. У меня сходное понимание. Одна из хороших практик (я бы назвал ее Сатипаттхана по-дзенски), это - быть внимательным к самому процессу возникновения объекта. Сохранять сосредоточение, когда становление уже началось, "небытие" еще не закончилось  :Smilie: , а "бытие" еще не началось (Дайо, по-моему, высказывался по этому поводу).

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Особенно таким образом снижается внимательность при распознавании знакомых слов в книгах и в интернете. Скажи? Я так постоянно это наблюдаю.


Здорово сказано. Фиксированность, негибкость ума при рассмотрении небытия, становления, бытия и уничтожения, и приводит к выпадению целых кусков реальности из внимания. Я тоже это постоянно на себе вижу.

----------


## AndyZ

> На сколько мне известно в Сото коаны не практикуют, только шикантаза. (поправьте если что) А по поводу практики и просветления Доген конкретно говорит, что практика=просветление.


Практикуют, но несколько по-другому. Доген из своей поездки в Китай привез коллекцию из 300 коанов, которые он использовал с своих трудах, обыгрывая те или иные момемнты, используя ключевые фразы этих коанов. Т.е. коаны больше используют как текст для обучения а не как объект концентрации, как в риндзай.

----------

Дмитрий С (28.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да мы все такие, немножко практикующие... Но стоит хоть немного попрактиковать, сразу начинаешь видеть, кто не практиковал ничего, кроме чтения книг... И сразу гордость такая за себя - я-то вот, практику делал хоть иногда, а эти - только и знают, что воду в ступе толочь! Ужас, как неприятно... даже и стесняешься как-то практиковать..


Вот-вот, дорогой Chong, "гордость" - это гораздо хуже, чем вообще не знать о дзен и не практиковать. Лучше тогда заняться чем-нибудь таким, где гордость не так страшна  :Smilie: 

Судзуки часто подчеркивал этот момент возникновения гордости. Он где-то даже сказал, что "практика в соревновании с кем-то - это самый уродливый вид практики"  :Smilie: .

----------

Chong_Kwan (28.08.2012), Федор Ф (29.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Прости, Дмитрий! Испортил я тебе топик, свел все на другие как-то разговоры... о практике там и всем таком... Аж до Хуй-нэна и Тхеравады дело дошло...
> Сначала ты спрашивалНадеюсь, ты и сам все понимаешь... 
> 
> Зря ты понадеялся в начале, что страсти по праджня-парамите улеглись. Алмазная сутра - тоже относится к разделу Праджня-парамита. Это сутра так называемого абсолютного знания, непосредственной передачи Учения. Как могут улечься страсти, если в топике стоит название этой сутры? 
> 
> Сутры праджня-парамиты в принципе не требуют дополнительных знаний, они самодостаточны и полны. Считается, что если чего-то не понял - читай еще раз и практикуй. Сказать что-то существенное в дополнение к этим сутрам сложно и спрашивать, наверное, не за чем - никто не скажет.


Это ты меня прости, дружище! Я вижу, что тебе разговоры о Праджняпарамите не нравятся, и я тебя понимаю... Но меня те вопросы, которые я ставлю, занимают долгие годы. Если я их не буду обсуждать, зачем мне тогда вообще общение на форуме? Я не люблю пустой болтовни о погоде...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Chong_Kwan, вы мне нравитесь. Оригинальный вы


Chong - глубокий человек. Я это сразу заметил. Предсказываю, что он достигнет просветления прямо на форуме, может, не на этом, и может, не в этой жизни, но так должно случиться!

----------

Федор Ф (29.08.2012)

----------


## Несси

"Преодоление" чего бы то ни было дуально, а дуализма не существует, значит нет и обусловленного ума, который нужно преодолевать.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> "Преодоление" чего бы то ни было дуально, а дуализма не существует, значит нет и обусловленного ума, который нужно преодолевать.


Оно-то так... Мы-то, конечно, знаем, что обусловленного ума не существует. Но он-то (ум), зараза, об этом не знает!

----------


## Несси

> Оно-то так... Мы-то, конечно, знаем, что обусловленного ума не существует. Но он-то (ум), зараза, об этом не знает!


А нужно ли ему об этом "знать"? Ум это процесс биоформы, мыслительный процесс, мысли - это секреции мозгового органа, они появляются и исчезают, ну вот как вдох-выдох (дыхательный процесс биоформы). Обусловленность ума - это ментальные конструкции "эго", а "эго" само по себе есть ментальная конструкция, то есть в данном случае иллюзия порождает иллюзию.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Прости, Дмитрий! Испортил я тебе топик, свел все на другие как-то разговоры... о практике там и всем таком... Аж до Хуй-нэна и Тхеравады дело дошло...
> Сначала ты спрашивалНадеюсь, ты и сам все понимаешь... 
> 
> Сутры праджня-парамиты в принципе не требуют дополнительных знаний, они самодостаточны и полны. Считается, что если чего-то не понял - читай еще раз и практикуй. Сказать что-то существенное в дополнение к этим сутрам сложно и спрашивать, наверное, не за чем - никто не скажет.


Ну почему же не скажет? Здесь все об "обусловленности ума" и говорят. Более того, мы все ее демонстрируем постоянно!  :Smilie: 

Мне кажется, обсуждение идет хорошо. Особенно близки мне рассуждения уважаемого BTR, а также Greedy и AndyZ. Вместо того, чтобы много говорить об ущербности практики других, они как раз точно и ясно отвечают на поставленные в топике вопросы.

Если возвратиться к теме, то почему меня интересует обусловленность ума и способы ее преодоления? Я считаю, что любая практика идет либо по "позитивному" пути, либо по "негативному". Позитивно мы пытаемся стать такими-то или такими-то, более внимательными, более знающими (или незнающими  :Smilie: ). В идеале мы хотим обрести "запредельное знание", праджняпарамиту. Если говорить в негативных терминах, то мы хотим избавиться от тех или иных ограничений, не сильно заботясь о том, чего конкретно мы при этом достигнем. Мне ближе "негативный" путь. Я даже рискну кощунственно предположить, что нет никакой запредельной мудрости, которую можно искать и находить  :Smilie: . Алмазную сутру (и другие сутры праджняпарамиты) я рассматриваю именно как меч, позволяющий отсекать заблуждения. Причем не когда-то в далеком будущем, когда в дзадзене нас наконец "осенит", а прямо здесь и сейчас. 

Именно здесь и сейчас мы можем находить и отсекать корни различных состояний обусловленности. Хорошо, если бы сразу найти самый главный корень и отсечь весь обусловленный ум целиком, как это сделал Шестой Патриарх. Но этого может и не получиться (по крайней мере, у меня не получается). Поэтому приходится работать с разными состояниями обусловленности, которые возникают здесь и там. Сутры (и Алмазная сутра) в этом помогают. С разными состояниями обусловленности приходится часто работать по-разному. В этом и есть сложность и тонкость любой практики. В этом конкретном обсуждении, я, например, увидел некоторые вещи более ясно. Например, обусловленность _идеями_ "правильной" и "неправильной" практики... Для меня это было очень полезно, как и некоторые другие мысли, высказанные здесь.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А нужно ли ему об этом "знать"? Ум это процесс биоформы, мыслительный процесс, мысли - это секреции мозгового органа, они появляются и исчезают, ну вот как вдох-выдох (дыхательный процесс биоформы). Обусловленность ума - это ментальные конструкции "эго", а "эго" само по себе есть ментальная конструкция, то есть в данном случае иллюзия порождает иллюзию.


Вы правы. Но если обусловленность есть, а ум на это закрывает глаза, то она (обусловленность) будет проявляться здесь и там, вставлять нам палки в колеса на каждом шагу... Пока мы не увидим конкретную причину и не устраним ее. Путь - не трудное (и не легкое) дело. "Главное - избежать профанации". Роси Судзуки говорил, что, когда нам кажется, что _именно то, или именно это - настоящий буддизм_, настоящая практика, то мы совершенно точно не правы... Значит, мы попали в какую-то ловушку обусловленного мышления.

----------


## AndyZ

> Здесь все об "обусловленности ума" и говорят. Более того, мы все ее демонстрируем постоянно!


 :Kiss:

----------

Дмитрий С (28.08.2012)

----------


## Несси

> мы попали в какую-то ловушку обусловленного мышления.


Выход здесь только один - постоянная практика. И не по полчаса 2 раза в день сидя на коврике, а все время. Фишка здесь в том, что это вы используете свой ум, а не он использует вас. Вы думаете только тогда, когда вам нужно о чем-то подумать, а все остальное время вы медитируете. Zen - это не занятие, это everyday life.
А правильный-неправильный это дуализм. Дуальность - это изначально тупиковый путь.

----------

Chong_Kwan (28.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Выход здесь только один - постоянная практика. И не по полчаса 2 раза в день сидя на коврике, а все время. Фишка здесь в том, что это вы используете свой ум, а не он использует вас. Вы думаете только тогда, когда вам нужно о чем-то подумать, а все остальное время вы медитируете. Zen - это не занятие, это everyday life.
> А правильный-неправильный это дуализм. Дуальность - это изначально тупиковый путь.


В общем, согласен. Хотя, в принципе, я не против того, чтобы (большой) ум использовал меня. Лучше, если он меня вообще растворит  :Smilie: .

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Судзуки довольно много говорил... Думаю, это - не от нечего делать. Я его, в частности, считаю опытным, квалифицированным учителем. Жаль, что он давно умер. Подчеркивая важность дзадзен, он категорически отрицал "отдельность" этого и других видов практики от обычной жизни. 
> 
> А что мы часто видим здесь, на форуме? Некоторые коллеги, разделяющие дзадзен и форум, на форуме много говорят о дзадзен. Это было бы еще не так страшно . Но они еще и выпячивают свою практику, подчеркивая "ущербность" практики других . Очень хочу надеяться, что они во время "формальной практики" не думают о форуме. Это было бы уже совсем ересью .


Да-да! Судзуки-роси очень большой учитель! Он, конечно, все правильно говорил, как он мог раздделить: "практика" отдельно, а "жизнь" отдельно? Тогда бы практика была вещью в себе и никому как таковая не нужна.

Давай еще раз? Кажется, уже по третьему кругу пошли  :Smilie: 


> Практические методы простые - надо больше практиковать, и это все что надо. Только через практику может прийти понимание сутр праджня-парамиты, в котором, говорят, нет совершенства. В общем, тут надо идти от практики к теории, а не наоборот, как мы привыкли в обычной жизни. Что-то обсуждать и строить теории по поводу праджня-парамиты - это болезнь ума. Что тут можно обсуждать, если понявшие выражали свое понимание в таких странных по содержанию сутрах, как Сутра сердца, или в коанах? Как можно выразить природу будды словами? Слова - это только слова, это не практика.


 Не думай, пожалуйста, что я это написал из гордости за свою формальную практику. Я довольно трезво смотрю на это и думаю, что она могла бы быть интенсивней, да и в других качествах лучше, чем то что у меня есть. Это, как мне тогда казалось, - прямой ответ на твой вопрос: "Каким образом можно снять ограничения одностороннего мышления?" Вот таким образом и можно приобрести ясность ума и развивать парамиту мудрости, практикой Дхьяны. (Ответ этот не я придумал, надо признать!)

Хотя, между прочим, уж не помню где читал, но учителя говорят, что невозможно развивать одну из парамит, но чтобы другие при этом не развивались. Это все только в комплексе может быть. (Или не быть.)

----------

Дмитрий С (28.08.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А что мы часто видим здесь, на форуме? Некоторые коллеги, разделяющие дзадзен и форум, на форуме много говорят о дзадзен. Это было бы еще не так страшно . Но они еще и выпячивают свою практику, подчеркивая "ущербность" практики других . Очень хочу надеяться, что они во время "формальной практики" не думают о форуме. Это было бы уже совсем ересью .


Мои извинения, но разве весь этот осуждающий период от уважаемого Дмитрия С -- не об "ущербности" практики коллег?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да-да! Судзуки-роси очень большой учитель! Он, конечно, все правильно говорил, как он мог раздделить: "практика" отдельно, а "жизнь" отдельно? Тогда бы практика была вещью в себе и никому как таковая не нужна.
> 
> Давай еще раз? Кажется, уже по третьему кругу пошли  Не думай, пожалуйста, что я это написал из гордости за свою практику. Я довольно трезво смотрю на это и думаю, что она могла бы быть интенсивней, да и в других качествах лучше, чем то что у меня есть. Это, как мне тогда казалось, прямо ответ на твой вопрос: "Каким образом можно снять ограничения одностороннего мышления?" Вот таким образом и можно приобрести ясность ума и развивать парамиту мудрости, практикой Дхьяны.
> 
> Хотя, между прочим, уж не помню где читал, но учителя говорят, что невозможно развивать одну из парамит, но чтобы другие при этом не развивались. Это все только в комплексе может быть. (Или не быть.)


Я совсем не возражаю, дорогой Chong! Я вообще внимательно слушаю все, о чем ты говоришь. Если бы твоя точка зрения представлялась мне чепухой, я бы не комментировал твои высказывания. Надеюсь, и ты меня внимательно слушаешь. И моя точка зрения тоже не представляется тебе чепухой. Иначе и ты бы не комментировал мои высказывания  :Smilie: . 

Просто в данный момент на форуме мы не можем, скажем, медитировать во время ходьбы, или произносить мантры. Мы можем обмениваться мнениями и оценками. И мы это сейчас делаем. Придет время ходьбы, будем ходить. Придет время сидения - будем сидеть. Придет время молчания - будем молчать... 

Так что все отлично! Форма есть форма, а пустота есть пустота.  :Smilie:

----------


## Несси

"Do not speak against others"
"Do not be proud of yourself and devaluate others"
(The ten great precepts)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Мои извинения, но разве весь этот осуждающий период от уважаемого Дмитрия С -- не об "ущербности" практики коллег?


Я действительно, каюсь, иногда говорю такие вещи. Но я, насколько Вы, возможно, заметили, всячески избегаю любой критики. Это когда на меня сильно нажимают, мешая мне обсуждать вещи, которые я обсуждаю, я просто вынужден это говорить. Но как только тема возвращается в нормальное русло, я ухожу от таких разговоров. 

Так что не воспринимайте это как мой стиль общения  :Smilie: .

----------


## Greedy

> Я даже рискну кощунственно предположить, что нет никакой запредельной мудрости, которую можно искать и находить . Алмазную сутру (и другие сутры праджняпарамиты) я рассматриваю именно как меч, позволяющий отсекать заблуждения.


Это можно сравнить с видение _бытия_ и _небытия_ предмета.
Когда мы видим _бытие_ предмета, мы видим предмет как нечто самоценное.
Когда мы видим _небытие_ предмета, мы видим набор характеристик, и понимаем, что никакого самоценного предмета за этим набором характеристик нет.

Вся сложность в том, что характеристики для нас предстают как самоценные. И пока мы не достигнем дхьяны, мы будем натыкаться на предел в исследовании _небытия_ характеристик.

Истинное же _небытие_ видимого предмета достигается, когда мы видим не только _небытие_ предмета, но и _небытие_ характеристик, из которых он состоит.
И тогда мы видим, что природа реальности - это _небытие видимости_: всё, что видится - это _небытие_. Не умозрительно, а напрямую. И только в этом случае происходит преодоление цепляния к характеристикам бытия.

----------

Богдан Б (29.08.2012), Дмитрий С (28.08.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я действительно, каюсь, иногда говорю такие вещи. Но я, насколько Вы, возможно, заметили, всячески избегаю любой критики. Это когда на меня сильно нажимают, мешая мне обсуждать вещи, которые я обсуждаю, я просто вынужден это говорить. Но как только тема возвращается в нормальное русло, я ухожу от таких разговоров.


"Эти неправильные коллеги периодически сильно нажимают (!) на меня, мешают (!) мне, вынуждают (!) меня, но *сам-то я*, пока они (!) не встряют, -- всячески избегаю ..."?




> Так что не воспринимайте это как мой стиль общения .


Просто обратил внимание на то, что в том периоде, критикуя других, осудили сами себя, в рассуждении упущенного...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Алмазную сутру (и другие сутры праджняпарамиты) я рассматриваю именно как меч, позволяющий отсекать заблуждения.


Как ни странно, но о мече (точнее -- о ваджре/алмазном скипетре), отсекающем заблуждения, сказато прямо в названии Алмазной. Потому было бы странно рассматривать её иначе. : )

----------


## Дмитрий С

> "Эти неправильные коллеги периодически сильно нажимают (!) на меня, мешают (!) мне, вынуждают (!) меня, но *сам-то я*, пока они (!) не встряют, -- всячески избегаю ..."?
> 
> Просто обратил внимание на то, что в том периоде, критикуя других, осудили сами себя, в рассуждении упущенного...


И правильно обратили, уважаемый Юй Кан. Вы случайно не лингвист по образованию? Вы интересно пишете о лингвистических семантических нюансах  :Smilie:  Или психолог, психоаналитик...

Я все же предлагаю вернуться к теме. Что нам копаться в глазу ближних своих в поисках соломинки? Это всегда вредно прежде всего для тех, кто копается.

Сейчас, по-моему, нет особой нужды во взаимной критике, так как обсуждение вернулось в нормальное русло, и никто больше никому не указывает, как правильно надо жить  :Smilie: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Это можно сравнить с видение _бытия_ и _небытия_ предмета.
> Когда мы видим _бытие_ предмета, мы видим предмет как нечто самоценное.
> Когда мы видим _небытие_ предмета, мы видим набор характеристик, и понимаем, что никакого самоценного предмета за этим набором характеристик нет.
> 
> Вся сложность в том, что характеристики для нас предстают как самоценные. И пока мы не достигнем дхьяны, мы будем натыкаться на предел в исследовании _небытия_ характеристик.
> 
> Истинное же _небытие_ видимого предмета достигается, когда мы видим не только _небытие_ предмета, но и _небытие_ характеристик, из которых он состоит.
> И тогда мы видим, что природа реальности - это _небытие видимости_: всё, что видится - это _небытие_. Не умозрительно, а напрямую. И только в этом случае происходит преодоление цепляния к характеристикам бытия.


Очень интересное наблюдение насчет небытия характеристик. Но даже сам факт видения "распадения предмета на характеристики" и "собирания его из характеристик" - уже большой прогресс. Уже хорошо увидеть, что объекты - не совсем то, что нам кажется... Кроме этого, мне кажется, интересно наблюдать формирование объектов и ситуаций восприятия во времени. Кто-то нас окликнул на улице - и уже собирается целая ситуация, целый мир в течение очень короткого промежутка времени. 

Также еще добуддийские мудрецы рекомендовали исследовать промежутки между сном и бодрствованием. В такие промежутки более четко видно, как мир объектов "собирается" и "распадается". "Ухватывать" мир объектов в стадии становления, по-моему, хорошая практика. По сути, дхьяна для этого и нужна. Она "вклинивает" внимание между небытием и бытием.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Тук-тук! Можно напроситься к вам в гости?
> Вот вы говорите - учителя, традиции, практика... Разве у Шестого Патриарха были учителя? Разве он следовал установленным правилам практики  и традиции? Я считаю, что дзэн возможен только при одном условии - завершенном, состоявшемся духовном опыте. Это вообще буддизма в целом касается, конечно. Но дзэн в особенности. Без этого опыта невозможно никакое духовное достижение в дзэн. Поэтому и отношение к знанию пренебрежительное, в отличии от Тхеравады, например, что в дзэн этот опыт решает все. Когда человек уже настолько готов к прорыву, когда в его глазах лишь совсем немного пыли, когда сансара почти исчерпана, когда недостает одного слова, одного движения для Просветления. Как в случае с Шестым Патриархом. Его духовный опыт прошлых жизней был настолько велик, его мудрость настолько совершенна, что ему не требовалось ни учителей, ни практики, для просветления ему нужен был один толчок, одно слово Будды. Но многие ли могут последовать его примеру? Когда же, при отсутствии этого опыта и особых способностей, начинают принебрежительно говорить о знании, то это вызывает лишь горькую усмешку. 
> 
> Если Моцарт был гением, то его особо не надо было музыке учить. Он в 4 года уже играл на рояле. А всем остальным необходимо получить музыкальное образование, чтобы назвать себя хотя бы посредственным музыкантом.
> Нет? Я в чем-то не прав?
> Ну это просто мысли вслух. Всегда думаю об этом, как только в сторону дзэн обращаю взгляд.


Так речь о том, что просто знание, не может дать вам духовного опыта. Только в этом контексте такое отношение к знанию. Музыкальное образование не сделает вас Моцартом. Посредственным музыкантом - да. Может быть, даже отличным музыкантом. Прекрасным. Но, чтобы стать Моцартом, нужно "что-то еще" помимо знаний и умений. Что? Как стать Моцартом? Хороший коан, например))

А так, у знания есть своя функция. Никто ее не отменял. Пренебрежительно же говорят о тех, кто пытается с помощью знания добиться постижения в том, что этим путем недостижимо. Ну, вот, прочитали вы Сутру Сердца, все буквы ясны, весь текст доступен пониманию. Что дальше? Прочитать еще раз? Комментарии? Комментарии к комментариям?  :Wink: 
Учителя же Дзэн учат как раз этому _духовному опыту©_. Поэтому Дзэн и нет без учителей. Не могут книги и знания учить этому. Много ведь историй дзэнских, где все это описывается. Как там поварихи, да мужики случайные тролят знатоков сутр. И те, зачастую, потом обретают понимание, но не находя его в строчках вызубренных текстов и проглоченых комментариев. Болтовня же неучей, ну, да, от нее никуда не денешься. Так же как и от трескотни ученых мужей))

А про пыль и зеркало это, конечно, вечная тема. Один из моих друзей-художников, рассказывал, про свой _духовный опыт©_, как он стал художником)) Он учился на первом курсе худ. училища, и вот пошел как-то за водой, краски разбавить, в туалете воды нет, ходил за ручки дергал разные, открывает дверь, случайно попал в кабинет, где занимается выпускной курс. Там три человека всего, преподаватель, и картина происходящего сильно отличается от того, что делает первый курс в своем кабинете. В этот момент, он говорит, что понял, что значит _быть_ художником))) Хотя нескольких лет упорных поисков и трудов далее тоже никто не отменял. Но это была уже совсем другая работа. Это к слову о том, как стать мотсартом  :Wink:

----------

AndyZ (29.08.2012), Chong_Kwan (29.08.2012), Sikorsky (29.08.2012), Won Soeng (29.08.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Но даже сам факт видения "распадения предмета на характеристики" и "собирания его из характеристик" - уже большой прогресс. Уже хорошо увидеть, что объекты - не совсем то, что нам кажется...


Если подобное видение не превращается в фетиш.




> Кроме этого, мне кажется, интересно наблюдать формирование объектов и ситуаций восприятия во времени. Кто-то нас окликнул на улице - и уже собирается целая ситуация, целый мир в течение очень короткого промежутка времени.


Обретённое видение будет бесполезным, если оно не будет проанализировано и из него не последуют выводы.
А вывод из такого "разбора" и "собирания" ситуаций довольно тривиален - нет никаких ситуаций кроме тех, что собрал сам ум из частей, на которые он обратил внимание.
Но даже этот вывод ассимилировать в своём восприятии и принять его как непреложный факт не так то просто.
Хотя бесстрастное наблюдение чьего-нибудь эмоционального конфликта обычно делает эту "истину" очевидной.




> По сути, дхьяна для этого и нужна. Она "вклинивает" внимание между небытием и бытием.


Дхьяна нужна, чтобы видеть работу ума во всей его полноте, и контролировать ум.
Не просто так первый уровень дхьяны относится к миру (бытию) Брахмы. Ведь Брахма не просто так считает себя создателем мира. Для него это очевидный факт: никакие изменения  _(происходящие в грубой форме)_ в его восприятии не происходят вопреки его воли.

----------

Богдан Б (29.08.2012), Федор Ф (29.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Но если обращать внимание только на пыль - только пыль у будет видна. Поэтому истина заключена в том, что пыли нет. Все что мы видим - на зеркале, в зеркале, само зеркало - все это цепляние


Чтобы утверждать истину, что пыли нет, необходимо достичь высокого духовного уровня и вИдения. Той вершины, с которой уже невозможно спуститься вниз. Пока она не достигнута, пока мы не вышли за пределы сансары - пыль есть. И если, не будучи духовно совершенными, мы будем утверждать обратное, то впадем в опасное заблуждение. Заблуждение, оправдывающее даже безнравственные поступки. Вот в чем я увидел в свое время опасность дзэн.

Я согласен, что просто знание мало что дает. Естественно, ведь наш путь - *духовный*, а не научный, интеллектуальный. Поэтому на первом месте, безоговорочно, духовные достижения. Трансцендентные, если хотите. 
Но пройти по духовному Пути - все равно, что пройти по канату над пропастью. Такова должна быть точность, безошибочность понимания и видения. Я думаю, что фраза о том, что пыли нет, тысячью людьми будет понята на тысячу ладов. А важно только одно - *правильное* понимание. А для того, чтобы оно было правильным, необходимо и знание, и мудрость, и проницательность, и опыт, и практика и т.д. Необходим Благородный Восьмеричный Путь - никуда от этого не деться.

Я позволю себе (может, напрасно) небольшую исповедь.
Знаете, по своему складу я гораздо ближе к дзэн-буддизму. Но опыт моей духовной жизни был таков: лет двадцать назад, когда я был предан дзэн, я пережил одно состояние ... Не буду его оценивать, но, скажем, достиг некоего  духовного уровня. Это переживание изменило мою жизнь, мое вИдение. В общем, не знаю, как можно об этом говорить.  Не важно. Важно то, что через какое-то время привычное мироощущение затянуло меня снова, вернулось страдание, беспокойство. Сансара, одним словом. Освобождение не произошло, хоть мировоззрение поменялось. И вот тогда я понял - этих "озарений", прорывов недостаточно. Для того, чтобы корешки вырвать, нужна трудная, кропотливая работа. А именно - та, которую предполагает БВП. А это и практика, и духовное прозрение, и знание, и понимание и все, что вы сами знаете.
Еще раз повторю - без всего этого может вырваться из сансары только гений, подобный Шестому Патриарху. 
Вот поэтому я в Тхераваде. 
Ну это я все для того пишу, чтобы показать, что есть еще и такой вариант пути. Через прорыв, через озарение, через  инсайт - к кропотливой и постепенной работе над собой. Может, мой опыт послужит кому-то пищей для размышления. 

Прошу, не нужно этот мой монолог расценивать, как речь против дзэн, в защиту Тхеравады. Я вообще, по сути, не о традициях говорю, но только о духовных поисках, понимании, обретении опыта. Простите, если что не так.

----------

Chong_Kwan (29.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Музыкальное образование не сделает вас Моцартом.


И я о том же.




> Но, чтобы стать Моцартом, нужно "что-то еще" помимо знаний и умений.


Талант




> Учителя же Дзэн учат как раз этому _духовному опыту©_.


Опыту нельзя научить. Его можно только обрести, накопить (в прошлых жизнях, в том числе). 




> Не могут книги и знания учить этому


Смотря кого. Опять же, от опыта и правильного понимания зависит.

----------


## Won Soeng

Федор, да переживания всякие бывают. И работа должна продолжаться. Есть разница между нирваной и аннутара самьяк самбодхи. 
Ошибка только в том, что нужно делать что-то другое. Нет, успокоение ума и внимательность продолжаются до скуки обычно.
Ошибка в том, чтобы запредельную мудрость искать как что-то особенное, достижимое когда-нибудь, но не сейчас. Нет вся за предельность этой мудрости постигается в много численном повседневном опыте, это не что-то новое, есть множество стремлений, которые ум различает без увлечения ими.
Ошибка думать, что опыт дхьян отсутствует в повседневном опыте и окажутся чем-то еще не испробованным никогда. Пусть этот опыт не ежедневный, и нет умения такие моменты достигать прямым направлением внимания, но представление этого опыта как никогда неиспробованного становится препятствием, помехой, не узнаванием, неразличением возникшего.
Чем меньше об этом фантазий и ожиданий, тем обычнее повседневная практика. Просто смотреть в ум. Семь жизней, семь лет, семь месяцев или семь дней? Не нужно загадывать. Только смотреть. 

Тхеравада не отличается от дзен, хотя, конечно же, соблазняет тем, что каждый день можно узнать что-то новое, изучая канон. Развеивает монотонность. Но все что нужно уже в уме есть.

----------

Дмитрий С (29.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Учителя же Дзэн учат как раз этому _духовному опыту©_. Поэтому Дзэн и нет без учителей. Не могут книги и знания учить этому. Много ведь историй дзэнских, где все это описывается. Как там поварихи, да мужики случайные тролят знатоков сутр. И те, зачастую, потом обретают понимание, но не находя его в строчках вызубренных текстов и проглоченых комментариев. Болтовня же неучей, ну, да, от нее никуда не денешься. Так же как и от трескотни ученых мужей))


Хорошо сказано! Только по-моему, дзен может быть не только без учителя, но и без ученика  :Smilie: . Тогда он и становится дзеном  :Wink: . Когда форма становится пустотой...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хорошо сказано! Только по-моему, дзен может быть не только без учителя, но и без ученика . Тогда он и становится дзеном . Когда форма становится пустотой...


Приезжайте на ретрит и покажите это мастеру дзен. Потому что здесь этого не показать, и не увидеть, как пустота становится формой.

----------

AndyZ (29.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

Я говорю лишь в защиту знания, мудрости. Без знания легко сбиться с пути - это мое крепкое убеждение. Остальное я знаю, BTR, благодарю вас. Ошибки, перечисленные вами или другие-тоже знание устраняет. Как и неведение в целом. Все возможные ошибки перечислены в ПК, как и их устранение. Пренебрежение же хоть одним фактором Восьмеричного Пути - ошибка. Важность тщательного знания и изучения Дхаммы трудно переоценить. Поэтому Будда сказал, когда умирал: "Дхамма будет вам Учителем и Прибежищем". А Канон - это не только теоретическое, книжное знание - это учебник по развитию всех факторов Пути. Указатель, как докопаться до того, "что уже в уме есть"

----------


## Юй Кан

> И правильно обратили, уважаемый Юй Кан. Вы случайно не лингвист по образованию? Вы интересно пишете о лингвистических семантических нюансах  Или психолог, психоаналитик...


Ни то, ни другое, ни третье... Не суть.




> Я все же предлагаю вернуться к теме. Что нам копаться в глазу ближних своих в поисках соломинки? Это всегда вредно прежде всего для тех, кто копается.


Если строго, то я от темы и не уходил, лишь указав на соломинку, найденную Вами у других.
Такое бывает -- полезно, бывает -- вредно... : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Есть разница между нирваной и аннутара самьяк самбодхи.


И в чём же состоит эта разница, если, конечно, исправить _аннутара_ на _ануттара_?

----------

Won Soeng (29.08.2012)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Опыту нельзя научить. Его можно только обрести, накопить (в прошлых жизнях, в том числе).


Ну, на него можно указать пальцем. Все учение в Дзэн - одни намеки)) Нечего передавать и все такое) Как-то у одного дзэн-мастера спросили правильный ответ на коан (ну ,скажите, скажите. вы же знаете)), тот ответил что нет, не скажу. Так я украду у вас ваш собственный опыт. Таланту, действительно, научить невозможно. Но обрести его - да.

----------

Won Soeng (29.08.2012), Дмитрий С (29.08.2012), Федор Ф (29.08.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> И в чём же состоит эта разница, если, конечно, исправить _аннутара_ на _ануттара_?


Спасибо за вопрос и исправление. Я различаю их по глубине праджняпарамиты, попробую своими словами объяснить.
Нирвана есть видение присущего моменту беспокойства без его возникновения, при наличии возникшей устремленности внимания к покою. Ануттара (спасибо за исправление) самьяк самбодхи это прекращение устремленности внимания к покою и видение любого присущего беспокойства невозникающим.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Спасибо за вопрос и исправление. Я различаю их по глубине праджняпарамиты, попробую своими словами объяснить.
> Нирвана есть видение присущего моменту беспокойства без его возникновения, при наличии возникшей устремленности внимания к покою. Ануттара (спасибо за исправление) самьяк самбодхи это прекращение устремленности внимания к покою и видение любого присущего беспокойства невозникающим.


Могу много показывать, начиная с того, что даже словарно _нирвана_ (absolute extinction or annihilation, т.е., "угасание, прекращение, исчезновение [страданий/волнений/беспокойств]") однозначно соответствует тому самому _самьяк-самбодхи_ (perfect knowledge or enlightenment, т.е., "непревзойдённое совершенное постижение/просветление/пробуждение").
Но можно и кратко: стоит лишь вспомнить мантру праджняпарамиты (_Ом гатэ гатэ парагатэ парасамгатэ бодхи сваха_), в которой слава возносится именно _бодхи_, переводящему за пределы всех пределов.
Потому, по сути, нет и не может быть одного без другого, как и различия между ними.

В общем, не может быть глубина праджни несовершенной/ущербной при совершенном бодхи. %)

----------

Сергей Ч (29.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> через какое-то время привычное мироощущение затянуло меня снова, вернулось страдание, беспокойство. Сансара, одним словом. Освобождение не произошло, хоть мировоззрение поменялось. И вот тогда я понял - этих "озарений", прорывов недостаточно. Для того, чтобы корешки вырвать, нужна трудная, кропотливая работа. А именно - та, которую предполагает БВП. А это и практика, и духовное прозрение, и знание, и понимание и все, что вы сами знаете.


Вот и у меня что-то подобное. Очень с Вами согласен, почему и сижу бубню тут про практику как заведенный. Кодо Саваки, видимо, тоже с нами согласный :Smilie: 


> Когда ты ешь рис, то ешь и ешь и ешь, и твой живот постепенно наполняется, не так ли? Это именно то, что называют "единством практики и доказательства". Если ты один раз набьёшь себе живот, это не означает, что тебе больше никогда не надо будет есть. Ты ешь каждый день всю свою жизнь. Так же мы должны продолжать нашу практику всю свою жизнь.

----------

Won Soeng (29.08.2012), Федор Ф (29.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Вот, что-то наткнулся на такой небольшой текст - _Vajracchedika-sutra-bhasya_. Особенно интересными в свете тутошних разговоров мне показались там такие пункты:


> 71. Так как обычный человек говорит только обычным образом, он понимает всё это иначе. Достижение просветления не приходит через отсутствие самостей и дхарм, так как они [и так] не существуют.
> 72. Поэтому и такой взгляд, и его отрицание вовлекают в конструирование бессмысленного и несуществующего. Они являются тонкими завесами, которые уничтожаются знанием.
> 73. Эти завесы должны быть устранены двойным знанием и медитацией на него.
> 77. Через понимание активности характеризуемого опыта обретается мастерство в обуславливании дхарм.


А что значит двойное знание?

----------


## Юй Кан

Мне кажется, что "двойное знание" соответствует шаматхе и випашьяне (т.е., успокоению и ясному видению).
И вот цитата, хотя по истокам -- тибетская : ).



> Следующая парамита — это праджня, или «знание». По традиции праджня символизируется обоюдоострым мечом, рассекающим все заблуждения. Даже если бодхисатва достиг совершенства в пяти других парамита, при отсутствии праджня другие действия оказываются неполными. В сутрах говорится, что пять парамита подобны пяти рекам, текущим в океан праджня; там говорится также, что чакравартин, царь вселенной, идет на войну во главе четырех разных армий; без руководства царя армии не будут знать направления. Иными словами, праджня — это разумная глубинная основа, структура, к которой приводят все прочие добродетели, и в которой они растворяются. Именно праджня пронизывает актуализированные версии действия бодхисатвы — великодушие, дисциплину, терпение и все остальное. Бодхисаттва может выполнять свои действия методично и правильно; однако без знания, без меча, рассекающего сомнения и колебания, его действия не будут подлинно трансцендентными. Таким образом, праджня — это разум, всевидящее око, противоположность «я», наблюдавшего за собой во время всех действий.
> 
>  Бодхисаттва трансмутирует наблюдателя, или «я», в распознающее знание, в праджня парамита. «Пра» означает «высший», «сверх», «джня» означает знание. Итак, это — «сверхзнание», полное и точное, которое видит все. Сознание, фиксированное на «том» и «этом», оказывается рассечено этим знанием, и такое рассечение создает двойное знание: праджня познания и праджня видения.
> 
>  Праджня познания имеет дело с эмоциями; это прорыв сквозь враждующие эмоции, сквозь призму собственного отношения к себе самому; благодаря этому прорыву раскрывается то, что мы такое. Праджня видения есть преодоление первоначальной предубежденности мира; это значит увидеть ситуации такими каковы они есть. Поэтому праджня видения позволяет производить на ситуацию такое уравновешивающее воздействие, какое только возможно. Праджня полностью проникает сквозь любой вид осознания, который имеет хоть малейшую наклонность к разделению на «то» и «это». Такова причина того, почему лезвие меча праджня бывает обоюдоострым: оно рассекает не только в этом направлении, но также и в том. Бодхисаттва больше не переживает качества раздражения, которое появляется вследствие различия между «этим» и «тем». Он просто плывет сквозь ситуации, не испытывая нужды оборачиваться назад. Так все парамита взаимозависимы.


"Преодоление духовного материализма"

----------

Chong_Kwan (29.08.2012), Федор Ф (29.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Мне кажется, что "двойное знание" соответствует шаматхе и випашьяне (т.е., успокоению и ясному видению).


О! Спасибо, как-то в голову не пришло.
А в Vajracchedika-sutra-bhasya словосочетание "обретается _мастерство в обуславливании дхарм_"... А! Как сказано!!!  :Smilie:  Видно, не то у меня еще мастерство, пока что, похоже, дхармы обуславливают меня... Хороший текст.  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий С (29.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Мне кажется, что "двойное знание" соответствует шаматхе и випашьяне


А тхеравадинские две опоры - мудрость и концентрация здесь не катят? Нет?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А тхеравадинские две опоры - мудрость и концентрация здесь не катят? Нет?


Не, так я не умею понимать. %( Слова слишком общие и вариативные.
Нужны бы оригинальные (палийские) термины.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А в Vajracchedika-sutra-bhasya словосочетание "обретается _мастерство в обуславливании дхарм_"... А! Как сказано!!!  Видно, не то у меня еще мастерство, пока что, похоже, дхармы обуславливают меня... Хороший текст.


"Через понимание активности характеризуемого опыта обретается мастерство в обуславливании дхарм."

Вот опять, для мну -- дремучая непонятка.
Что такое "активность характеризуемого опыта"?
Что такое "мастерство в обуславливании дхарм"
Будь там при этом транслит с санскрита -- можно было бы что-то себе уяснить, быстро. А спецом искать не буду, потому как есть как бы внятный аналог (?) "мастерства обуславливания": 

ВАЩИТА/ВАШИТА, букв. «подчинение» или «сверхъестественная способность подчинять всё собственной воле» — таково традиционное внеконфессиональное понимание этого термина. Однако встречается упоминание, что бодхисаттвам присущи 10 ващит: (1) аюр (жизненная сила); (2) читта (сила мысли); (3) паришкара (самообладание); (4) дхарма ([непогрешимое следование] истине); (5) риддхи (чудесные или магические способности); (6) джанма ([возможность выбирать облик при следующем] рождении); (7) адхимукти (открытость, предельное беспристрастие); (8) пранидхана (посвящение себя спасению всех существ); (9) карма ([независимость от] закона причин и следствий); (10) джана ([возможность выбирать] место рождения); таким образом, в контексте Ланкаватары этот термин означает «способность владеть собою», хотя встречается и перевод «безграничная власть».
Мои извинения за дотошность, людей возмущающую. %)

----------

AndyZ (29.08.2012), Chong_Kwan (29.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Не, так я не умею понимать. %( Слова слишком общие и вариативные.
> Нужны бы оригинальные (палийские) термины.


В ДН 10 (Субха Сутта) разъясняется, что означает высшая (арийская) мудрость и концентрация. Коротко: концентрация - сатипаттхана, джханы. Мудрость - знание ЧБИ, сверхспособности (иддхи).

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Приезжайте на ретрит и покажите это мастеру дзен. Потому что здесь этого не показать, и не увидеть, как пустота становится формой.


Ну что Вы, уважаемый BTR, абсолютизируете мое высказывание  :Smilie: ? Оно имело смысл в тот момент и в том контексте. Это было мое мимолетное понимание (или непонимание). Оно умерло, забудьте про него  :Wink: .

Как только почувствую необходимость кому-то что-то показывать, тут же прикачу!

Так как тема, хоть и со скрипом, но раскочегарилась, я лучше с удовольствием послушаю людей более опытных в практике и теории. Вас, например. Вам-то, в отличие от меня, есть что показать Мастеру  :Smilie: . Да и я от Вас много интересного и полезного слышу...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ни то, ни другое, ни третье... Не суть.
> 
> Если строго, то я от темы и не уходил, лишь указав на соломинку, найденную Вами у других.
> Такое бывает -- полезно, бывает -- вредно... : )


Полезно или вредно для кого?  :Smilie:  Кто находит соломинку у того, кто находит соломинку?  :Wink: 

Возможно, Вы как-то неправильно поняли мой ответ. Я Ваше замечание вполне принял, благодарен за него. В моем подтверждении Вашей правоты не было никакого двойного смысла. 

Меня просто интересует открытая тема, поэтому, возможно, в попытках вернуться к ней, я и делаю глупости. Вы уж не обессудьте  :Smilie: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

> В ДН 10 (Субха Сутта) разъясняется, что означает высшая (арийская) мудрость и концентрация. Коротко: концентрация - сатипаттхана, джханы. Мудрость - знание ЧБИ, сверхспособности (иддхи).


Федор, мне кажется, мудрость в Вашей традиции понимается более тонко (извините, если дилетантски рассуждаю). Я как-то прослушал аудиокнигу какого-то очень уважаемого тхераваддина (по-моему, немца по происхождению, жившего на Шри Ланке). Он там объясняет бирманский метод Анапанасати (сосредоточение на движениях брюшной стенки) и много говорит о дхьяне и прозрении. Как я понял, в его понимании мудрость - это прозрение в основные характеристики существования (анатта, аникка и дукха). У Линь-цзы, например, внимание уделяется прямому созерцанию состояний небытия, становления, бытия и уничтожения везде, где это можно наблюдать. Я не вижу здесь принципиальной разницы между Тхеравадой и дзен. Или я чего-то не понимаю?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Федор, мне кажется, мудрость в Вашей традиции понимается более тонко (извините, если дилетантски рассуждаю). Я как-то прослушал аудиокнигу какого-то очень уважаемого тхераваддина (по-моему, немца по происхождению, жившего на Шри Ланке). Он там объясняет бирманский метод Анапанасати (сосредоточение на движениях брюшной стенки) и много говорит о дхьяне и прозрении. Как я понял, в его понимании мудрость - это прозрение в основные характеристики существования (анатта, аникка и дукха). У Линь-цзы, например, внимание уделяется прямому созерцанию состояний небытия, становления, бытия и уничтожения везде, где это можно наблюдать. Я не вижу здесь принципиальной разницы между Тхеравадой и дзен. Или я чего-то не понимаю?


Во-первых, Анапанасати - медитация на дыхании, а не на движениях брюшной стенки. Во-вторых, мудрость - понятие широкое, конечно. Но я сослался на сутту Канона, чтобы быть предельно точным и не обмануть ожидания Юй Кана. Более тонкого понимания мудрости, чем в этой сутте, не существует. Просто в сутте подробно описано, а я в двух словах сказал. Принципиальной разницы тоже не вижу.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Во-первых, Анапанасати - медитация на дыхании, а не на движениях брюшной стенки. Во-вторых, мудрость - понятие широкое, конечно. Но я сослался на сутту Канона, чтобы быть предельно точным и не обмануть ожидания Юй Кана. Более тонкого понимания мудрости, чем в этой сутте, не существует. Просто в сутте подробно описано, а я в двух словах сказал. Принципиальной разницы тоже не вижу.


Я, дорогой Федор, за что купил, за то и продаю. Сейчас найду эту книгу (это ж с Вашего сайта). Там предоставляется возможность выбирать, на чем сосредоточить внимание, на движении воздуха в ноздрях, или на движении брюшной стенки (метод именно вашей школы). Сейчас поищу.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я, дорогой Федор, за что купил, за то и продаю. Сейчас найду эту книгу (это ж с Вашего сайта). Там предоставляется возможность выбирать, на чем сосредоточить внимание, на движение воздуха в ноздрях, или на движении брюшной стенки (метод именно вашей школы). Сейчас поищу.


И опять - я ссылаюсь только на Канон, где Анапанасати подробно описана. По меньшей мере две сутты в различных Никаях ей посвящены.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> И опять - я ссылаюсь только на Канон, где Анапанасати подробно описана. По меньшей мере две сутты в различных Никаях ей посвящены.


Федор, я не очень хорошо ориентируюсь на вашем сайте, но я эту книгу в свое время скачал (там ваш диктор, который многие сутты озвучивает, говорит). Вы не могли бы мне написать в личку свой мейл, и я Вам отправлю эту книгу. Она действительно хорошая (хотя озвучена так себе).

Канон не конкретизирует, как именно сосредоточивать внимание на дыхании. Есть определенные разногласия в разных школах. Есть люди, которые не согласны со способами "Вишуддхи Магга", комментирующие эти сутты. Но в данном случае я говорю _только_ об учении Тхеравады и ее выдающихся учителях.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Федор, я не очень хорошо ориентируюсь на вашем сайте, но я эту книгу в свое время скачал (там ваш диктор, который многие сутты озвучивает, говорит). Вы не могли бы мне написать в личку свой мейл, и я Вам отправлю эту книгу. Она действительно хорошая (хотя озвучена так себе).
> 
> Канон не конкретизирует, как именно сосредоточивать внимание на дыхании. Есть определенные разногласия в разных школах. Есть люди, которые не согласны со способами "Вишуддхи Магга", комментирующие эти сутты. Но в данном случае я говорю _только_ об учении Тхеравады и ее выдающихся учителях.


Спасибо, Дмитрий, мне не надо. Канон все конкретизирует. У меня есть все, что нужно. Оставим Анапанасати в покое, Ок?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Спасибо, Дмитрий, мне не надо. Канон все конкретизирует. У меня есть все, что нужно. Оставим Анапанасати в покое, Ок?


ОК. К тому же тема у нас другая. Но книгу я нашел. Так что если передумаете, пишите  :Smilie: .

----------

Федор Ф (29.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Как я понял, в его понимании мудрость - это прозрение в основные характеристики существования (анатта, аникка и дукха). У Линь-цзы, например, внимание уделяется прямому созерцанию состояний небытия, становления, бытия и уничтожения везде, где это можно наблюдать. Я не вижу здесь принципиальной разницы между Тхеравадой и дзен. Или я чего-то не понимаю?


Знание и понимание 4БИ включает в себя то, что вы перечислили и многое другое. Осуществление Восьмеричного Пути, например. Вплоть до освобождения. Поэтому это знание, эта мудрость приходят после обретения иддхи и достижения 4 джханы - как высшая и завершающая мудрость.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Знание и понимание 4БИ включает в себя то, что вы перечислили и многое другое. Осуществление Восьмеричного Пути, например. Вплоть до освобождения. Поэтому это знание, эта мудрость приходят после обретения иддхи и достижения 4 джханы - как высшая и завершающая мудрость.


Согласен. Кончено, Вы правы. Четыре истины вообще все в себя включают. Я просто говорил о деталях. 

Насчет сиддх, я не уверен, что это классно..., хотя все их превозносят. Я - не очень большой знаток Канона. Всегда внимательно слушаю, что говорят коллеги из Тхеравады. Я и Канон-то (то, что было доступно) читал последний раз лет 15 назад  :Frown: . Но из того, что помню, Будда не очень-то поощрял сиддхи. 

По поводу дхьян, тоже, думаю, не все так просто. Нет прямой связи между дхьянами и мудростью, по-моему. Дхьяны готовят ум, успокаивают его, в частности. Но вот мы обсуждаем Алмазную Сутру. По-моему, ничего в ней "спокойного" нет. Даже наоборот. Не зря сказано - "меч". Разве меч ассоциируется со спокойствием? Если бы Алмазная Сутра была о "спокойном, безмятежном уме", ее бы назвали, скажем "Безмятежные ворота Рая", или еще как-нибудь  :Wink: .

----------


## Won Soeng

Федор, здесь только есть один важный момент. Знание 4БИ не тождественно знанию слов о четырех благородных истинах.
Знание первой благородной истины значит различение в потоке дхарм возникновения дуккха. "Это - дуккха": так отмечает ум обнаружение дуккха в потоке дхарм. То же касается и остальных благородных истин: различение в потоке жажды, прекращения в потоке жажды и дукха, прекращение невежества и его причин, возникновение правильных взглядов и связанных с ними устремлений.
И говорить, что это все происходит только по достижении 4 джханы - значит противоречить сутте о четырех видах личности, а так же другим суттам, в которых приводятся примеры постижения истины до того, как устранены все влечения. Это значит усложнять то, что не нужно усложнять. 

Иногда только после хорошего пинка просветленного мастера начинается настоящая практика. Результат зависит от веры в то, что этот результат достижим всегда, что его не нужно откладывать на долгие годы. Способности это не что-то раз и навсегда фиксированное. И развитие способностей не расписано по графику на долгие кальпы.

----------

Дмитрий С (29.08.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Нирвана есть видение присущего моменту беспокойства без его возникновения, при наличии возникшей устремленности внимания к покою. Ануттара (спасибо за исправление) самьяк самбодхи это прекращение устремленности внимания к покою и видение любого присущего беспокойства невозникающим.


Есть немного иная классификация.
Нирвана - это *окончательный* покой, достигаем прекращение цепляния за характеристики воспринимаемого, благодаря постижению воспринимаемого как истинно лишённого присущих ему характеристик.
Самсара - это либо неокончательный покой, либо актуальное цепляние к характеристикам воспринимаемого.

Ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи, в свою очередь, - это нечто трансцендентное нирване и самсаре. Достигается оно преодолением разделения на действие и бездействие. Бездействие - это нирвана, покой, отсутствие движений ума относительно воспринимаемого. Действие - это манипуляция характеристиками воспринимаемого, что неизбежно ведёт к появлению тела (органов восприятия), которое воспринимает эти характеристики. Противоречие этих двух состояний решается чистым состраданием, лишённым какой-либо выгоды для себя.

Более канонически это описывает через _цепляние к самости_, _заботу о себе_ и _заботу о других_.
у омрачённого существа есть как _цепляние к самости_, так и _забота о себе_. И в какой-то мере возможна _забота о других_.
Нирваны достигают, когда устраняют _цепляние к самости_. _Забота о себе_ при этом остаётся. Поэтому есть прилипание к нирване, потому что это именно то, что решает задачу _заботы о себе_.
Когда же _забота о себе_ полностью устраняется, заменяясь _заботой о других_, достигают ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи - пребывание одновременно и в нирване (благодаря устранению _цепляния к самости_), и в самсаре (благодаря _заботе о других_).

----------


## Федор Ф

> Насчет сиддх, я не уверен, что это классно...,


Никто и не говорит, что классно. Это просто показатель способностей, которые обретаются по достижении 4 джханы.





> По поводу дхьян, тоже, думаю, не все так просто. Нет прямой связи между дхьянами и мудростью, по-моему


Есть прямая связь. Чем выше джхана, тем тоньше и совершеннее мудрость. Исчерпывающее знание об этом (которым, простите, вы пренебрегаете) дано в Каноне. Читайте Канон, чтобы не изобретать велосипед.

----------

Юй Кан (29.08.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В ДН 10 (Субха Сутта) разъясняется, что означает высшая (арийская) мудрость и концентрация. Коротко: концентрация - сатипаттхана, джханы. Мудрость - знание ЧБИ, сверхспособности (иддхи).


Федь, мои извинения, что сразу не сообразил и дошло только сейчас, когда начал читать ответ и просто вспомнил пал. слова... %)

В общем, в Тхераваде есть полные аналоги шаматхи и випашьяны: саматха и випассана.

При этом (цит. Вики) "випассаной в современном языке называют практику сатипаттханы"
Так что ты почти прав.

----------

Won Soeng (29.08.2012), Федор Ф (29.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Федор, здесь только есть один важный момент. Знание 4БИ не тождественно знанию слов о четырех благородных истинах


Разумеется.




> И говорить, что это все происходит только по достижении 4 джханы - значит противоречить сутте о четырех видах личности, а так же другим суттам, в которых приводятся примеры постижения истины до того, как устранены все влечения. Это значит усложнять то, что не нужно усложнять.


 Знание *о* 4БИ  и приятие их - начало Пути. Полное, абсолютное знание 4 БИ - это завершение Пути. Постичь истину - значит освободиться. 
Я все это не придумал. Сутта, которую я уже неоднократно сегодня упоминал, полностью посвящена разъяснению высшей мудрости и высшей концентрации. Прежде, чем начать этот разговор, я ее внимательно перечитал, чтобы ни в чем не ошибиться. Знание и видение 4БИ - высшая мудрость.

----------

Won Soeng (29.08.2012), Юй Кан (29.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Есть немного иная классификация.
> Нирвана - это *окончательный* покой, достигаем прекращение цепляния за характеристики воспринимаемого, благодаря постижению воспринимаемого как истинно лишённого присущих ему характеристик.
> Самсара - это либо неокончательный покой, либо актуальное цепляние к характеристикам воспринимаемого.
> 
> Ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи, в свою очередь, - это нечто трансцендентное нирване и самсаре. Достигается оно преодолением разделения на действие и бездействие. Бездействие - это нирвана, покой, отсутствие движений ума относительно воспринимаемого. Действие - это манипуляция характеристиками воспринимаемого, что неизбежно ведёт к появлению тела (органов восприятия), которое воспринимает эти характеристики. Противоречие этих двух состояний решается чистым состраданием, лишённым какой-либо выгоды для себя.
> 
> Более канонически это описывает через _цепляние к самости_, _заботу о себе_ и _заботу о других_.
> у омрачённого существа есть как _цепляние к самости_, так и _забота о себе_. И в какой-то мере возможна _забота о других_.
> Нирваны достигают, когда устраняют _цепляние к самости_. _Забота о себе_ при этом остаётся. Поэтому есть прилипание к нирване, потому что это именно то, что решает задачу _заботы о себе_.
> Когда же _забота о себе_ полностью устраняется, заменяясь _заботой о других_, достигают ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи - пребывание одновременно и в нирване (благодаря устранению _цепляния к самости_), и в самсаре (благодаря _заботе о других_).


Если мы говорим об Алмазной Сутре, разве есть "другие", о которых надо заботиться? Разве есть "просветленные мастера, которых надо спасать", извините, "которые должны спасать"? Убейте меня, дилетанта, но какая разница между нирваной и сансарой? Тхеравада устроила между ними целую пропасть  :Frown: , так что уж и непонятно, сколько кальп понадобится для преодоления этой двойственности  :Frown: . Если еще и Дзен в этом процессе противопоставления нирваны сансаре начнет участвовать, тогда "пиши пропало", как говорила моя покойная бабушка (которая могла бы, наверно, квалифицированно возразить "мастерам"). 

Мне кажется, все зависит от точки зрения. Когда в веревке мы видим змею, это - сансара. Когда в веревке мы видим веревку, это - нирвана. Что еще можно сказать, как любит говорить уважаемый мной Chong?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Федь, мои извинения, что сразу не сообразил и дошло только сейчас, когда начал читать ответ и просто вспомнил пал. слова... %)
> 
> В общем, в Тхераваде есть полные аналоги шаматхи и випашьяны: саматха и випассана.
> 
> При этом (цит. Вики) "випассаной в современном языке называют практику сатипаттханы"
> Так что ты почти прав.


Юр, спасибо, я уже и сам догадался, что это так. Ты тоже прав. С терминами иногда у меня возникает напряг, потому что в ПК многих терминов нет и я теряюсь.

Простите все, что запутал вас. Оказывается, мы говорим об одном и том же. Почти. Это радует.

----------

Юй Кан (29.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Разумеется.
> 
>  Знание *о* 4БИ  и приятие их - начало Пути. Полное, абсолютное знание 4 БИ - это завершение Пути. Постичь истину - значит освободиться. 
> Я все это не придумал. Сутта, которую я уже неоднократно сегодня упоминал, полностью посвящена разъяснению высшей мудрости и высшей концентрации. Прежде, чем начать этот разговор, я ее внимательно перечитал, чтобы ни в чем не ошибиться. Знание и видение 4БИ - высшая мудрость.


Дорогой Федор, когда мы видим карту какой-то местности, нам может показаться прекрасным тот или иной изгиб реки. Но, только пройдя пешком по этому изгибу, Вы действительно поймете, что это такое. Поэтому, вопрос о том, что есть Высшая мудрость - лучше оставить открытым на некоторое время  :Smilie: .

----------


## Федор Ф

> Дорогой Федор, когда мы видим карту какой-то местности, нам может показаться прекрасным тот или иной изгиб реки. Но, только пройдя пешком по этому изгибу, Вы действительно поймете, что это такое. Поэтому, вопрос о том, что есть Высшая мудрость - лучше оставить открытым на некоторое время .


А, так Будда значит был неправ, объясняя, что такое Высшая мудрость.
Ладно, ребята, хорошо с вами, но я пойду домой, пожалуй. Добра всем.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А, так Будда значит был неправ, объясняя, что такое Высшая мудрость.
> Ладно, ребята, хорошо с вами, но я пойду домой, пожалуй. Добра всем.


Федор, ну мы же с Вами уже неоднократно обсуждали вопросы веры. 

Будда, конечно, прав! А вот Иисус и прочие - не правы. А вдруг кто-то скажет наоборот?  :Frown:  Тогда мы ответим, что у них (у тех, кто наоборот) недостаточно веры в Будду. А также какая-та непонятная, фанатичная вера в Иисуса и других  :Frown: .  То есть, вместо того, чтобы верить в то, что надо, они, недотепы, верят в то, что не надо  :Smilie: .

----------


## Юй Кан

Чуть разовью на свой макар мысль, уже чуть затронутую тут Chong_Kwan'ом.

Праджняпарамитские сутры -- тексты "мгновенного" действия. (Отсюда в названии Алмазной и стоит _ваджра_ -- отсекающая, а не постепенно соскабливающая.)
И для кого та же Алмазная враз не сработала -- тому соскабливать и соскабливать, пробиваясь к дхьянам (которые не следует путать с качественно отличными от них самадхи и самапатти), не бряцая упаями и коаникой, а упёрто и бдительно "полируя" камни в саду созерцания своего ума : )...

Да, к слову, и знаменитая гатха Хуйнэна, полагаю, -- о конечном состоянии.
Тогда как гатха Шэнсю, "проигравшего" Хуйнэну рясу и патру : ), -- о процессе движения к этому конечному состоянию...

----------

Won Soeng (29.08.2012), Дмитрий С (29.08.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Если мы говорим об Алмазной Сутре, разве есть "другие", о которых надо заботиться? Разве есть "просветленные мастера, которых надо спасать", извините, "которые должны спасать"? Убейте меня, дилетанта, но какая разница между нирваной и сансарой?


Нет меня, нет других, нет просветлённых мастеров...
Но если мы садимся практиковать и видим: это - дуккха, это - причина - дуккхи, это - прекращение дуккхи, это - путь, ведущий к прекращению дуккхи, и при этом дуккха и прекращение дуккхи в нашем восприятии различаются, то хотя от дуккхи мы и сможем остановиться, полностью реальность не постигнет.

Это особенность пути для себя - освобождение от дуккхи.
Но когда в человеке есть _забота о других_, то он этот путь не примет. Он скажет, что он хочет быть таким, как Будда. Свободным от дуккхи, но при этом быть совершенным Учителем для других существ.

Когда представители пути для себя утверждают, что Будда учил только одному пути: освобождению от дуккхи, они отрицают сам факт того, что даже Будда Шакьямуни встречал других будд и получал от них предсказания о том, что он сам станет Буддой. Есть другой путь, и этот путь существа выдумывают не сами.
Будды дают этот другой путь, путь как стать буддой. Он отличается от пути для себя, потому что в нём неразличение самсары и нирваны является ключевым положение обретаемой мудрости.




> Если еще и Дзен в этом процессе противопоставления нирваны сансаре начнет участвовать


Дзен относится к Махаяне. А Махаяна - это путь как стать буддой. А для этого в уме, помимо отречения от самсары, должно быть ещё и безразличие к собственному счастью нирваны.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Нет меня, нет других, нет просветлённых мастеров...
> Но если мы садимся практиковать и видим: это - дуккха, это - причина - дуккхи, это - прекращение дуккхи, это - путь, ведущий к прекращению дуккхи, и при этом дуккха и прекращение дуккхи в нашем восприятии различаются, то хотя от дуккхи мы и сможем остановиться, полностью реальность не постигнет.
> 
> Это особенность пути для себя - освобождение от дуккхи.
> Но когда в человеке есть _забота о других_, то он этот путь не примет. Он скажет, что он хочет быть таким, как Будда. Свободным от дуккхи, но при этом быть совершенным Учителем для других существ.
> 
> Когда представители пути для себя утверждают, что Будда учил только одному пути: освобождению от дуккхи, они отрицают сам факт того, что даже Будда Шакьямуни встречал других будд и получал от них предсказания о том, что он сам станет Буддой. Есть другой путь, и этот путь существа выдумывают не сами.
> Будды дают этот другой путь, путь как стать буддой. Он отличается от пути для себя, потому что в нём неразличение самсары и нирваны является ключевым положение обретаемой мудрости.
> 
> Дзен относится к Махаяне. А Махаяна - это путь как стать буддой. А для этого в уме, помимо отречения от самсары, должно быть ещё и безразличие к собственному счастью нирваны.


Два последних комментария, Ваш и Юй Кана, особенно интересны. На самом деле мы, конечно, можем отрицать "других", которым нужна помощь. Когда-то я удивлялся Догену, который говорил "сначала для других, потом - для себя" (не дословно, но что-то в этом духе). Алмазная сутра говорит о том, что "нет других" в полном смысле этого слова. Но в том же время, и "тебя, отрицающего других", тоже нет. Хотим мы этого или не хотим, но акцент все время ставим на себя, родимых. Махаяна смещает этот акцент. Это не говорит о том, что "другие" реально существуют и нуждаются в помощи. Просто "другие" - это часть "тебя", которая "нуждается в спасении". И "спасение других" означает преодоление двойственности в понимании самого себя. Путано высказался, но слова, как правильно говорит Chong, это просто слова...

----------


## Won Soeng

Хочется заметить, что дзен это живая традиция, поэтому дзен охватывает все формы буддизма: дзен татхагаты, дзен махаяны, дзен предельной колесницы (ваджраяны) и не является ничем из этого по отдельности.

----------


## Won Soeng

Федор, а где в каноне сказано о том, что мудрость развивается? Я не помню в точности, но встречал как раз обратные утверждения. Мудрость либо присутствует в потоке, либо нет. Нет большей или меньшей мудрости. Хотелось бы разобраться.

----------

Дмитрий С (29.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Чуть разовью на свой макар мысль, уже чуть затронутую тут Chong_Kwan'ом.
> 
> Праджняпарамитские сутры -- тексты "мгновенного" действия. (Отсюда в названии Алмазной и стоит _ваджра_ -- отсекающая, а не постепенно соскабливающая.)
> И для кого та же Алмазная враз не сработала -- тому соскабливать и соскабливать, пробиваясь к дхьянам (которые не следует путать с качественно отличными от них самадхи и самапатти), не бряцая упаями и коаникой, а упёрто и бдительно "полируя" камни в саду созерцания своего ума : )...
> 
> Да, к слову, и знаменитая гатха Хуйнэна, полагаю, -- о конечном состоянии.
> Тогда как гатха Шэнсю, "проигравшего" Хуйнэну рясу и патру : ), -- о процессе движения к этому конечному состоянию...


Думаю, в наших рассуждениях о "мгновенном действии" и "постепенной очистке и полировке" есть фактор различения "мгновенности" и "постепенности". Это то, о чем спорят разные направления. Можно ли достигнуть мгновенного просветления или надо рутинно работать многие жизни для достижения оного?

Мне кажется, нет фундаментальной разницы в этих подходах. Это же касается и Алмазной Сутры. С одной стороны, она, конечно, не действует "постепенно", как лекарство, проникающее через органы пищеварения в кровь. С другой стороны, даже смутное, несовершенное ее понимание приносит большую пользу прямо сейчас... Не зря там рекомендуется распространять строфы этой сутры среди благородных людей. Кого-то они приведут к мгновенному просветлению, а у кого-то отсекут большие "куски" заблуждений, устранят те или иные формы обусловленности ума...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Иногда только после хорошего пинка просветленного мастера начинается настоящая практика.


Уважаемый BTR, а Вы лично когда-нибудь встречали просветленных мастеров?

Далее, существуют ли "непросветленные мастера"?

Мне это интересно с той точки зрения, что люди часто очень серьезно, основательно говорят о снах. Все религии основаны, в сущности, на снах. Вы - человек серьезный. Можно сказать, что в моих глазах Вы очень подняли репутацию школы Кван. Но все же, какие основания говорить о просветленных мастерах? Мы с Вами как-то ночью немного обсуждали этот вопрос. Вы не похожи на "доверчивого" человека. Но Вы похожи на честного исследователя. Поэтому мне вдвойне интересно, что Вас заставляет верить в просветленность того или иного мастера?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Федор, а где в каноне сказано о том, что мудрость развивается? Я не помню в точности, но встречал как раз обратные утверждения. Мудрость либо присутствует в потоке, либо нет. Нет большей или меньшей мудрости. Хотелось бы разобраться.


Я уже ответил на этот вопрос. Арийская мудрость возникает только по достижении 4 джханы и простирается выше - до Ниббаны. 
Но, разумеется, просто мудрость присутствует в потоке на всех этапах. Более того, она формирует Правильные взгляды, которые лежат в основе Пути. Без нее невозможен Путь.
Развиваются все факторы. Человек духовно совершенствуется по мере продвижения на Пути. Простая мысль.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Я уже ответил на этот вопрос. Арийская мудрость возникает только по достижении 4 джханы и простирается выше - до Ниббаны. 
> Но, разумеется, просто мудрость присутствует в потоке на всех этапах. Более того, она формирует Правильные взгляды, которые лежат в основе Пути. Без нее невозможен Путь.
> Развиваются все факторы. Человек духовно совершенствуется по мере продвижения на Пути. Простая мысль.


А бесформенные сферы вплоть до ни-восприятия-ни-невосприятия? Они по мудрости выше 4-й джханы?

----------


## Федор Ф

> А бесформенные сферы вплоть до ни-восприятия-ни-невосприятия? Они по мудрости выше 4-й джханы?


Человек, познавший эти сферы, естественно становится мудрее, как прошедший очередной этап Пути. Если уж о Ниббане говорится, как о Высшей мудрости, то что уж говорить о предшествующих Ниббане уровнях. Вообще, нужно понимать, что в этом случае имеется в виду не мудрость в обычном смысле этого слова, а духовная, запредельная мудрость, трансцендентная, выходящая за пределы обычных человеческих способностей и восприятия, сверхчеловеческая мудрость, которая тесно переплетена с джханами и порождена ими.

Эти сферы выше 4 джханы, да.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Человек, познавший эти сферы, естественно становится мудрее, как прошедший очередной этап Пути. Если уж о Ниббане говорится, как о Высшей мудрости, то что уж говорить о предшествующих Ниббане уровнях. Вообще, нужно понимать, что в этом случае имеется в виду не мудрость в обычном смысле этого слова, а духовная, запредельная мудрость, трансцендентная, выходящая за пределы обычных человеческих способностей и воспреятия, сверхчеловеческая мудрость, которая тесно переплетена с джханами и порождена ими.
> 
> Эти сферы выше 4 джханы, да.


Тогда почему Будда, который достиг у своих индийских учителей сферы "ничто" и "ни-восприятие-ни-невосприятие", вдруг занялся аскетизмом, вместо того, чтобы просто завершить дело и войти в ниббану? Ведь он был, судя по мудрости, за один шаг до этого?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Тогда почему Будда, который достиг у своих индийских учителей сферы "ничто" и "ни-восприятие-ни-невосприятие", вдруг занялся аскетизмом, вместо того, чтобы просто завершить дело и войти в ниббану? Ведь он был, судя по мудрости, за один шаг до этого?


Так он и завершил дело и достиг Ниббаны. Именно так все и произошло. Что значит занялся аскетизмом вместо того? Его аскетизм, его обучение у разных учителей, его очень быстрые достижения их уровней - это все поиски Истины, поиски Пути освобождения. Ну вот в итоге он и нашел и сделал последний шаг, который не смогли сделать его учителя (уважаемые, кстати, им). Они , может быть, и сделали бы его, но им мешало убеждение, что тот уровень, которого они достигли - это и есть освобождение. Дальше они и не стремились. Будда же, по достижении их уровня, понимал, что это еще не освобождение и продолжал поиски.

Я спать хочу, завтра на работу. У нас уже полночь. Спасибо всем. Откланяюсь уже.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> 


На самом деле, вопрос о том, ведут ли дхьяны (вплоть до бесформенных сфер) к ниббане - не простой. Я лично абсолютно в это не верю. Некоторые учителя вообще сомневаются в том, что Будда говорил о дхьянах (что эти стадии "дописали" потом). Их аргумент такой, что все сутты, где написано Маха - это не точное повторение того, что говорил Будда. Я как-то с удивлением прочитал Анапанасати (без приставки Маха) без упоминания дхьян вообще. Ну, я тут - темный человек. Раз Тхеравада говорит о дхьянах, значит, наверно, так и было... Хотя связь этой "лестницы" дхьян с мудростью выглядит как-то сомнительно... Дхьяны - это один из способов тренировки ума. Причем тут мудрость, прозрение - не понимаю... 

Вот как можно увязать многоступенчатый прогресс в дхьянах и Алмазную сутру? Шестой Патриарх что, достигал всех этих дхьян? Может, и так, но как-то все сомнительно...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Думаю, в наших рассуждениях о "мгновенном действии" и "постепенной очистке и полировке" есть фактор различения "мгновенности" и "постепенности". Это то, о чем спорят разные направления. Можно ли достигнуть мгновенного просветления или надо рутинно работать многие жизни для достижения оного?
> 
> Мне кажется, нет фундаментальной разницы в этих подходах. Это же касается и Алмазной Сутры. С одной стороны, она, конечно, не действует "постепенно", как лекарство, проникающее через органы пищеварения в кровь. С другой стороны, даже смутное, несовершенное ее понимание приносит большую пользу прямо сейчас... Не зря там рекомендуется распространять строфы этой сутры среди благородных людей. Кого-то они приведут к мгновенному просветлению, а у кого-то отсекут большие "куски" заблуждений, устранят те или иные формы обусловленности ума...


В наших рассуждениях? : )) У мну нигде не было сказано о различии этих подходов. Более того: была дана цитата со словами Шестого патриарха (теперь выделю болдом): "*В самой Дхарме нет деления на мгновенную и постепенную. Просто есть люди способные и неспособные*".

И не суть, "о чём спорят разные направления". Есть слова Хуйнэна. О чём спорить, если они поняты?

Что касается распространения праджняпарамитских сутр, так то же относится к любым не только сутрам, но и суттам. Таким образом, к слову, происходит не только правильное распространение Дхармы, но и проявление сострадания к чувствующим существам, ни одно из которых никто другой очистить не может. Ну, и при этом накапливаются заслуги, способные дать плод в будущем...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> В наших рассуждениях? : )) У мну нигде не было сказано о различии этих подходов. Более того: была дана цитата со словами Шестого патриарха (теперь выделю болдом): "*В самой Дхарме нет деления на мгновенную и постепенную. Просто есть люди способные и неспособные*".
> 
> И не суть, "о чём спорят разные направления". Есть слова Хуйнэна. О чём спорить, если они поняты?
> 
> Что касается распространения праджняпарамитских сутр, так то же относится к любым не только сутрам, но и суттам. Таким образом, к слову, происходит не только правильное распространение Дхармы, но и проявление сострадания к чувствующим существам, ни одно из которых никто другой очистить не может. Ну, и при этом накапливаются заслуги, способные дать плод в будущем...


Вам надо обязательно заняться лингвистикой! Если у Ву нет различия, то у Му их тем более нет  :Smilie: . Аминь!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дхьяны - это один из способов тренировки ума. Причем тут мудрость, прозрение - не понимаю...


Неправильно путать дхьяны как практику сосредоточения с дхьянами как уровнями просветления... Слово -- одно и то же, а смыслы - разные, определяемые контекстом.
И во втором смысле дхьяны (непредсказуемые, кстати, до момента их достижения) -- плод "тренировки ума", а не один из способов.




> Вот как можно увязать многоступенчатый прогресс в дхьянах и Алмазную сутру? Шестой Патриарх что, достигал всех этих дхьян? Может, и так, но как-то все сомнительно...


Алмазная, как и все праджняпармитские, являются средоточиями упай (искусных средств/методов). Потому понимать сказанное в них буквально (в частности, что сансара = нирвана и т.п.) -- заблуждение.
И, наконец, принципиальным отличием всех ветвей Чань от учения Тхеравады является отсутствие градаций дхьян...

----------

Дмитрий С (29.08.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вам надо обязательно заняться лингвистикой! Если у Ву нет различия, то у Му их тем более нет . Аминь!


Да, Вы, несомненно, круче! : ))
А род моих занятий, к слову, чтоб не терзать себя догадками и рекомендациями, можно увидеть в два клика: в моём же профиле. : )

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Алмазная, как и все праджняпармитские, являются средоточиями упай (искусных средств/методов).


Тогда и все учение Будды - это одна большая упая.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да, Вы, несомненно, круче! : ))
> А род моих занятий, к слову, чтоб не терзать себя догадками и рекомендациями, можно увидеть в два клика: в моём же профиле. : )


Ну я ж говорил, лингвист! Я - не профессиональный переводчик, но мне тоже приходилось довольно много переводить научно-технические вещи. Также занимался математическим моделированием синтаксиса и семантики. Поэтому и обратил внимание на Вашу тягу к разбору предложений и людей на скандхи  :Wink: 

Сработаемся! Только не разбирайте меня по скандхам, а то от меня только праджняпарамита и останется  :Frown: . Но увидеть ее уже будет некому  :Smilie: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Тогда и все учение Будды - это одна большая упая.


Тогда Линь Цзы тоже придется забанить  :Wink: . Он воще сказал, что нет никакой Дхармы  :Frown: .

----------


## Сергей Ч

> На самом деле, вопрос о том, ведут ли дхьяны (вплоть до бесформенных сфер) к ниббане - не простой. Я лично абсолютно в это не верю. Некоторые учителя вообще сомневаются в том, что Будда говорил о дхьянах (что эти стадии "дописали" потом). Их аргумент такой, что все сутты, где написано Маха - это не точное повторение того, что говорил Будда. Я как-то с удивлением прочитал Анапанасати (без приставки Маха) без упоминания дхьян вообще. Ну, я тут - темный человек. Раз Тхеравада говорит о дхьянах, значит, наверно, так и было... Хотя связь этой "лестницы" дхьян с мудростью выглядит как-то сомнительно... Дхьяны - это один из способов тренировки ума. Причем тут мудрость, прозрение - не понимаю... 
> 
> Вот как можно увязать многоступенчатый прогресс в дхьянах и Алмазную сутру? Шестой Патриарх что, достигал всех этих дхьян? Может, и так, но как-то все сомнительно...


Уважаемый Дмитрий не ожидал от Вас подобного сообщения. ) Я думал, что Вы более осведомлены в Дхамме. 
Один из факторов Благородного Восьмеричного Пути -  Правильное Сосредоточение (самма-самадхи) - это медитативная практика сосредоточения (самадхи). Практикующий настраивает ум на один единственный объект или феномен, пока не достигает полного сосредоточения и состояния медитативной поглощённости - джханы (дхьяны) .
В состоянии джханы ум обладает огромной мощью и чистотой, а также остротой и ясностью распознавания, благодаря чему это состояние идеально подходит для практики випассаны, с помощью которой как раз таки и происходит прозрение и возникает  прямое видение вещей такими, какие они есть на самом деле, а не такими, какими они кажутся, и не такими, какими хочет их видеть практикующий, а такими, какие они есть в действительности. Результатом правильного знания является  фактор - Правильное Освобождение. Т.е. вопрос в том, можно ли вообще достичь Ниббаны без развития джхан, а не в том, ведут ли джханы к Ниббане. Вы сутты то почитайте на досуге. 
Примечательно, что перед самой смертью Будда вошёл в первую джхану, затем во вторую и далее вплоть до сферы «прекращения чувствования и восприятия». Затем он спустился вновь до первой джханы, и последовательно поднялся до четвёртой. Выйдя из четвёртой джханы наступила париниббана Будды (см. Махапариниббана сутту, ДН 16). Возможно, таким образом, он хотел ещё раз подчеркнуть важность достижения джхан, в качестве своего последнего безмолвного урока.

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/jhana.htm

Даже само слово Дзен означает дхьяна, а Вы говорите не ведёт дхьяна к пробуждению, к Ниббане. )

----------

Федор Ф (30.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Тогда Линь Цзы тоже придется забанить . Он воще сказал, что нет никакой Дхармы .


А пользователя Линь Цзы тут как раз Ерш, кажется и банил, по всей строгости религиозного фанатизма. Или не Линь Цзы, но что-то типа того... да...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну я ж говорил, лингвист!


Чепуха. Лингвистика -- это другое занятие. %) См. хоть в Вики, что ли...




> Поэтому и обратил внимание на Вашу тягу к разбору предложений и людей на скандхи


Не бойтесь, и это -- тоже бывает полезно... тем, кому полезно.
Если же увижу, что Вам -- уж совсем мимо, оставлю в покое. Честно. Это вопрос небольшого времени.




> Сработаемся! Только не разбирайте меня по скандхам, а то от меня только праджняпарамита и останется . Но увидеть ее уже будет некому .


То было "наши рассуждения", теперь -- "[мы] сработаемся"... В каком это смысле _сработаемся_? : )
Лично у меня такой задачи нет, с Вами "срабатываться". Тоже честно. Просто делюсь, чем могу...

----------

Chong_Kwan (29.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Дмитрий, учителя дзэн тебе надо, барин! И секту хорошую найти, чтобы сработаться и практиковать дзэн. В иной секте дзэн даже не боятся и о буддизме поговорить, если припрет...

----------

Юй Кан (29.08.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тогда и все учение Будды - это одна большая упая.


Будда Гаутама (см. ПК) никогда и нигде не утверждал тождества сансары и нирваны. И Вы, дёрнув фразу из контекста, не можете, мне кажется, этого не знать. Не знать о принципиальном -- методологическом -- отличии Тхеравады от прочих ветвей буддизма.
Обсуждали, кстати, это уже не раз, со всеми онёрами...

----------

Федор Ф (30.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Уважаемый Дмитрий не ожидал от Вас подобного сообщения. ) Я думал, что Вы более осведомлены в Дхамме. 
> Один из факторов Благородного Восьмеричного Пути -  Правильное Сосредоточение (самма-самадхи) - это медитативная практика сосредоточения (самадхи). Практикующий настраивает ум на один единственный объект или феномен, пока не достигает полного сосредоточения и состояния медитативной поглощённости - джханы (дхьяны) .
> В состоянии джханы ум обладает огромной мощью и чистотой, а также остротой и ясностью распознавания, благодаря чему это состояние идеально подходит для практики випассаны, с помощью которой как раз таки и происходит прозрение и возникает  прямое видение вещей такими, какие они есть на самом деле, а не такими, какими они кажутся, и не такими, какими хочет их видеть практикующий, а такими, какие они есть в действительности. Результатом правильного знания является  фактор - Правильное Освобождение. Т.е. вопрос в том, можно ли вообще достичь Ниббаны без развития джхан, а не в том, ведут ли джханы к Ниббане. Вы сутты то почитайте на досуге. 
> Примечательно, что перед самой смертью Будда вошёл в первую джхану, затем во вторую и далее вплоть до сферы «прекращения чувствования и восприятия». Затем он спустился вновь до первой джханы, и последовательно поднялся до четвёртой. Выйдя из четвёртой джханы наступила париниббана Будды (см. Махапариниббана сутту, ДН 16). Возможно, таким образом, он хотел ещё раз подчеркнуть важность достижения джхан, в качестве своего последнего безмолвного урока.
> 
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/jhana.htm
> 
> Даже само слово Дзен означает дхьяна, а Вы говорите не ведёт дхьяна к пробуждению, к Ниббане. )


Уважаемый Сергей, пожалуйста, не обижайтесь! Я знаю каноническую точку зрения на этот вопрос. И я ничего абсолютно не утверждаю. Может, Вы и правы. Я не отрицаю важность джхан. Но мне кажется, для ниббаны этого будет маловато. Даже у вас на сайте я встречал упоминание сутт Будды, где монахи достигали Просветления без углубленности, но путем прозрения (Вы, возможно, напомните соответствующую сутту). Поэтому, я допускаю, что джханы не являются необходимым условием ниббаны. Являются ли они достаточным условием, не знаю...

----------


## Юй Кан

> А пользователя Линь Цзы тут как раз Ерш, кажется и банил, по всей строгости религиозного фанатизма. Или не Линь Цзы, но что-то типа того... да...


Ага, Линь Цзы -- это точно не Линь-цзи! : ))

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нет меня, нет других, нет просветлённых мастеров...
> Но если мы садимся практиковать и видим: это - дуккха, это - причина - дуккхи, это - прекращение дуккхи, это - путь, ведущий к прекращению дуккхи, и при этом дуккха и прекращение дуккхи в нашем восприятии различаются, то хотя от дуккхи мы и сможем остановиться, полностью реальность не постигнет.


Не знаю как в вашей теории, но Будда говорит, что без прозрения в природу вещей и явлений дуккха не прекратить. Для этого собственно и практикуется Восьмеричный Путь.




> Это особенность пути для себя - освобождение от дуккхи.
> Но когда в человеке есть _забота о других_, то он этот путь не примет. Он скажет, что он хочет быть таким, как Будда. Свободным от дуккхи, но при этом быть совершенным Учителем для других существ.


Если кому интересно, то вот как Будда говорил о соотношении заботы "о себе и о других": Чавалата сутта




> Когда представители пути для себя утверждают, что Будда учил только одному пути: освобождению от дуккхи, они отрицают сам факт того, что даже Будда Шакьямуни встречал других будд и получал от них предсказания о том, что он сам станет Буддой. Есть другой путь, и этот путь существа выдумывают не сами.


Главное, чтобы это внутримахаянское деление не экстраполировалось на Тхераваду. ) Будда действительно учит только одному: _"Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания"_. Путь бодхисатты в Тхераваде не отрицается, собственно только бодхисатта и становится в итоге Самма-сам-буддой. Но согласно суттам Будда не учил этому пути. Практикуя парамиты в течении многих жизней, в момент пробуждения бодхисатта  обретает все качества Будды помогающие в совершенстве учить других существ Пути к прекращению дуккха, к Ниббане.  Ниббана Будды и Архата одинакова, но качества Будды выше чем качества его учеников. Поэтому только Будда открывает Путь, становясь учителем богов и людей.

Путь бодхисаттвы




> Будды дают этот другой путь, путь как стать буддой. Он отличается от пути для себя, потому что в нём неразличение самсары и нирваны является ключевым положение обретаемой мудрости.


Если бы он получал какой-то путь от Будды, то он был бы шравакой (слушателем). Бодхисатта на то и бодхисатта, что достигает пробуждения и находит Путь сам. )  Таким образом, став Самма-сам-буддой он знает как учить Пути других.  ) От Будды он получает предсказание о становлении буддой в будущем. А путь всегда один:

«Также я увидел древний путь, древнюю дорогу, по которой шли Истинно Само-Пробуждённые прежних времён. И что это за древний путь, древняя дорога, по которой шли Истинно Само-Пробуждённые прежних времён? Это этот благородный восьмеричный путь: правильные взгляды, правильное намерение, правильная речь, правильные действия, правильный образ жизни, правильное усилие, правильная внимательность, правильное сосредоточение… Я шёл этим путём. Идя по нему, я получил прямое знание старения и смерти, прямое знание возникновения старения и смерти, прямое знание прекращения старения и смерти, прямое знание пути, ведущего к прекращению старения и смерти… Зная это напрямую, я раскрыл это монахам, монахиням, мирянам и мирянкам…»
(Нагара сутта)

----------

Федор Ф (30.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Будда Гаутама (см. ПК) никогда и нигде не утверждал тождества сансары и нирваны. И Вы, дёрнув фразу из контекста, не можете, мне кажется, этого не знать. Не знать о принципиальном -- методологическом -- отличии Тхеравады от прочих ветвей буддизма.
> Обсуждали, кстати, это уже не раз, со всеми онёрами...


Да нет, я именно к фразе придрался... Уж если брать Сутру сердца... или ладно, бох с ней. Давайте возьмем Праджняпарамита-экакшара сутру...  :Smilie: 

Есть сутры абсолютного смысла, в которых не используются упая, и относительного, в которых используются. Недавно, вроде бы, об этом говорили где-то тут.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Дмитрий, учителя дзэн тебе надо, барин! И секту хорошую найти, чтобы сработаться и практиковать дзэн. В иной секте дзэн даже не боятся и о буддизме поговорить, если припрет...


Ладно, раз ни ты, ни Юй Кан со мной срабатываться не собираетесь, я пойду пить чай. А вы тут друг друга воспитывайте  :Wink: , а то че-то я от вас уже устал.

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Ага, Лин Цзы -- это точно не Линь-цзи! : ))


Ну, в общем, Ерш там кого надо забанил.  :Smilie:  Давно это было, но как-то запомнилось  :Smilie:

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Ладно, раз ни ты, ни Юй Кан со мной срабатываться не собираетесь, я пойду пить чай. А вы тут друг друга воспитывайте , а то че-то я от вас уже устал.


Не печалуйся! Выпей и за меня лишнюю чашечку чаю! Я не хотел бы тебя огорчать, просто как что скажу, так звучит как-то как приговор, а это не так!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да нет, я именно к фразе придрался... Уж если брать Сутру сердца... или ладно, бох с ней. Давайте возьмем Праджняпарамита-экакшара сутру... 
> 
> Есть сутры абсолютного смысла, в которых не используются упая, и относительного, в которых используются. Недавно, вроде бы, об этом говорили где-то тут.


Неохота мне спорить по поводу уже не раз со всех боков обспоренного, ну его... %) Ничего личного.




> Ну, в общем, Ерш там кого надо забанил.  Давно это было, но как-то запомнилось


Просто улыбнулся по поводу распространнёного искажения имени Линь-цзи. : )

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Не печалуйся! Выпей и за меня лишнюю чашечку чаю! Я не хотел бы тебя огорчать, просто как что скажу, так звучит как-то как приговор, а это не так!


Вы лучше, пока я буду чай пить, скажите что-нибудь дельное, чтобы было что почитать. А за тебя я все время чай пью, кажный божий день  :Smilie: . За Юй Кана не могу пить, ибо он сурово скажет, мол, "что ты понимаешь под питием чая за меня? Мы так не договаривались! Кто это _мы_ будем пить чай?! Так он скажет  :Frown: "

А вообще, горячий народ - буддисты. Прям пар идет  :Smilie: . Где та анатта? ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Дык!

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Неохота мне спорить по поводу уже не раз со всех боков обспоренного, ну его...


Наверное, я и правда не вник в обсуждение и чего-то не понял. Извините, пожалуйста, что влез. Бывает.  :Frown:

----------

Юй Кан (30.08.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы лучше, пока я буду чай пить, скажите что-нибудь дельное, чтобы было что почитать.


Почитали бы лучше первоисточники, право... %)
К примеру, "Суждения наставника Дхармы об устранении форм"...
Пользы такой, как от чая за кого-то : ), может, и не обретёте, но уж вреда -- точно не будет! : )

----------

Chong_Kwan (30.08.2012), Федор Ф (30.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А вообще, горячий народ - буддисты. Прям пар идет . Где та анатта? ...


А идёт ли пар?  :Smilie: 

Давным-давно в Китае Шестой Патриарх проходил однажды между двух монахов, которые спорили о флаге, развевающемся на ветру. Один монах сказал: “Двигается флаг”. Второй монах сказал: “Двигается ветер”. Шестой Патриарх сказал: “Это не флаг и не ветер. Это движется ваш ум”.

----------

Chong_Kwan (30.08.2012), Богдан Б (30.08.2012), Дмитрий С (30.08.2012), Федор Ф (30.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А идёт ли пар? 
> 
> Давным-давно в Китае Шестой Патриарх проходил однажды между двух монахов, которые спорили о флаге, развевающемся на ветру. Один монах сказал: “Двигается флаг”. Второй монах сказал: “Двигается ветер”. Шестой Патриарх сказал: “Это не флаг и не ветер. Это движется ваш ум”.


Не обращайте внимания на наши шутки, уважаемый Сергей. Это все - часть практики  :Smilie: .

А все же, продолжая разговор о дхьянах и необходимых и достаточных условиях, является ли достижение дхьян необходимым условием ниббаны? Является ли оно достаточным условием?

Я не вижу очевидного ответа...

----------


## Несси

> Тогда Линь Цзы тоже придется забанить . Он воще сказал, что нет никакой Дхармы .


Нет.  :Smilie: ) И Будды нет. И вообще, если вы практикуете Zen, то "встретил будду - убей будду" - это как само собой должно быть. Смысл здесь не в том, что их "нет", а в том, что привязываться к учению, пути, и даже к самой идее просветления - это тот же attachment. Надо практиковать, не пытаясь добиться "результата". 
Насчет тождества Сансары и Нирваны тут тоже упоминалось. Если вы не принимаете дуализм - то это так оно и есть, они суть одно.

----------

Юй Кан (30.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Как на пар и пузырики на поверхности чая
Так надо смотреть на Буддийский форум

----------

Дмитрий С (30.08.2012), Сергей Ч (30.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Нет. ) И Будды нет. И вообще, если вы практикуете Zen, то "встретил будду - убей будду" - это как само собой должно быть. Смысл здесь не в том, что их "нет", а в том, что привязываться к учению, пути, и даже к самой идее просветления - это тот же attachment. Надо практиковать, не пытаясь добиться "результата". 
> Насчет тождества Сансары и Нирваны тут тоже упоминалось. Если вы не принимаете дуализм - то это так оно и есть, они суть одно.


Уважаемая Несси, осторожнее с этими высказываниями. Я-то с Вами согласен, но тут есть разгоряченные мужчины, которые могут за такое разорвать на части даже женщину   :Smilie: . А ежели еще и Тхеравада вмешается по поводу тождества нирваны и сансары, то мама не горюй...  :Frown:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Как на пар и пузырики на поверхности чая
> Так надо смотреть на Буддийский форум


Chong, ты хороший! Все-таки формальная практика что-то дает (к моему удивлению  :Wink: ).

----------


## Несси

> тут есть разгоряченные мужчины, которые могут за такое разорвать на части


Надо просто больше практиковать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Надо просто больше практиковать.


Это да.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Почитали бы лучше первоисточники, право... %)
> К примеру, "Суждения наставника Дхармы об устранении форм"...


Я просмотрел Ваш сайт, на который Вы меня направили. Сайт выглядит интересным. И ссылка хорошая - качественный перевод.

У меня тоже есть для Вас ссылка:

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...u-sutta-sv.htm

Возможно, перевод Вам, как специалисту, не понравится, но суть, надеюсь, так же понравится, как и Ваша ссылка мне  :Smilie: .

----------


## Нико

> Chong, ты хороший! Все-таки формальная практика что-то дает (к моему удивлению ).


Вот и нужно тогда формальной практикой заняться, а не чесать тут язык часами и без толку.

----------

Chong_Kwan (30.08.2012), Юй Кан (30.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Даже у вас на сайте я встречал упоминание сутт Будды, где монахи достигали Просветления без углубленности, но путем прозрения (Вы, возможно, напомните соответствующую сутту). Поэтому, я допускаю, что джханы не являются необходимым условием ниббаны. Являются ли они достаточным условием, не знаю...


Во-первых, напомню вам, что Ниббана - необусловлена. Поэтому, ничто не может являться ее условием. Это важное уточнение. Но есть путь к Ниббане, перепрыгнуть через который невозможно.

Во-вторых, да, в Каноне описано немало случаев "мгновенного" Просветления. Но давайте посмотрим, мгновенным ли оно было? Достигшие его - что были за люди? Это были или отшельники, или аскеты, мудрецы. В любом случае - высокодуховные люди, прошедшие уже путь, которым недоставало только того последнего шага, о котором мы здесь уже говорили, слова Будды. Да и джханы не в новинку были в то время, как мы уже выяснили. Почему вы считаете,что эти люди их не достигли? Бахия уж точно имел такой духовный опыт. Про монахов и говорить нечего. Если же на первый взгляд кажется, что некоторые простые люди достигали таким образом Просветления - то на самом деле, эта кажущаяся простота не умаляет их духовности, обретенной в прошлых жизнях, Шестой Патриарх тому пример. В любом случае - Путь нельзя обойти стороной.




> Поэтому, я допускаю, что джханы не являются необходимым условием ниббаны.


Нет, удар палкой по башке - необходимое условие :Wink: 




> Являются ли они достаточным условием, не знаю...


Восьмеричный Путь- не только джханы (Правильное сосредоточение) включает. Помимо них еще семь факторов есть.

----------


## Greedy

> Если бы он получал какой-то путь от Будды, то он был бы шравакой (слушателем). Бодхисатта на то и бодхисатта, что достигает пробуждения и находит Путь сам. )  Таким образом, став Самма-сам-буддой он знает как учить Пути других.  ) От Будды он получает предсказание о становлении буддой в будущем.


Этим и отличаются сутры Хинаяны от сутр Махаяны.
Сутры Хинаяны надо слушать, размышлять и исполнять. Такие же сутры есть и в современной Махаяне, так как она вобрала в себя одну из школ Хинаяны.
А вот с сутрами Махаяны так поступить уже нельзя. Надо их читать, размышлять и самому найти путь, о которых в них говорится. Поэтому в Махаяне главный акцент сделан на то, что всё - упая, средства, которым Будда подводит бодхисаттв к тому, чтобы они сами стали буддами. Нельзя сказать: "Сделай это и станешь буддой". Поэтому бодхисаттва - не шравака. Но это не мешает получать наставления, в том числе и от будд.

----------

Дмитрий С (30.08.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я просмотрел Ваш сайт, на который Вы меня направили. Сайт выглядит интересным. И ссылка хорошая - качественный перевод.
> 
> У меня тоже есть для Вас ссылка:
> 
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...u-sutta-sv.htm
> 
> Возможно, перевод Вам, как специалисту, не понравится, но суть, надеюсь, так же понравится, как и Ваша ссылка мне .


У меня, вообще-то и в частности, есть что "читать" (занимаясь переводами сразу двух текстов).
Потому Ваше очередное воспитательное "алаверды" мимо.
Но я понял главное: мои посты Вам некомфортны. Этого -- достаточно.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Во-первых, напомню вам, что Ниббана - необусловлена. Поэтому, ничто не может являться ее условием. Это важное уточнение. Но есть путь к Ниббане, перепрыгнуть через который невозможно.
> 
> Во-вторых, да, в Каноне описано немало случаев "мгновенного" Просветления. Но давайте посмотрим, мгновенным ли оно было? Достигшие его - что были за люди? Это были или отшельники, или аскеты, мудрецы. В любом случае - высокодуховные люди, прошедшие уже путь, которым недоставало только того последнего шага, о котором мы здесь уже говорили, слова Будды. Да и джханы не в новинку были в то время, как мы уже выяснили. Почему вы считаете,что эти люди их не достигли? Бахия уж точно имел такой духовный опыт. Про монахов и говорить нечего. Если же на первый взгляд кажется, что некоторые простые люди достигали таким образом Просветления - то на самом деле, эта кажущаяся простота не умаляет их духовности, обретенной в прошлых жизнях, Шестой Патриарх тому пример. В любом случае - Путь нельзя обойти стороной.
> 
> 
> 
> Нет, удар палкой по башке - необходимое условие
> 
> Восьмеричный Путь- не только джханы (Правильное сосредоточение) включает. Помимо них еще семь факторов есть.


Я согласен с Вами, уважаемый Федор. И с Сергеем тоже. Просто иногда люди как-то упрощенно понимают Путь. Мол, практикуйте джханы, и все уладится.

Как Вы совершенно правильно заметили, ниббана _необусловлена_. Поэтому любые чересчур конкретные ожидания, связанные с тем или иным "способом" ее достижения, скорее всего, не оправдаются  :Frown: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

> У меня, вообще-то и в частности, есть что "читать" (занимаясь переводами сразу двух текстов).
> Потому Ваше очередное воспитательное "алаверды" мимо.
> Но я понял главное: мои посты Вам некомфортны. Этого -- достаточно.


Почему же некомфортны? Вы дали интересную ссылку. Я ее с удовольствием прочитал, потому что я уважаю собеседников. Надеюсь, и Вы мою тоже прочитали, хотя бы из вежливости.

Что же касается Ваших постов, не относящихся к теме разговора, а относящихся к переходу на личности, то я, действительно, не очень хочу на них отвечать. Недоброжелательность заразительна, а я не хотел бы "заражаться". Будда этому не учил  :Smilie: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вот и нужно тогда формальной практикой заняться, а не чесать тут язык часами и без толку.


Прям какое-то партсобрание  :Frown: . Возвращает меня в былые времена. Такое впечатление, что правила форума читал только я, потому что тут недавно, и еще не успел их забыть  :Smilie: .

Я периодически стараюсь вернуть разговор к теме обсуждения, но некоторые участники упорно заняты моей личностью. В психотерапии это - нормально, но форум вроде этого не предусматривает (надо будет еще раз перечитать правила, - может, я чего-то не понял).

Если тема, уважаемая Нико, Вам не интересна, то есть масса других тем, где люди часами "чешут языки". Вы эти темы стороной не обходите. Вот и идите с миром...  :Smilie:  А я займусь "правильной практикой" (с Вашей точки зрения), при условии, что Вы займетесь "правильной речью" (с точки зрения Будды).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Почему же некомфортны? Вы дали интересную ссылку. Я ее с удовольствием прочитал, потому что я уважаю собеседников. Надеюсь, и Вы мою тоже прочитали, хотя бы из вежливости.


Да знакома мне эта сутта. Издавна. Не из вежливости... : )




> Что же касается Ваших постов, не относящихся к теме разговора, а относящихся к переходу на личности, то я, действительно, не очень хочу на них отвечать.


Так просто-напросто не отвечайте. Нешто кто Вас неволит отвечать, превозмогая своё "не очень, [но всё же] хочу"? : )

Дальше -- просто анализ без эмоционирования и осуждения.

Ваши, после изысканных "я согласен с Вами, уважаемый имярек", масшабные кивки то на некоторых (себя не упоминая) форумчан, кто практикует, не практикуя, то на людей (себя не затрагивая), кои как-то упрощенно понимают Путь... Это -- как, из вежливости или из доброжелательности?

Так вот: Будда учил не кивать на других, намекая, тем самым, на собственное _демонстативно уважительное_ согласие со всем правильным : ), а -- очищать свой ум. Чему, применительно к чань, конкретно и посвящён текст, прочитанный Вами как бы с удовольствием, исходя из уважения к собеседникам.




> Недоброжелательность заразительна, а я не хотел бы "заражаться". Будда этому не учил .


Заметьте, и тут я, опять показывая Ваши ошибки, ни в чём не проявляю недоброжелательности, коей Вы так опасаетесь "заразиться", будучи сам, как понимаю, глубоко доброжелательным.

В чём Вы увидели проявление моей недоброжелательность, покажите, пожалуйста, цитатами?
Полагаю, это было бы для всех поучительным и доброжелательным указанием на ошибки.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Этим и отличаются сутры Хинаяны от сутр Махаяны.
> Сутры Хинаяны надо слушать, размышлять и исполнять. Такие же сутры есть и в современной Махаяне, так как она вобрала в себя одну из школ Хинаяны.
> А вот с сутрами Махаяны так поступить уже нельзя. Надо их читать, размышлять и самому найти путь, о которых в них говорится. Поэтому в Махаяне главный акцент сделан на то, что всё - упая, средства, которым Будда подводит бодхисаттв к тому, чтобы они сами стали буддами. Нельзя сказать: "Сделай это и станешь буддой". Поэтому бодхисаттва - не шравака. Но это не мешает получать наставления, в том числе и от будд.


Только что, как раз беседуя с Федором о необусловленности ниббаны, я об этом и думал. "Сделай это и станешь буддой" - это сильное упрощение вопроса. Алмазная Сутра и ценна, в частности, потому, что "обусловленность гарантированностью результата при такой-то или такой-то практике" снимается. Но если рассматривать и другие сутры, то там тоже не даются никакие "гарантии". Надо убирать определенные "загрязнения ума", но если они убраны, то надо делать еще что-то, и еще что-то. И нигде никаких гарантий по поводу ниббаны нет...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да знакома мне эта сутта. Издавна. Не из вежливости... : )
> 
> Так просто-напросто не отвечайте. Нешто кто Вас неволит отвечать, превозмогая своё "не очень хочу"?
> 
> Дальше -- просто анализ без эмоционирования и осуждения.
> 
> Ваши, после изысканных "я согласен с Вами, уважаемый имярек", масшабные кивки то на некоторых (себя не упоминая) форумчан, кто практикует, не практикуя, то на людей (себя не затрагивая), кои как-то упрощенно понимают Путь... Это -- как, из вежливости или из доброжелательности?
> 
> Так вот: Будда учил не кивать на других, намекая, тем самым, на собственное _демонстативно уважительное_ согласие со всем правильным : ), а -- очищать свой ум. Чему, применительно к чань, конкретно и посвящён текст, прочитанный Вами как бы с удовольствием, исходя из уважения к собеседникам.
> ...


Уважаемый Юй Кан, не пора ли нам всем вернуться к теме разговора, или, в крайнем случае, выпить чашку чая  :Smilie: ?

----------


## Федор Ф

> И нигде никаких гарантий по поводу ниббаны нет...


Я вообще перестаю понимать вас, Дмитрий. В Палийском Каноне дается гарантия? Тем более для всех? Ничего подобного. Как известно, некоторые только могут освободиться. Будда понимал это с самого начала. Дается не гарантия, а *Путь*, четкий, ясный и прямой. Пройдет его до конца человек или нет - это его личное дело. 
И если бы не этот Путь, то в чем тогда , по вашему, заключается заслуга Будды? 




> Просто иногда люди как-то упрощенно понимают Путь. Мол, практикуйте джханы, и все уладится.


Кто именно из представителей Тхеравады так понимает *ВОСЬМЕРИЧНЫЙ* Путь? Может, только сумасшедший.
Если так рассуждать, то и про дзэн можно сказать: сиди в дзадзен и все уладится. Причем, с бОльшим основанием.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Я вообще перестаю понимать вас, Дмитрий. В Палийском Каноне дается гарантия? Тем более для всех? Ничего подобного. Как известно, некоторые только могут освободиться. Будда понимал это с самого начала. Дается не гарантия, а *Путь*, четкий, ясный и прямой. Пройдет его до конца человек или нет - это его личное дело. 
> И если бы не этот Путь, то в чем тогда , по вашему, заключается заслуга Будды? 
> 
> Кто именно из представителей Тхеравады так понимает *ВОСЬМЕРИЧНЫЙ* Путь? Может, только сумасшедший.
> Если так рассуждать, то и про дзэн можно сказать: сиди в дзадзен и все уладится. При чем, с бОльшим основанием.


Дорогой Федор, я ведь сказал, что с Вами согласен. Более того, я не ставлю Дзен выше или ниже Тхеравады. Я говорю лишь о ненужных упрощениях, только и всего. Что же касается Пути, то, как разумно выразился уважаемый BTR, Путь - это не слова о Пути (по-моему, он говорил о Благородных Истинах). Это не слова о восьми факторах. Эти слова - лишь укрупненная _карта_. А дальше есть более детальные карты. Их много. Какие-то школы согласны с теми или иными картами, считают их более точными, другие возражают. И т .д., и т. п.

Если Вы читали самое начало обсуждения, то я как раз и говорил о том, что "сиди в дзадзен побольше - и все уладится" - это ужасное упрощение! Так что и здесь я с Вами не спорю  :Smilie: .

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Я периодически стараюсь вернуть разговор к теме обсуждения, но некоторые участники упорно заняты моей личностью.


Ты не понимаешь! Вот ты же первый тут сказал, Алмазная сутра, а она ведь разбивает заблуждения алмазным скипетром. Чего ты хотел еще? Вот, накликал на свою головушку.  :Smilie: 
Я считаю вобще религиозности в людях мало. Говорят черте что, а потом мучаются сами не понимают почему.  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Ванчук (01.09.2012), Сергей Ч (30.08.2012), Юй Кан (30.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ты не понимаешь! Вот ты же первый тут сказал, Алмазная сутра, а она ведь отсекает заблуждения алмазным скипетром. Чего ты хотел еще? Вот, накликал на свою головушку.


Я думаю, дорогой Chong, что любое открытие темы на любом (не только буддийском) форуме "накликает" всяческие беды на головушку  :Smilie: . И я вовсе не говорю, что эти беды для меня вредны. Я почти не участвовал в форумах в своей жизни. И не собираюсь сильно в них участвовать в будущем. Но именно сейчас я этим занимаюсь, потому что мне это интересно. Где бы я мог иначе увидеть такое "бурление" буддийских страстей? Жизнь ведь не только из дзадзена состоит  :Wink: . Выходит человек из дзадзена и отрывается на своих ближних на форуме по полной. Разве это не интересно? 

А Алмазная Сутра позволяет пролить свет на очень многие весьма обыденные вещи и мысли  :Smilie: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ты не понимаешь! Вот ты же первый тут сказал, Алмазная сутра, а она ведь разбивает заблуждения алмазным скипетром. Чего ты хотел еще? Вот, накликал на свою головушку. 
> Я считаю вобще религиозности в людях мало. Говорят черте что, а потом мучаются сами не понимают почему.


Я считаю, религиозности в людях много. Ибо природа Будды - одна. Но, соглашусь с Тхеравадой, люди мало читают сутты. По поводу правильной речи и т .д.  :Smilie: . Занимаются тонкой настройкой, миновав этап грубой настройки своего радиоприемника  :Frown: . Поэтому при тонкой настройке попадают не в те диапазоны... Напр., диапазоны "ехидства и злорадства"  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Уважаемый Юй Кан, не пора ли нам всем вернуться к теме разговора, или, в крайнем случае, выпить чашку чая ?


Всё, написанное мною в этом треде, -- в тему, ибо оно -- кроме общего, о чём тоже было, -- об устранении конкретных собственных ошибок инициатора темы. Т.е., -- о преодолении/устранении частных проявлений той самой обусловленности.
Показаны эти ошибки были конкретно, а не голословно: цитатами, анализом и коррективами путаницы с понятиями.
Если сделали для себя выводы из этого -- хорошо, если нет -- ничего страшного.

Но вот со своим намёком на мою недоброжелательность Вам тут, полагаю, нужно бы что-то, всё же, сделать. В свете темы.

Либо -- публично, как и был сделан намёк, признать, что она Вам показалась (тем самым преодолев одно из проявлений собственной обусловленности), либо -- наглядно (цитатами, анализом...) помочь осознать её мне для преодоления её мною.

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Занимаются тонкой настройкой, миновав этап грубой настройки своего радиоприемника . Поэтому при тонкой настройке попадают не в те диапазоны... Напр., диапазоны "ехидства и злорадства"


Уже почти не боюся показаться занудой (что уж там, если так и есть!), но погляди еще раз кино из самой первой темы раздела, про ежедневную практику. Про дзадзэн известно, что он как раз развивает в сидельцах, кроме прочего, некую мягкость характера, не всепрощение, конечно, но понимающую доброту что ли... А если еще и в хорошей дзэн-секте практиковать, то это гарантирует от развития гордыни, так как любой может увидеть единочаятеля, у которого больше практики и больше дзэн в жизни, так что особо не возгордишься.

Про настройку, как это ни нудно, а как раз коротенечко в кино из первой темы и сказано.

Это я к тому все, что мы не можем изменить других, сколько не упирайся. Мы можем только делать свою практику. Правильно это или нет, нравится или нет, а практика в чаньской и дзэнских традициях - это религия и есть! Такая вот религия, что ж поделать... Так что мало в людях религиозности, если в чаньском разделе разговоры за что-то кроме практики возникают.

----------

Ho Shim (31.08.2012), Pyro (30.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Уже почти не боюся показаться занудой (что уж там, если так и есть!), но погляди еще раз кино из самой первой темы раздела, про ежедневную практику. Про дзадзэн известно, что он как раз развивает в сидельцах, кроме прочего, некую мягкость характера, не всепрощение, конечно, но понимающую доброту что ли... А если еще и в хорошей дзэн-секте практиковать, то это гарантирует от развития гордыни, так как любой может увидеть единочаятеля, у которого больше практики и больше дзэн в жизни, так что особо не возгордишься.
> 
> Про настройку, как это ни нудно, а как раз коротенечко в кино из первой темы и сказано.
> 
> Это я к тому все, что мы не можем изменить других, сколько не упирайся. Мы можем только делать свою практику. Правильно это или нет, нравится или нет, а практика в чаньской и дзэнских традициях - это религия и есть! Такая вот религия, что ж поделать... Так что мало в людях религиозности, если в чаньском разделе разговоры за что-то кроме практики возникают.


Это хорошо сказано, уважаемый Chong, и я согласен почти со всем. Как мы с тобой обнаружили ранее, у нас есть лишь одно разногласие - не совсем совпадающее понимание практики. Именно этим и обусловлены наши с тобой сейчас разговоры. Ведь любое общение (даже на форуме, что бы ты о нем ни думал), очень хорошо проявляет все плюсы и минусы других видов практики. Поэтому ты все время пытаешься тем или иным способом прекратить разговоры, а я пытаюсь тем или иным способом их возобновить. Ты же - умный, глубокий человек. Неужели ты меня не понимаешь? Ведь все же можно допустить, в теории, что твое личное понимание практики может быть неточным? Но я не сужу твою практику (кроме тех случаев, когда ты уж слишком явно пытаешься помешать обсуждениям, осуждая мою). Если ты, хотя бы временно, перестанешь судить мою, будет здорово.

Все это лучше вообще писать в личных сообщениях, потому что иначе это будоражит людей и постоянно сбивает их с темы. А ведь есть те, кто хотел бы просто обсудить тему без всяких личных намеков  :Smilie: .

Что касается твоего поста с дзен-мастером, то я, насколько помню, нигде против не высказывался. Очень дельный и хороший пост.

----------

Chong_Kwan (30.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Всё, написанное мною в этом треде, -- в тему, ибо оно -- кроме общего, о чём тоже было, -- об устранении конкретных собственных ошибок инициатора темы. Т.е., -- о преодолении/устранении частных проявлений той самой обусловленности.
> Показаны эти ошибки были конкретно, а не голословно: цитатами, анализом и коррективами путаницы с понятиями.
> Если сделали для себя выводы из этого -- хорошо, если нет -- ничего страшного.
> 
> Но вот со своим намёком на мою недоброжелательность Вам тут, полагаю, нужно бы что-то, всё же, сделать. В свете темы.
> 
> Либо -- публично, как и был сделан намёк, признать, что она Вам показалась (тем самым преодолев одно из проявлений собственной обусловленности), либо -- наглядно (цитатами, анализом...) помочь осознать её мне для преодоления её мною.


Уважаемый Юй Кан, я всегда стараюсь отвечать лично собеседнику, а не вообще (не всегда это получается). Я Вам предложил два варианта: вернуться к теме обсуждения или выпить чаю. Сейчас предлагаю только один: выпить чаю.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Уважаемый Юй Кан, я всегда стараюсь отвечать лично собеседнику, а не вообще (не всегда это получается).


Вот и ответьте мне лично, но -- публично, за свои слова о "заразной" недоброжелательности: они, применительно ко мне, были Вашей ошибкой, подлежащей тут исправлению, либо следствием моей конкретной (где именно проявленной?) недоброжелательности.
Это, если угодно, будет реальной (а не вообще : ) практикой искренности и самоосознания.

Или и на этот раз прямой ответ никак не получается, отчего всё враз сводится к чаю и разговору о вообще?..

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Джинэн об истине и дзадзэн.

----------

Ersh (30.08.2012), Ho Shim (31.08.2012), Sikorsky (31.08.2012), Дмитрий С (30.08.2012), Николай Г. (31.08.2012), Федор Ф (31.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

А вот мой любимый "клип"  :Smilie: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHNyCAJXUXE

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> А вот мой любимый "клип"


А я там ничего не понял  :Frown: 
Понял только поддтекст - вставные кадры, как он в дзадзэн усаживается и понял, что старенький и больной уже.  :Frown:  А слов не понял.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А я там ничего не понял 
> Понял только поддтекст - вставные кадры, как он в дзадзэн усаживается и понял, что старенький и больной уже.  А слов не понял.


Насколько я знаю, это совсем незадолго до смерти. У него рак, по-моему, был. Если хочешь, я все переведу (по-моему, русского варианта нет). В общем, он рассуждает о "шуме" и "звуке", чем они отличаются, и как надо их воспринимать  :Smilie: .

Но и в твоем клипе, и в этом, видны результаты практики. Доброжелательность, мужество, мудрость, детская улыбка  :Smilie: .

----------


## Chong_Kwan

да, то что о восприятии звука и шума я понял как раз. Про Авалокитешвару подумал... Надо, наверно, несколько раз посмотреть, понятней будет.

(Сюда кстати можно видео вставлять нормально. Скопировать то, что на сайте называется embeded что-то там и этот HTML-код прямо и вставить - будет видео.)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> да, то что о восприятии звука и шума я понял как раз. Про Авалокитешвару подумал... Надо, наверно, несколько раз посмотреть, понятней будет.
> 
> (Сюда кстати можно видео вставлять нормально. Скопировать то, что на сайте называется embeded что-то там и этот HTML-код прямо и вставить - будет видео.)


Ага, спасибо. Я тут еще не во всем разбирался, - только месяц здесь.

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Вот еще дзэнский монах (현각 스님, Хьёнгак сыним) в храме Хвагьеса в Сеуле читает лекцию про Алмазную сутру (по-английски):



Там по кнопке More Info еще 11 коротких фильмов продолжения, но лучше смотреть на ютьюбовском сайте, там можно даже параллельно английский текст видеть.

UPD: ой! английский транскрипт лучше не читать, там, кажется, роботом текст делали каким-то, слова не те написаны, что учитель говорит.

----------

Дмитрий С (30.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Спасибо! Сейчас послушаю. На меня много лет назад Алмазная Сутра произвела такое ошеломляющее впечатление, что я суеверно избегал всяких комментариев  :Smilie: . Чувствую, настало время послушать, что люди говорят  :Smilie: .

----------

Пема Ванчук (01.09.2012), Федор Ф (31.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Я послушал первую часть пока. Ну... он особенно ничего не говорит, но саму сутру очень хвалит. Ну, странно было бы, если бы он ее ругал.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий С

Да, я тоже первую прослушал. Она вводная, там еще и сутра-то не началась. Интересно послушать, как этот уважаемый монах будет объяснять простым людям, что к чему. Жаль, придется отложить остальные части на ночь или на завтра. Не хочется слушать с отвлечениями  :Frown: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

Ну вот, оказывается, там вся эта лекция заканчивается на пятой части  :Frown: . Остальные видео - другое... 

Заканчивается на том, как Субхути начинает задавать вопросы. Странно, надо еще покопаться.

Вот Далай Лама лично проводит обучение по Алмазной Сутре:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_iaGEVSVJ4

Но там слишком длинные монологи на тибетском и немного скомканный перевод (возможно, не дословный) на английский.

----------


## Нико

> Ну вот, оказывается, там вся эта лекция заканчивается на пятой части . Остальные видео - другое... 
> 
> Заканчивается на том, как Субхути начинает задавать вопросы. Странно, надо еще покопаться.
> 
> Вот Далай Лама лично проводит обучение по Алмазной Сутре:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_iaGEVSVJ4
> 
> Но там слишком длинные монологи на тибетском и немного скомканный перевод (возможно, не дословный) на английский.


\
http://www.mahayana.ru/dharma/2010_Diamond_Sutra/#audio

Вот сюда гляньте тоже. 2 года назад учение по АС было.

----------

Дмитрий С (01.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> \
> http://www.mahayana.ru/dharma/2010_Diamond_Sutra/#audio
> 
> Вот сюда гляньте тоже. 2 года назад учение по АС было.


Ага, спасибо большое. Обязательно посмотрю.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> когда мы сидим в дзадзэн где находится наш обусловленный ум ?


Если Вы действительно сидите в дзадзэн, то обусловленный ум растворяется в изначальной природе. 
Если же обусловленный ум занят своей любимой работой, то разве Вы сидите в дзадзэн?

----------

Chong_Kwan (31.08.2012), Несси (31.08.2012)

----------


## Несси

Для начинающих практиковать zazen наблюдение за умом и постоянное возвращение и возвращение его в текущий момент - это тоже практика.

----------

Chong_Kwan (31.08.2012), Пема Ванчук (31.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Несси, только, наверное, лучше сказать, внимательность к уму. Не надо за ним наблюдать, а то так можно наблюдать до второго пришествия. Просто заметил, что ум куда-то полетел в своих вечных делах - вернуться обратно к практике.

----------

Дмитрий С (31.08.2012), Пема Ванчук (31.08.2012), Федор Ф (31.08.2012)

----------


## Несси

> Несси, только, наверное, лучше сказать, внимательность к уму.


Да, спасибо, так лучше.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Несси, только, наверное, лучше сказать, внимательность к уму. Не надо за ним наблюдать, а то так можно наблюдать до второго пришествия. Просто заметил, что ум куда-то полетел в своих вечных делах - вернуться обратно к практике.


Меня как-то заинтересовали возможные практические способы возвращения ума к практике при сильных обусловленных состояниях, таких, как серьезные эмоциональные стрессы, вообще, все, что связано не просто с "интеллектуальными" отвлечениями, а именно с эмоциональными, когда просто вернуть ум к практике очень и очень трудно. Оказалось, современная психология кое-что полезное по этому поводу накопала. Когда мы имеем любое обусловленное состояние, мы видим перед собой "визуальную картинку" (большинство из нас - визуалы, хотя изредка встречаются и другие модальности восприятия, - кинестетическая и аудиальная). Хороший простой и эффективный метод - "прикрутить" яркость этой картинки. Или же отдалить ее от себя на какое-то расстояние, уменьшить в размерах, "распылить". То же, скорее всего, произойдет и с соответствующим эмоциональным состоянием. Эти вещи индивидуальны, но общие закономерности наблюдаются. 

Я, когда экспериментировал с такими штуками, подумал, что, возможно, Будда, говоря об "угасании", "отпускании", "рассеивании" мыслей, говорил не так уж иносказательно  :Smilie: .

----------

Алексей Е (31.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Дмитрий С, просто не надо отпускать ум "попастись". И вобще думать поменьше надо во время формальной практики. Что касается разных эмоциональных состояний - нужна определенная дисциплина. Эмоцию мы думать не можем, так что ничего страшного. Даже, наверное, и наоборот. Если чувствуешь горе - сиди с этим горем, если счастлив, как бегемот в сезон дождей - сиди с этим счастьем. А вот думать-то лучше поменьше. Умение делать формальную практику, не взирая на разные эмоциональные состояния, дают много опыта и силы этой практике. Эмоции - это не помеха практике, если практикуешь. Регулярно практикуя, через какое-то время видишь, что мысли - это не препятствие для практики, потоком мышления вполне можно управлять вплоть до полной его остановки за ненадобностью. Появлятеся осознанность по отношению к думанию. С эмоциями - то же самое. Эмоции обычно сложней в чем-то, их нельзя обдумать... Но осознанность по отношению к ним - тоже развивается в процессе формальной практики.

Вот мы садимся, а, может быть, "на носу очки, а в душе осень", и делаем формальную практику. Ну, и осень с души никуда не уходит, может быть, но как-то начинаешь это понимать, если вобще что-то можно понимать в эмоциях.

Как-то так... Это понимание из формальной практики и в обычной цивильной жизни тоже проявится потом.

----------


## Pyro

имхо если выделил идею в ощущение в теле или образ, то уже не под влиянием (но не факт что надолго)
другое дело, что нужно ещё полностью вернуться к практике, что бы ум не был в таком плавучем состоянии, хотя наверно это вопрос опыта

----------


## Несси

Эмоции - это, упрощенно, реакция тела на сигналы из мозга.  Таким образом, тренируя мозг, вы "тренируете" и эмоции.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Это так. Я говорил не о том, чтобы думать. Я говорил о моем понимании некоторых тонкостей. В Саббасава сутте Будда говорил о том, что некоторые загрязнения ума нужно терпеть, а другие - не нужно терпеть, а нужно делать то-то и то-то. Практику не надо упрощать...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> имхо если выделил идею в ощущение в теле или образ, то уже не под влиянием (но не факт что надолго)
> другое дело, что нужно ещё полностью вернуться к практике, что бы ум не был в таком плавучем состоянии, хотя наверно это вопрос опыта


Совершенно верно. Но, даже выделив образ, можно остаться под его влиянием, если не виден "корень" образа. А совершенно "разнести" наблюдателя и наблюдаемое - это редко получается. Снять определенную эмоциональную нагрузку, чтобы она не "раздавила" практикующего, это не значит "убежать" от эмоции, но значит лучше, трезвее ее увидеть, по-моему.

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Дмитрий С - надо было под этот разговор новую тему лучше открыть. Проморгали  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Дмитрий С - надо было под этот разговор новую тему лучше открыть. Проморгали


Я думаю, мы еще такие темы откроем. Учение бесконечно, и также бесконечны нюансы практики.

Строго говоря, конечно, такие обсуждения - предмет отдельной темы. Но, насколько я вижу по форуму, слишком уж жестко никто не придерживается направления разговора. Ну, а великая Алмазная Сутра и отсечение ею неправильной практики, поверь, будет возникать в разговоре время от времени  :Smilie: . Тот дзенский мастер, которого не получилось дослушать, начал было очень интересные вещи говорить о "контроле ума" (точнее, отсутствии контроля) с помощью понимания Сутры. Жаль, что куда-то делся конец лекции  :Frown: 

По поводу же соображений удержания ума на практике, я с удовольствием подключился к этому разговору. Кстати, Алмазная Сутра в свое время помогла мне преодолеть серьезнейшие проблемы в жизни... Последний мой пост в части наблюдения и наблюдателя был очень близок моему пониманию Сутры. 

Если же вернуться к "технологиям" устранения умственных загрязнений, то я лично до прочтения Саббасава сутты и Алмазной Сутры вот с чем сталкивался. Пытаешься просто "быть" вместе со своими эмоциональными состояниями. Вроде получалось, хотя и со скрипом. Но по мере практики начал обнаруживать какие-то странные побочные эффекты "вне" дзадзен. Если, скажем, пытаешься "пересидеть" недоброжелательность, то вне формальной практики она усиливается. И если пытаешься, скажем, бороться с обидой, то вне формальной практики она также усиливается. А Будда, оказывается, это хорошо понимал. Поэтому он говорил, что ненависть, недоброжелательность, пересиживать не надо. Их надо "рассеивать" (так и говорил). А вот обиду надо "терпеть" (тоже так и говорил). Потом я стал присматриваться к людям, которые практикуют дзадзен под руководством современных учителей. И наблюдения показали то, что, например, с обидой они довольно легко справляются. Но вот недоброжелательность, ехидство, язвительность в них растет не по дням, а по часам! Мне кажется, это из-за "пассивного" отношения к ненависти и недоброжелательности (они их пытаются "пересидеть")... Практика-то сама по себе не трудна, трудно в нужный момент использовать нужное лекарство от заблуждений  :Smilie: .

Кстати, если пытаться "пересидеть" гордость, тоже будут побочные эффекты вне практики. Тонкое это все дело  :Smilie: .

О таких вещах можно говорить долго. У меня в голове большое количество таких "историй болезни" (и своих, и чужих), но это - действительно предмет отдельного обсуждения.

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Учение бесконечно


А вот говорить об этом учении лучше поменьше.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А вот говорить об этом учении лучше поменьше.


Древние учителя говорили: "То быстро, то медленно. То прямо по следу, то отдыхая в сторонке". 

Если бы об учении не надо было говорить, Будда бы и не говорил. Наверно, он бы там, под деревом Бодхи, и остался навсегда...

Но мы с тобой опять, вольно или невольно, возвращаемся к частностям. Кто не хочет говорить, тот вместо форума занимается чем-то другим. Или же на форуме обсуждает что-то другое, кроме учения Будды.

Я призываю вот к чему. Кто не хочет говорить, идет себе постигать молчаливую истину  :Smilie: . А кто хочет что-то сказать, тот говорит. Согласен?

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Древние учителя говорили кто вдоль, кто поперек, то по лбу ближнему поленом, а то, бывало, древний учитель дзэн спросит, а не соизволит ли высокоржденный кот ответадать недостойного его внимания молока...


> Если бы об учении не надо было говорить, Будда бы и не говорил.


А Будда тебе ничего и не говорил. Живи свою жизнь!

На самом деле Будда никому ничего не говорил. Это мы тут друг другу что-то говорим. Вероятно, у Будды таки были хорошие ученики!

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Ой.. а эта...


> Если, скажем, пытаешься "пересидеть" недоброжелательность, то вне формальной практики она усиливается. И если пытаешься, скажем, бороться с обидой, то вне формальной практики она также усиливается.


"пересидеть" недоброжелательность....

Ты не понимаешь все же практику. Ничего нельзя "пересидеть". Если ты что-то хочешь пересидеть, то ты, на самом деле, должен об этом рыдать кровавыми слезами, а не думать, как пресидеть! Делать дзадзэн для обретения пользы - это не религиозно.

Дмитрий, а ты в каком факин городе живешь? Не в Питере случайно?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ой.. а эта..."пересидеть" недоброжелательность....
> 
> Ты не понимаешь все же практику. Ничего нельзя "пересидеть". Если ты что-то хочешь пересидеть, то ты, на самом деле, должен об этом рыдать кровавыми слезами, а не думать, как пресидеть! Делать дзадзэн для обретения пользы - это не религиозно.
> 
> Дмитрий, а ты в каком факин городе живешь? Не в Питере случайно?


Дорогой Chong, практики вне тебя для меня сейчас просто не существует! А в том, что я не понимаю практику, дык в этом я с тобой абсолютно согласен! И я, и ты, и даже великий BTR, который на меня реально произвел впечатление, ни фига практики не понимаем  :Frown: . И даже ваш великий мастер школы Кван, которого ты, беднягу, вывесил в качестве главного дзенского поста в форуме, тоже, очевидно, ни фига в практике не понимает! А понимают в практике вот те доходяги, старички, которых сначала ты, а потом я вывесили в "клипах" недавно! Вот они понимают в практике! И в теории, скорее всего, тоже... Это видно не из умных слов, которые они произносят (по поводу, что, якобы, ежедневная практика важнее ретритов). Это виднее совсем из другого... В их манере разговаривать, в их движениях, в их улыбке, в их детской беззащитности, и в то же время какой-то грустно-веселой мудрости, в ЭТОМ видна их практика, и их право нас учить... 

А тот факт, что мы практики не понимаем, лезет у нас из каждого слова, из каждого предложения, из каждого вдоха и выдоха!

Такие вот пироги, дружище...

А живу я бог знает где, в другой даже стране, чем ты...

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Духоподъемно написал!

А что за другая страна?

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Дмитрий С, и еще знаешь? Было бы вежливо не показывать сомнений в словах моего учителя. Дзэн-мастер Ву Бонг из тех людей, которые очень прямо и точно могут ответить на вопрос. Иногда, как я по себе и по другим знаю, может пройти несколько лет, пока ты поймешь, что тебе дали прямой ответ на тот вопрос, который ты задал, и сам вопрос поймешь, что тебя тогда дернуло рот открыть...

Знаешь? Дзэн - это все же религия и учителей дзэн лучше не обсуждать с их учениками. Когда ты придешь к своему дзэн-мастеру, ты поймешь.

----------

Пема Ванчук (01.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Духоподъемно написал!
> 
> А что за другая страна?


Ну, я перейду в личку, а то сторонники школы Кван меня убьют за святотатство  :Frown: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Дмитрий С, и еще знаешь? Было бы вежливо не показывать сомнений в словах моего учителя. Дзэн-мастер Ву Бонг из тех людей, которые очень прямо и точно могут ответить на вопрос. Иногда, как я по себе и по другим знаю, может пройти несколько лет, пока ты поймешь, что тебе дали прямой ответ на тот вопрос, который ты задал, и сам вопрос поймешь, что тебя тогда дернуло рот открыть...
> 
> Знаешь? Дзэн - это все же религия и учителей дзэн лучше не обсуждать с их учениками. Когда ты придешь к своему дзэн-мастеру, ты поймешь.
> 
> Извини


Согласен, и полностью принимаю на себя вину за это глупое высказывание. Это действительно так. Просто, глупость взыграла в очередной раз. Как-то уважаемый Юй Кан мне указал на это.

Просто, понимаешь, все меня просто "достали" этими просветленными! Меня все время заставляют обсуждать сны, и меня это раздражает. 

А твой мастер мне понравился. Ничего не хочу говорить против. Я ж говорю, глупость и невежество с моей стороны, серьезно...

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Дмитрий С, между прочим, учитель Ву Бонга чуть ли не в 70 лет делал поклоны по утрам, уже со старческим диабетом и с операциями на сердце. Его спрашивали, зачем он делает столько поклонов, а он говорил - как я могу не делать поклоны? Если я не буду делать формальную практику - никто не будет делать.

В общем, внимательней надо быть чтобы не перепутать дзэн и то что про это пишут в книжках.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Дмитрий С, между прочим, учитель Ву Бонга чуть ли не в 70 лет делал поклоны по утрам, уже со старческим диабетом и с операциями на сердце. Его спрашивали, зачем он делает столько поклонов, а он говорил - как я могу не делать поклоны? Если я не буду делать формальную практику - никто не будет делать.
> 
> В общем, внимательней надо быть чтобы не перепутать дзэн и то что про это пишут в книжках.


Поэтому, уважаемый Chong, я и говорю, что все мои глупые высказывания - относительны. Я как-то был под большим впечатлением от китайского мастера Сюй Юня (ты, как более образованный в буддизме человек, наверняка знаешь о нем больше, чем, я). Он прожил 120 лет интенсивной практики. Редкий человек. Он огромное значение уделял формальной практике. И я, не подумай, очень уважаю _любые_ виды формальной практики. Они прививают дисциплину мысли и тела, и вообще, в них есть именно _форма_, которая переходит в пустоту. Потому как, откуда взяться пустоте, если не было хорошей формы?  :Smilie: 

А то, что пишут в книжках, это - не так важно... Мой друг по форуму Good (который, к сожалению, редко появляется на форуме) где-то великолепно написал: "Буддизм - это, когда случайный прохожий дарит тебе улыбку". Это сказано простецки, но именно с этого начинается буддизм... А не с проникновения в суть вещей  :Frown: . Когда есть гармония между тобой и твоим окружением, когда ты не язвителен, но доброжелателен, когда враги становятся друзьями, а друзья становятся близкими друзьями, - вот с этого и начинается буддизм  :Smilie: . А дзен - это и есть буддизм...

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Потому как, откуда взяться пустоте, если не было хорошей формы?


Конфуцианца вопрос! - уважуха. Вопрос риторически правильный, а ответ понятен любому антропологу китайцев и прочим буддистам. Высокий учитель Кун цзы тоже учил правильному пониманию формы. Он учил ритуалу... Никто в наши дни этого не ценит, что на самом деле значит понимать ритуал...
Кун цзы знал все о форме и ритуале. Он, кажется, никому про это не говорил, но сам, зная ритуал, мог заниматься чем угодно, мог вобще уйти говорить со старцами, которые мимо пролетают на журавлях. Ты можешь заниматься чем угодно, если знаешь ритуал и участвуешь в нем.

Ну... в общем, откуда взяться пустоте, если не было хорошей формы - это надо к Кун цзы обратиться! Я бы - с радостью послушал, что он бы сказал!

Концепции!

----------

Дмитрий С (01.09.2012)

----------


## Greedy

В Махаяне есть общее правило, как поступать с негативными эмоциональными состояниями. Пересиживать их, в какой-то мере, глупо. Пересиживание не устраняет их причин. Поэтому они возникнут снова, и возможно с ещё большей интенсивностью.
Вместо этого следует принять на себя это эмоциональное страдание и искренним намерением расширить его, приняв на себя страдания всех существ (и в первую очередь тех, кто стал причиной этого страдания), в виде своего текущего состояния.

Такой подход решает очень много проблем, и в частности, игнорирование или непринятие того состояния ума, которое есть в данный момент. Мы смиряемся и соглашаемся пребывать в нём, причём так, чтобы оно полностью нас поглотило.
В Ваджраяне после этого это всеохватывающее состояние трансформируют в божество, чтобы осознать его чистые, благородные качества, которые божество олицетворяет.
После этого (либо можно сразу) применяется воззрение о пустоте, чтобы понять, что это состояние - не объективная реальность, а "форма", _творённая_ умом.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В Махаяне есть общее правило, как поступать с негативными эмоциональными состояниями. Пересиживать их, в какой-то мере, глупо. Пересиживание не устраняет их причин. Поэтому они возникнут снова, и возможно с ещё большей интенсивностью.
> Вместо этого следует принять на себя это эмоциональное страдание и искренним намерением расширить его, приняв на себя страдания всех существ (и в первую очередь тех, кто стал причиной этого страдания), в виде своего текущего состояния...


Нет такого "общего правила" в Махаяне, чтоб расширять вплоть до поглощения им... Уже хотя бы потому, что далеко не все обладают способностью контролировать состояние захваченности эмоциями, особенно -- негативными.
Тибетский это подход, насколько понимаю, если не сугубо Ваджраянский. В каком разделе ему и место.

Самый же общий подход к негативным эмоциям в Чань/Дзэн (да и в Тхераваде) для начинающих и продолжающих : ) -- контроль дыхания и успокоение его волнений.
Тем самым внимание переключается/отвлекается от эмоции и ум приводится в спокойное состояние. Что и требуется делать просто по жизни, чтоб не вскипеть и остановиться: контроль дыхания.
Это обычная, _повседневная_ практика.
Но без бдительности, помогающий отловить, дабы угомонить, всплеск негатива на самой начальной стадии, ничего не получится...

----------

Алексей Е (01.09.2012), Богдан Б (03.09.2012), Несси (01.09.2012), Сергей Ч (01.09.2012), Федор Ф (01.09.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Дмитрий С, и еще знаешь? Было бы вежливо не показывать сомнений в словах *моего* учителя. 
> Знаешь? Дзэн - это все же религия и учителей дзэн лучше не обсуждать с их учениками. Когда ты придешь *к своему* дзэн-мастеру, ты поймешь.


Когда мы говорим: "*мой* Учитель", "*моя* школа Дзэн", и, наконец, "*моё сатори*"- разве это не противоречит духу Дзэн?  :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

> Нет такого "общего правила" в Махаяне, чтоб расширять вплоть до поглощения им...


В том и дело, что этот подход Махаяны, а не Ваджраяны.
В целостном виде в Тибет его принёс Атиша.




> Уже хотя бы потому, что далеко не все обладают способностью контролировать состояние захваченности эмоциями, особенно -- негативными.


Так и не все способны практиковать Махаяну.



> Самый же общий подход к негативным эмоциям в Чань/Дзэн (да и в Тхераваде) для начинающих и продолжающих : ) -- контроль дыхания и успокоение его волнений.


Пройти подготовку успокоения себя необходимо. Но это не делает практику успокоения махаянской.
Махаянской она станет только тогда, когда мы захотим избавить других от этих страданий. Т.е. когда в успокоение дыханием станет подготовительным дыханием Тонглен.

Сидя в дзадзен успокаивают ум, но если при этом забывают, для чего сидят в дзадзен, то это уже будет не дзадзен. Не будет той открытости, непосредственности и мудрости, которую излучают мастера дзадзен.
В Махаяне очищают (успокаивают) взаимодействующий с другими ум, а не волнения ума как таковые.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В том и дело, что этот подход Махаяны, а не Ваджраяны.
> В целостном виде *в Тибет* его принёс Атиша.


Да, где (т.е., в тиб. буддизме) и практикуют этот подход, не являющийся, как и было сказано, общемахаянским.




> Так и не все способны практиковать Махаяну.


Разве я сказал, что все способны практиковать некую "общемахаяну", каковая, строго говоря, существует только в обзорных трудах/статьях буддологов, да и те, когда речь заходит о конкретных методах и подходах, вполне различают её разные ветви?




> Сидя в дзадзен успокаивают ум, но если при этом забывают, для чего сидят в дзадзен, то это уже будет не дзадзен. Не будет той открытости, непосредственности и мудрости, которую излучают мастера дзадзен.


*В дзадзэн надлежит именно что "потерять себя", успокоив ум, "волнуемый ветрами виджнян", а не "достигнуть" чего-то, кроме его полного успокоения.
См. диалог Бодхидхармы и Хуэйке, а также другие чань/дзэнские тексты...*




> В Махаяне очищают (успокаивают) взаимодействующий с другими ум, а не волнения ума как таковые.


Опять категорическая экстраполяция... Не пройдёт! : )
Ибо, согласно чань/дзэн (да и Тхераваде), пока не успокоишь _свой_ ум ("следуя обетам и преписаниям" и практикуя шаматху-випашьяну), ни о каком чистом взаимодействии с миром речи быть не может.

И, Гриди, мне надоело в очередной раз оспаривать Ваши несуразные экстраполяции.
Опять сдаюсь, Вы непобедимы! %)

----------

Федор Ф (01.09.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> В дзадзэн надлежит именно что "потерять себя", успокоив ум, "волнуемый ветрами виджнян", а не "достигнуть" чего-то, кроме его полного успокоения.


Есть два вида бездействия. По ним различается хинаяна и махаяна.
Есть бездействие, как успокоение ума, который распознаётся как взволнованный.
А есть бездействие, запредельное успокоению и волнению.

Когда ум успокаивается в состоянии без движения, которое противопоставлено состоянию волнения, - это практика хинаяны.
Когда ум "теряется", потому что превосходит состояние волнения (и успокоения), - это практика махаяны.
Об этом же говорится, что если в уме нет актуальной бодхичитты, то, какую бы практику не выполняли, это будет практика хинаяны. За всеобщим сходством практик разных традиций, в них есть одно, но существенное различие.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Есть два вида бездействия. По ним различается хинаяна и махаяна.
> Есть бездействие, как успокоение ума, который распознаётся как взволнованный.
> А есть бездействие, запредельное успокоению и волнению.
> 
> Когда ум успокаивается в состоянии без движения, которое противопоставлено состоянию волнения, - это практика хинаяны.
> Когда ум "теряется", потому что превосходит состояние волнения (и успокоения), - это практика махаяны.
> Об этом же говорится, что если в уме нет актуальной бодхичитты, то, какую бы практику не выполняли, это будет практика хинаяны. За всеобщим сходством практик разных традиций, в них есть одно, но существенное различие.


В тех лекциях, на которые я давал недавно ссылку, Далай Лама часто говорит о бодхичитте в связи с Алмазной Сутрой. Я, правда, слушал только отдельные кусочки (там много часов лекций по Алмазной Сутре). Надо бы найти время прослушать все от начала до конца. Также там есть его лекции по Сутре Сердца. Жалко, не знаю тибетского. Таких людей бы слушать в оригинале  :Frown: .

А уважаемый Chong_Kwan дал хорошую ссылку на лекцию монаха дзен по Алмазной сутре. Там все обрывается на 5-й части, где как раз начинают обсуждаться эти наши вопросы "контроля ума". Если кто-то найдет остальные части лекции, пожалуйста, вывесите здесь ссылочку.

----------


## Юй Кан

Вот ключевое суждение в Ваджраччхедике (корнями оно уходит и в Читтаматру [с которой начинался, согласно преданиям, Чань], и, наконец, в Тхераваду):

Если сознание существ схватывает представление, то тогда они и облекаются в “я”, “личность”, “существо”, в “вечную душу”. Если же схватывается представление “дхарма”, то именно тогда и облекаются они в “я”, “личность”, “существо” и в “вечную душу”. И по какой причине? Если схватывается представление “не-дхарма”, то тогда и облекаются они в “я”, “личность”, “существо” и в “вечную душу”. Именно по этой самой действительной причине Так Приходящий часто проповедовал тебе и другим бхикшу: “Знающие, что я проповедую Дхарму, подобную плоту, должны оставить восхваление дхарм, а тем более не-дхарм”.
[...]
Субхути, если люди будут говорить, что Так Приходящий проповедовал воззрение, согласно которому “я”, “личность”, “существо” и “вечная душа” существуют, то, как ты думаешь, Субхути, поняли ли те люди смысл того, что я проповедую?”

“О Превосходнейший в Мире, те люди не поняли смысл того, что проповедовал Так Приходящий.
А под т.н. _не-деянием_ (_у-вэй_) и в кит. буддизме, и в даосизме подразумевается деяние бессамостное, бескорыстное...
Т.о., ум становится "недеянным", освободившись от привязанности к любому "я", "моё" и т.п.

_Бодхичитта_ же (толкуемая, как принято, не буквально, а как "любовь и искреннее желание помогать всем существам в достижении Спасения") -- лишь благодатное средство (вроде шеста или весла при переправе на плоту), способствующее пересечению океана страданий. Средство -- оставляемое/отбрасываемое за ненадобностью при достижении "другого берега", как отбрасывается и сам "плот" Дхармы.
Отчего _в Чань/Дзэн_ и утверждается (на уровне смысла): "[после постижения Таковости] некого и нечего спасать"...

----------

Богдан Б (03.09.2012), Дмитрий С (01.09.2012), Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Несси

Обет Бодидармы помогать всем существам в достижении спасения в своей основе имеет не-дуализм, не-противопоставление "я - не я". Осознание этого единства и подразумевает спасение всех, а не "спасение меня".

----------


## Несси

> следует принять на себя это эмоциональное страдание и искренним намерением расширить его, приняв на себя страдания всех существ (и в первую очередь тех, кто стал причиной этого страдания), в виде своего текущего состояния.


А это разве не Христианский путь? Миссия Иисуса - принять на себя страдания всех существ.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А это разве не Христианский путь? Миссия Иисуса - принять на себя страдания всех существ.


Сейчас опять скажу ересь  :Frown: . Мне кажется, некоторые христиане лучше понимают Путь, чем некоторые буддисты. А некоторые буддисты лучше понимают пусть Иисуса, чам некоторые христиане  :Smilie: .

Есть в христианстве такая секта - исихасты (основоположник - Григорий Палама). По-моему, очень близкая к дзен секта  :Smilie: .

Принять на себя страдания всех живых существ - это очень сильно! Не все христиане на это способны. И даже не все буддисты  :Frown: .

А Алмазная Сутра понимает этот вопрос так глубоко, как никто еще из христиан и буддистов не понимал...

----------

Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Обет Бодидармы помогать всем существам в достижении спасения в своей основе имеет не-дуализм, не-противопоставление "я - не я". Осознание этого единства и подразумевает спасение всех, а не "спасение меня".


Такое умозрительное/теоретическое толковании обета вполне валидно, но, увлекшись ещё недостигнутой недвойственностью (под которой, если строго, понимается устранение разделения "воспринимающий-воспринимаемое", т.е., -- то самое состояни Таковости), надо бы -- как мне очень серьёзно кажется : ) -- знать и помнить сказанное Буддой Гаутамой (цит. из Дхаммапады):

*ХII. Глава о своем Я*

157. Знающий, что свое я – приятно, пусть бдительно охраняет себя.
 Мудрец должен бодрствовать в течение одной из трех страж.

158. Пусть он сначала себя приведет в надлежащее состояние.
 Потом можно поучать и другого. Мудрый не собьется с пути.

 159. Как он поучает другого, так пусть поступает и сам.
 Полностью смирив себя, он может смирить и других. Поистине, смирение самого себя – трудно.

 160. Ведь свое я – господин себе. Кто же еще может быть господином?
 Полный смирением своего я человек находит господина, которого трудно найти.

 161. Самим сделано зло, саморожденное, самовозникшее.
 Оно побеждает глупца, как алмаз – драгоценный камень.

 162. Тот, у кого совсем дурной нрав, поступает с собой так, как мог бы пожелать ему враг.
 Он напоминает малуву,178 обвивающую дерево сал.

 163. Плохие и вредные для себя дела – делать легко.
 То же, что хорошо и полезно, – делать в высшей степени трудно.

 164. Глупец, который из-за порочного взгляда 	
 презирает учение архатов, благородных, живущих согласно дхамме,
 приносит плоды, как каттхака,181 лишь уничтожая себя.

 165. *Ибо сам человек совершает зло, и сам оскверняет себя.
 Не совершает зла он тоже сам, и сам очищает себя.
 Чистота и скверна связаны с самим собой. Одному другого не очистить.*

 166. Пусть он не пренебрегает своим собственным благом,182 как бы ни было велико благо другого.
 Познав свое благо, пусть он будет привержен высшему благу.
И наставление/разъяснение одного из мастеров прошлого (Шэньсю):

Устранение всего неблагого называется отсечением. Следованием трём собраниям чистых предписаний приумножается всё благое, что и называется взращиванием. Если отсекаешь неблагое и взращиваешь благое, то успешно, на благо себе и другим, свершаешь неисчислимое множество практик, помогая тем самым всем чувствующим существам, что и называется освобождением. Отсюда следует, что соблюдение обетов не отделено от ума. Если сам ум чист и спокоен, то и все буддо-земли полностью чисты и спокойны. Потому в сутре сказано: „*Когда ум загрязнён, то и все чувствующие существа грязны. Когда ум чист, то и все чувствующие существа чисты. Желающему достигнуть буддо-земель надлежит очистить свой ум. Очищением своего ума достигается чистота буддо-земель. Следованием трём собраниям чистых предписаний сами собой свершаются [все практики]”*.
Т.е., как ни крути, а зачищать-то надобно собственный ум...

----------

Pyro (02.09.2012), Сергей Ч (01.09.2012), Федор Ф (02.09.2012)

----------


## Несси

> как ни крути, а зачищать-то надобно собственный ум...


Да.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да.


При этом не считая его "собственным"  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> При этом не считая его "собственным"


А чьим же? : ))

----------

Нико (01.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Есть в христианстве такая секта - исихасты (основоположник - Григорий Палама). По-моему, очень близкая к дзен секта


Да фиолетово.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А чьим же? : ))


Не знаю!  :Frown:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Когда мы говорим: "*мой* Учитель", "*моя* школа Дзэн", и, наконец, "*моё сатори*"- разве это не противоречит духу Дзэн?


Как-то на разумное суждение уважаемого Ho Shima по поводу того, что дзен не бывает без учителя, я в шутку сказал, что дзен бывает и без учителя, и без ученика. Но в каждой шутке есть доля шутки, поэтому я надеялся, что кто-то завершит "триаду" и "разрешит" сформировавшийся аккорд. Этого не произошло, но то, что Вы сказали сейчас, близко к завершению триады...

----------


## Dron

> Как-то на разумное суждение уважаемого Ho Shima по поводу того, что дзен не бывает без учителя, я в шутку сказал, что дзен бывает и без учителя, и без ученика. Но в каждой шутке есть доля шутки, поэтому я надеялся, что кто-то завершит "триаду" и "разрешит" сформировавшийся аккорд. Этого не произошло, но то, что Вы сказали сейчас, близко к завершению триады...


Триаду со стороны никто никогда не завершает.  Ее надлежит завершить вам, Дмитрий.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Триаду со стороны никто никогда не завершает.  Ее надлежит завершить вам, Дмитрий.


Дык откуда ж я знаю, как ее завершить ?! Я знал свою одну треть, дорогой Дрон! А сейчас даже не уверен, что я и ее знал  :Frown: .

----------


## Нико

> Как-то на разумное суждение уважаемого Ho Shima по поводу того, что дзен не бывает без учителя, я в шутку сказал, что дзен бывает и без учителя, и без ученика. Но в каждой шутке есть доля шутки, поэтому я надеялся, что кто-то завершит "триаду" и "разрешит" сформировавшийся аккорд. Этого не произошло, но то, что Вы сказали сейчас, близко к завершению триады...


Видимо, заключительный аккорд --это отсутствие самого дзен.

----------

Chong_Kwan (02.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Видимо, заключительный аккорд --это отсутствие самого дзен.


Это - в десятку, дорогая Нико! Я в восторге! Вы, слава богу, возродили во мне уверенность в моей одной трети, и в одной трети Ho Shima!  :Smilie: 

Как-то даже в животе потеплело и есть захотелось  :Smilie: .

----------


## Нико

> Это - в десятку, дорогая Нико! Я в восторге! Вы, слава богу, возродили во мне уверенность в моей одной трети, и в одной трети Ho Shima! 
> 
> Как-то даже в животе потеплело и есть захотелось .


Вы даже не представляете, как я польщена.....

----------


## Dron

> Дык откуда ж я знаю, как ее завершить ?! Я знал свою одну треть, дорогой Дрон! А сейчас даже не уверен, что я и ее знал .


Завершите ее так- "видал я в гробу ваши доморощенные, непонятно откуда взявшиеся "коаны", пойду домой, есть шпинат.

----------


## Нико

> Завершите ее так- "видал я в гробу ваши доморощенные, непонятно откуда взявшиеся "коаны", пойду домой, есть шпинат.


Вот, пришёл злой Дрон и всех разогнал. С вечерними эйфориями и аппетитом на ночь. ))))

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Завершите ее так- "видал я в гробу ваши доморощенные, непонятно откуда взявшиеся "коаны", пойду домой, есть шпинат.


Дык ниоткуда они не взялись. Родились и умерли... Не будем мрачно, из гроба смотреть на жизнь, уважаемый Дрон  :Smilie: .

----------

Нико (02.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вот, пришёл злой Дрон и всех разогнал. С вечерними эйфориями и аппетитом на ночь. ))))


А мне кажется, Дрон - добрый. Злые едят не шпинат, а мясо, жареное на открытом пламени  :Smilie: .

----------


## Нико

> А мне кажется, Дрон - добрый. Злые едят не шпинат, а мясо, жареное на открытом пламени .


Вы не забудьте, что шпинату откушать на ночь было посоветовано Вам.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вы не забудьте, что шпинату откушать на ночь было посоветовано Вам.


Нет, точно не мне. Я вообще его не ем за неимением  :Frown: . Но в чем Дрон прав, дык это в том, что гораздо лучше есть шпинат, чем непереваренные коаны  :Smilie: .

----------


## Нико

> гораздо лучше есть шпинат, чем непереваренные коаны


Это коан. Поздравляю.

----------

Дмитрий С (02.09.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Как-то на разумное суждение уважаемого Ho Shima по поводу того, что дзен не бывает без учителя, я в шутку сказал, что дзен бывает и без учителя, и без ученика. .


Дзэн бывает и без Учителя, если верить "Сутре Помоста Шестого Патриарха".

----------


## Greedy

> Вот ключевое суждение в Ваджраччхедике (корнями оно уходит и в Читтаматру [с которой начинался, согласно преданиям, Чань], и, наконец, в Тхераваду):
> 
> Если сознание существ схватывает представление, то тогда они и облекаются в “я”, “личность”, “существо”, в “вечную душу”. Если же схватывается представление “дхарма”, то именно тогда и облекаются они в “я”, “личность”, “существо” и в “вечную душу”. И по какой причине? Если схватывается представление “не-дхарма”, то тогда и облекаются они в “я”, “личность”, “существо” и в “вечную душу”. Именно по этой самой действительной причине Так Приходящий часто проповедовал тебе и другим бхикшу: “Знающие, что я проповедую Дхарму, подобную плоту, должны оставить восхваление дхарм, а тем более не-дхарм”.
> [...]
> Субхути, если люди будут говорить, что Так Приходящий проповедовал воззрение, согласно которому “я”, “личность”, “существо” и “вечная душа” существуют, то, как ты думаешь, Субхути, поняли ли те люди смысл того, что я проповедую?”
> 
> “О Превосходнейший в Мире, те люди не поняли смысл того, что проповедовал Так Приходящий....
> _Бодхичитта_ же (толкуемая, как принято, не буквально, а как "любовь и искреннее желание помогать всем существам в достижении Спасения") -- лишь благодатное средство (вроде шеста или весла при переправе на плоту), способствующее пересечению океана страданий. Средство -- оставляемое/отбрасываемое за ненадобностью при достижении "другого берега", как отбрасывается и сам "плот" Дхармы.
> Отчего _в Чань/Дзэн_ и утверждается (на уровне смысла): "[после постижения Таковости] некого и нечего спасать"...


Если обратится к самой "Алмазной сутре", то в ней сказано о овладевании сознанием таким образом:



> Все бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы должны так овладевать своим сознанием: *сколько бы ни было существ*, должны они думать, рождающихся из яиц, рождающихся из утробы, рождающихся из сырости или вследствие превращений, имеющих цвето[форму] или не имеющих её, мыслящих или не мыслящих или не-мыслящих и не не-мыслящих, *всех их должен я привести в нирвану без остатка и уничтожить их*, даже если речь идёт о несчётном, неизмеримом и бесконечном числе живых существ. *Однако в действительности ни одно существо не может быть уничтожено.*


Здесь совмещено указание как на бодхичитту, так и на пустоту. При этом расставлены акценты таким образом, что обладевать сознанием надо именно через бодхичитту, убирая в ней цепляние за самость существ.

Именно в таком сочетании, так как если из ума просто убрать цепляние за самость вещей, то этот путь не ведёт к состоянию Будды.
Об этом же говорят учителя, когда указывают на то, что любая махаянская практика должна начинаться с порождения бодхичитты, сопровождаться бодхичиттой и заканчиваться посвящением заслуг всем живым существам. Без этого практика будет хинаянской.

----------


## Нико

> Дзэн бывает и без Учителя, если верить "Сутре Помоста Шестого Патриарха".


Да, тихо сам с собою.... я веду беседы.

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Дзэн бывает и без Учителя, если верить "Сутре Помоста Шестого Патриарха".


Если верить "Сутре Помоста Шестого Патриарха", то Хуйнэн называл себя учеником пятого патриарха


> «Я, Хуэйминь, хотя и учился в горах Хуанмэй [у Пятого патриарха], в действительности так и не узрел собственный истинный лик. Сегодня после мудрых наставлений я стал подобен страдающему от жажды человеку — лишь он может воистину знать, что такое холодная и горячая вода. Прошу Вас, Брат, станьте моим наставником».
> 
> Я ответил: «Если это так, то и я и Вы являемся учениками одного наставника из Хуанмэй, берегите себя». Хуэйминь вновь спросил: «Куда теперь отправиться Хуэйминю?» Я, Хуэйнэн, сказал: «Дойдешь до Хуай[цзи] — пережди, а как дойдешь до [Сы]хуэй — укройся там». При этих словах [Хуэй]минь поклонился.
> (перевод Маслова)

----------

Нико (02.09.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Если верить "Сутре Помоста Шестого Патриарха", то Хуйнэн называл себя учеником пятого патриарха


В том же переводе А. А. Маслова сказано:



> "*Абсолютно неправильно думать, что без помощи доброго и знающего наставника нет надежды достичь освобождения.* Почему это так? Поскольку в нашем сердце уже существует знание о само-пробуждении, но если же мы придерживаемся ложных взглядов и заблуждений, нас занимают лишь иллюзорные мысли, то нам даже не поможет помощь доброго и знающего наставника, оказанная наставлениями извне. Но если же мы пробудим в себе правильные, истинные взгляды на праджню, то тотчас все, что находится между нами, будет уничтожено, сгинут иллюзорные мысли, поскольку мы познали изначальную природу и, пробудившись, достигли земли Будды."

----------

Дмитрий С (02.09.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Greedy, лучше, наверное, читать более позднюю редакцию перевода Алмазной сутры:


> Будда сказал Субхути: 'Все бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы должны так овладевать своим сознанием: сколько бы ни было существ, должны думать они, рождающихся из яиц, рождающихся из утробы, рождающихся из сырости или рождающихся вследствие магических превращений, имеющих физический облик или не имеющих его, мыслящих и не мыслящих или не мыслящих и не не мыслящих, всех их должен я привести в безостаточную нирвану и уничтожить их страдания, даже если речь идет о несчетном, неизмеримом и бесконечном числе живых существ. Однако в действительности ни одно живое существо не может обрести нирвану уничтожения страданий.

----------

Пема Ванчук (02.09.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Глеб Шутов, тогда возникает вопрос: что такое дзэн?  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Ванчук (02.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

А вообще, если честно, когда Его Святейшество несколько раз давал комментарии на "Алмазную сутру", все имеющиеся у меня в наличии русские переводы не совпадали.

----------

Дмитрий С (02.09.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Далай Лама ведь по тибетскому тексту давал коммертарии. А у нас, вроде бы, только перевод с перевода на китайский, который делал Кумараджива. Вот беда. Наверное, еще и поэтому учитель нужен, имеющий передачу в своей линии, в книжке-то что хочешь можно написать.

----------

Дмитрий С (02.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А вообще, если честно, когда Его Святейшество несколько раз давал комментарии на "Алмазную сутру", все имеющиеся у меня в наличии русские переводы не совпадали.


Мне кажется, иногда разные переводы и комментарии разных традиций не затемняют дело, а проясняют. Полезно не зацикливаться на какой-то одной жесткой интерепретации.

А иногда и затемняют суть...  :Frown:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мне кажется, иногда разные переводы и комментарии разных традиций не затемняют дело, а проясняют. Полезно не зацикливаться на какой-то одной жесткой интерепретации.
> 
> А иногда и затемняют суть...


Ироническая свёртка этого высказывания: "Иногда фсяко бывает, как и наобормот..." : )

----------

Дмитрий С (02.09.2012), Нико (02.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ироническая свёртка этого высказывания: "Иногда фсяко бывает, как и наобормот..." : )


Ага, ежели эти оба утверждения рассмотреть одновременно. Математически это будет A или не-А = тождественно истинное высказывание. То бишь, не прогадаешь  :Wink: .

А ежели рассматривать последовательно, то будет так (от высказываний к предикатам): A(t1) или не А(t2). Энто уже не тождественно истинное высказывание, а нечто другое, бог его знает какое  :Frown: . Когда сначала вспоминается что-то одно, а потом что-то другое.

Ну, а о живых существах, которые не живые существа (согласно этой путаной Алмазной Сутре), которых то надо спасать, то не надо, я вообще молчу! Тут третий случай, с которым мы и разбираемся  :Smilie: .

----------


## Юй Кан

Да, вариант "вообще молчу!" -- самый правильный.
Но можно (как и рекомендуется в случаях, когда сказать чего-то премудрое хочется и даже как бы ВКРАЙ НАДО, ан по сути -- нечего) изрекать софсем кратко: "Всяко бывает..." : )
Остальное см. в цитатах поста #279.

----------

Нико (02.09.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Greedy, лучше, наверное, читать более позднюю редакцию перевода Алмазной сутры:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Все бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы должны так *овладевать своим сознанием*: *сколько бы ни было существ*, должны думать они, рождающихся из яиц, рождающихся из утробы, рождающихся из сырости или рождающихся вследствие магических превращений, имеющих физический облик или не имеющих его, мыслящих и не мыслящих или не мыслящих и не не мыслящих, *всех их должен я привести в безостаточную нирвану и уничтожить их страдания*, даже если речь идет о несчетном, неизмеримом и бесконечном числе живых существ. *Однако в действительности ни одно живое существо не может обрести нирвану уничтожения страданий.*


Данный перевод нисколько не меняет описанную мной ранее диспозицию союза бодхичитты и пустоты.

Будда же не говорит Субхити: "Должно овладевать своим сознанием так: ни одно существо не может обрести нирвану уничтожения страданий".
Будда говорит: "Должно овладевать своим сознанием так: всех без исключения существ должен я привести в нирвану уничтожения страданий". И после объясняет пустоту этого процесса. Пуст результат, пусты существа, пусто страдание и т.д.

Тибетские учителя (скорее всего, что и дзенские) в своих наставлениях постоянно акцентируют на то, что постижение пустоты без порождённой бодхичитты (актуальном намерении привести всех без исключения существ к состоянию Будды) бесплодно.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Глеб Шутов, тогда возникает вопрос: что такое дзэн?


Это такое слово из четырех букв, разве Вы не знаете? :Smilie: 
Но это слово иногда используют для именования Буддадхармы, как сказано в "Бэндова":



> "...ты называешь "школой Дзэн" эту непревзойдённую великую Дхарму сокровищницы ока истинной Дхармы, великое дело Татхагат. Ты должен знать, что этот титул "школы Дзэн" был рождён в Китае, и о нём никогда не слышали в Индии. В начале, когда великий мастер Бодхидхарма сидел лицом к стене 9 лет в храме Сёриндзи на горе Су, то и монахи, и миряне ещё не были знакомы с истинной Дхармой Будды и называли его брахманом, практикующим дзадзэн в качестве сути(35). После этого все патриархи каждого поколения всегда просто практиковали дзадзэн. Видя это, глупые светские люди, которые не понимали реальности, в связи с отсутствием понимания назвали это "школой Дзадзэн". В наши дни они пренебрегают словом дза (сидение) и просто называют это "школой Дзэн".

----------

Chong_Kwan (02.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да, вариант "вообще молчу!" -- самый правильный.
> Но можно (как и рекомендуется в случаях, когда сказать чего-то премудрое хочется и даже как бы ВКРАЙ НАДО, ан по сути -- нечего) изрекать софсем кратко: "Всяко бывает..." : )
> Остальное см. в цитатах поста #279.


Не любите Вы меня, уважаемый Юй Кан, и правильно делаете! За что меня любить? И есть ли я вообще? 

А я вот Вам лично симпатизирую. Вы точны в формулировках, и это хорошо. Я, например, только это в Вас и вижу, эту точность и профессиональность. А также столь уважаемое мной отсутствие "лирики" в понимании буддизма. 

А то, что Вы во мне видите, так это - даже как-то лестно для меня  :Smilie: . Конечно, мне нечего сказать! Лишь еще раз могу подчеркнуть мое уважение к Вам  :Smilie: . И, пожалуйста, не ищите двойного смысла в моих словах!

Мой любимый мастер дзен кот Леопольд сказал потрясающе дзенские слова: "Ребята, давайте жить дружно!"

----------


## Юй Кан

Уважаемый Дмитрий, зачем столько эмоций? Вы же не девушка... %)
И с чего опять решили, будто аз, пытаясь помочь Вам осознать, что многословие и затейливые игры ума -- вороги сосредоточенности, недоброжелателен к Вам?
А дзэн -- вообще достаточно жёсткая и суровая штука... В нём мягко не стелят.
Потому, как говорится, чуть перефразируя: "Назвался груздём -- терпи сковородку!". И: "В кипящем котле нет холодного... пива". : )

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Глеб Шутов, тогда возникает вопрос: что такое дзэн?


Объявляется конкурс на наилучшее и кратчайшее определение дзен!

В качестве победителей прошлых номинаций предлагаю победивший в конкурсе (лет эдак 40 назад) вариант определения, что такое физика.

"Физика - это то, чем занимаются физики поздно вечером". 

Это потрясающее своей глубиной определение выиграло первый приз. 

Дык неужели дзенцы, которые до самой глубины осознали Алмазную Сутру, не могут определить дзен так же точно, как физики физику???  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Е (03.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Уважаемый Дмитрий, зачем столько эмоций? Вы же не девушка... %)
> И с чего опять решили, будто аз, пытаясь помочь Вам осознать, что многословие и затейливые игры ума -- вороги сосредоточенности, недоброжелателен к Вам?
> А дзэн -- вообще достаточно жёсткая и суровая штука... В нём мягко не стелят.
> Потому, как говорится, чуть перефразируя: "Назвался груздём -- терпи сковородку!". И -- "в кипящем котле нет... холодного пива".


Прекрасно сказано, уважаемый Юй Кан! Только опять хотел сказать "мы" или "сработаемся" (потому что наши беседы - это вовсе не отдых, а именно работа над собой), но вспомнил Вашу суровость и решил высказаться более академически. 

Дзен, по-моему, очень мягкая штука, мягче пуха  :Smilie: . И та идея, которую я все время явно или не явно отстаиваю здесь, это то, что дзен (и вообще буддизм) начинается не с крутых экзистенциальных  виражей , а с обычной улыбки ближнему своему  :Smilie: 

Может, это - несовершенный взгляд на буддизм. Может, надо на ближнего своего излить потоки желчи, чтобы он, гад, наконец осознал Природу Будды! Но я, при всей моей мягкости, буду жестко отстаивать первую точку зрения  :Smilie: .

По поводу недоброжелательности, я думаю, она была в какое-то время где-то в воздухе, но, по-моему, она была так давно, что я даже не могу ничего вспомнить по этому поводу  :Smilie: . 

По поводу того, чтобы помочь друг другу что-то осознать, то, думаю, самый момент "отпустить" нам с Вами эти "потуги" что-то друг другу внушить  :Smilie: .

Будда часто употреблял слово "отпустить". Давайте же отпустим друг друга! Думаю, остальным не интересны нюансы наших взаимоотношений. С другой стороны, я искренне сожалею, что получилось как-то не "камильфо". Ибо я вижу, что Вы - человек умный и порядочный. Поэтому я лично протягиваю Вам руку (блин, потянуло средневековьем  :Frown: ). Если я чем-либо Вас задел, прошу прощения. Вы меня не обидели ничем, поэтому от Вас я ничего не требую.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Объявляется конкурс на наилучшее и кратчайшее определение дзен!
> 
> В качестве победителей прошлых номинаций предлагаю победивший в конкурсе (лет эдак 40 назад) вариант определения, что такое физика.
> 
> "Физика - это то, чем занимаются физики поздно вечером". 
> 
> Это потрясающее своей глубиной определение выиграло первый приз. 
> 
> Дык неужели дзенцы, которые до самой глубины осознали Алмазную Сутру, не могут определить дзен так же точно, как физики физику???


Вдруг только что подумал, что действительно классно было бы услышать определения участников этой части форума, что такое есть дзен... Не вычитанные откуда-то, а свои собственные... Ну, в духе Алмазной Сутры  :Smilie: . В духе полного отбрасывания обусловленности  :Smilie: .

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Вдруг только что подумал, что действительно классно было бы услышать определения участников этой части форума, что такое есть дзен... Не вычитанные откуда-то, а свои собственные... Ну, в духе Алмазной Сутры . В духе полного отбрасывания обусловленности .


Дмитрий, чем я могу тебе помочь?

Только заранее прошу, не говорить, что я мог бы для этого полностью отбросить оусловленность и появиться перед тобой с сонмом бодхисаттв, чтобы поднять перед тобой цветок. Хорошо? А вобще-то лучше не искать и не проверять дзэн у других. Лучше найти учителя и практиковать - через некоторое время отпадет нужда спрашивать о дзэн.

----------

Пема Ванчук (03.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Дмитрий, чем я могу тебе помочь?
> 
> Только заранее прошу, не говорить, что я мог бы для этого полностью отбросить оусловленность и появиться перед тобой с сонмом бодхисаттв, чтобы поднять перед тобой цветок. Хорошо? А вобще-то лучше не искать и не проверять дзэн у других. Лучше найти учителя и практиковать - через некоторое время отпадет нужда спрашивать о дзэн.


Ничем. Был вопрос: "Что такое дзен?" Ты ж его и задал. Предлагаю ответить  :Smilie:  Или не отвечать...

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Поздно. Я уже тебе ответил.  :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (03.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Поздно. Я уже тебе ответил.


А что, ты можешь появиться с сонмом бодхисаттв?  :Smilie:  Это было бы классно! Как-то позитивно  :Smilie:

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Если необусловленно, то я перед каждым читающим книжки про дзэн периодически в сердце своем появляюсь и показываю им цветок. Но они ничего не понимают. А когда я им на форуме говорю, что надо делать формальную практику, а говорить о дзэн без толку, эти же неразумные заявляют, что им лучше знать. Тоже ничего не понимают в итоге, но почему-то обижаются и считают, что дзэн - это как раз не делать практику, которую, тем не менее делали и Будда, и патриархи, и все учителя, чтобы учителя при этом не говорили в нужное время и в нужной ситуации _своим_ ученикам.

Как бы позитивно не старался - толку нет и нет счаться в этом мире!

----------

Won Soeng (03.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Если необусловленно, то я перед каждым читающим книжки про дзэн периодически в сердце своем появляюсь и показываю им цветок. Но они ничего не понимают. А когда я им на форуме говорю, что надо делать формальную практику, а говорить о дзэн без толку, эти же неразумные заявляют, что им лучше знать. Тоже ничего не понимают в итоге, но почему-то обижаются и считают, что дзэн - это как раз не делать практику, которую, тем не менее делали и Будда, и патриархи, и все учителя, чтобы учителя при этом не говорили в нужное время и в нужной ситуации _своим_ ученикам.
> 
> Как бы позитивно не старался - толку нет и нет счаться в этом мире!


Жаль, что я не читаю книжки про дзен  :Smilie: . Может, в них и есть какая-то сермяжная правда?

Но спасибо за ответ. 

Утром, думаю, кто-нибудь в рамках формальной практики улыбнется, и от улыбки станет всем теплей  :Smilie: . 

А там видно будет, в какую сторону дальше двигаться  :Wink: .

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Дмитрий, спасибо за твои добрые слова!

----------

Дмитрий С (03.09.2012), Федор Ф (03.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Дзен - значит смотреть прямо в ум, ни на что не отвлекаясь.

----------

Дмитрий С (03.09.2012), Пема Ванчук (03.09.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вдруг только что подумал, что действительно классно было бы услышать определения участников этой части форума, что такое есть дзен... Не вычитанные откуда-то, а свои собственные... Ну, в духе Алмазной Сутры . В духе полного отбрасывания обусловленности .


Не свое собственное, но и не классический дзэн. Можно? На мой взгляд передает дзэнское мирочувствование. 

Эта фраза из драмы Владимира Казакова (театр парадокса). Она является финальной в пьесе и принадлежит одному из героев. Итак:

*"Что здесь происходит? Ничего?"*

 Я всегда ее мысленно повторяю среди мирской суеты и волнений. :Smilie:  По-моему чистый дзэн.

----------

AndyZ (03.09.2012), Богдан Б (04.09.2012), Дмитрий С (03.09.2012), Юй Кан (03.09.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> Что такое дзен?


Есть очень хорошее определение у Догена:




> To study the Way is to study the self. To study the self is to forget the self. To forget the self is to be enlightened by all things of the universe. To be enlightened by all things of the universe is to cast off the body and mind of the self as well as those of others. Even the traces of enlightenment are wiped out, and life with traceless enlightenment goes on forever and ever.


Русский вариант:




> Постигать Путь — значит постигать самого себя. Постигать самого себя — значит забывать самого себя. Забыть самого себя — значит стать единым целым со всем сущим. Стать единым целым со всем сущим — значит, ощутив тело-и-сознание как «своим собственным» [бытием], так и [бытием всего] «другого», отрешиться [от противопоставления «себя» и «другого»]. [Тогда] бесследно канет [даже] просветление [как нечто, противопоставленное нашему нынешнему состоянию сознания], но вместе с тем придется весь век бежать от просветления, канувшего без следа.

----------

Богдан Б (04.09.2012), Дмитрий С (03.09.2012), Пема Ванчук (03.09.2012), Юй Кан (03.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Есть очень хорошее определение у Догена:


Да! Доген очень сильно сказал. Отсек обусловленность просветлением напрочь  :Smilie: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Не свое собственное, но и не классический дзэн. Можно? На мой взгляд передает дзэнское мирочувствование. 
> 
> Эта фраза из драмы Владимира Казакова (театр парадокса). Она является финальной в пьесе и принадлежит одному из героев. Итак:
> 
> *"Что здесь происходит? Ничего?"*
> 
>  Я всегда ее мысленно повторяю среди мирской суеты и волнений. По-моему чистый дзэн.


Эт точно! Чистейший. Сергей Чернявский недавно цитировал Шестого патриарха по поводу того, что движется не ветер, а собственный ум  :Smilie: .

----------

Федор Ф (03.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Дзен - значит смотреть прямо в ум, ни на что не отвлекаясь.


Точно и глубоко! Чувствуется основательность BTR  :Smilie: .

----------


## Юй Кан

Дерзну уточнить перевод, а то, к примеру, "придется весь век бежать от просветления, канувшего без следа" мну как-то... %)

To study the Way is to study the self. To study the self is to forget the self. To forget the self is to be enlightened by all things of the universe. To be enlightened by all things of the universe is to cast off the body and mind of the self as well as those of others. Even the traces of enlightenment are wiped out, and life with traceless enlightenment goes on forever and ever.

Постигать Путь означает постигать себя. Постигать себя означает забывать себя. Забыть себя означает быть просветлённым всем, сущим в мире. Быть просветлённым всем, сущим в мире, означает отбросить свои тело и ум, равно — тела и умы других. Стёрты даже следы просветления, и жизнь с просветленьем бесследным продолжается нескончаемо.

----------

AndyZ (03.09.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> Дерзну уточнить перевод....)


Перевод был не мой, Ваш вариант лучше. Хотя и английских вариантов тоже много. Как я уже когда-то писал, Догена переводить очень трудно т.к. язык его сложный изначально. Как говорит один современный мастер, Доген это как Джон Колтрейн в джазе - сплошная импровизация.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Перевод был не мой, Ваш вариант лучше. Хотя и английских вариантов тоже много. Как я уже когда-то писал, Догена переводить очень трудно т.к. язык его сложный изначально. Как говорит один современный мастер, Доген это как Джон Колтрейн в джазе - сплошная импровизация.


Знаю, чей перевод: сразу и нашёл. Но всё одно -- ничего личного ни к кому: речь только о переводе.
А кого из мастеров/патриархов Чань/Дзэн переводить легко? Сам таких не знаю...

Дерзнул же, ибо очень сомневаюсь, будто Доген стал бы говорить о "пожизненно-нескончаемом бегстве от просветления".
А вот здесь, если кому не лень уточнять, -- ещё один вариант перевода на русский, хотя и черновой...

----------

AndyZ (03.09.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> *"Что здесь происходит? Ничего?"*


Аллюзия: вспомнил пьесу Сэм. Беккета "В ожидания Годо". Знакома?

----------

Федор Ф (04.09.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Аллюзия: вспомнил пьесу Сэм. Беккета "В ожидания Годо". Знакома?


Конечно, Юра :Smilie:  Спасибо. Беккет - это же классика парадокса (или абсурда). Если можно так выразиться :Big Grin:  
Кстати, это направление возникло как раз из дзэна. В его основе лежит принцип коана. 
Например, та же фраза, которую я процитировал, произнесенная в разгар действия и обращенная к персонажам пьесы, актерам, зрителям и миру в целом - реально выносит мозги :Smilie:

----------

Юй Кан (04.09.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Аллюзия: вспомнил пьесу Сэм. Беккета "В ожидания Годо". Знакома?


А Камю "Миф о Сизифе" (философия абсурда), помнишь? Так что не Востоком единым...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Конечно, Юра Спасибо. Беккет - это же классика парадокса (или абсурда). Если можно так выразиться 
> Кстати, это направление возникло как раз из дзэна. В его основе лежит принцип коана. 
> Например, та же фраза, которую я процитировал, произнесенная в разгар действия и обращенная к персонажам пьесы, актерам, зрителям и миру в целом - реально выносит мозги


Антипьесы : ) Беккета -- именно классика и именно театра абсурда, как давно и выражаются. : )
Только, если строго, дзэн как таковой тут ни при чём. Вряд ли Беккет или Ионеско (как и наш Хармс) вообще слышали хотя бы слово "дзэн".
Но тексты театра абсурда местами очень перекликаются с дзэн, если бы ещё убрать из них безысходную тоску, которой нет и быть не может ни в коанах, ни в мондо, ни в чань/дзэнских текстах...

----------

AndyZ (04.09.2012), Федор Ф (04.09.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А Камю "Миф о Сизифе" (философия абсурда), помнишь? Так что не Востоком единым...


Не, Камю -- это вообще тоска тоскливая! %)
И если "не Востоком единым", то тогда -- Сэллинджер, Сэллинджер и ещё раз -- Сэллинджер! : )

----------

Sikorsky (05.09.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

Перекликаются, да. Это я и имел в виду. Конечно, не повторяют дзэн и не приводят к просветлению :Smilie: . Но из обыденного сознания вышибают, однако.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Не, Камю -- это вообще тоска тоскливая! %)
> И если "не Востоком единым", то тогда -- Сэллинджер, Сэллинджер и ещё раз -- Сэллинджер! : )


Ладно. Надо перечитать. Сэллинджера в юности только читал, когда совсем глупым был.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Перекликаются, да. Это я и имел в виду. Конечно, не повторяют дзэн и не приводят к просветлению. Но из обыденного сознания вышибают, однако.


Ну, это от сознания зависит... Сам когда-то от них чуть не с ума сходил, от восторга, но быстро "наелся" и... выздоровел. : )

----------

Федор Ф (04.09.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Не, Камю -- это вообще тоска тоскливая! %)


Ну так... экзистенциализм веселым не бывает. Но первую истину они постигли, похоже.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ну, это от сознания зависит... Сам когда-то от них чуть не с ума сходил, от восторга, но быстро "наелся" и... выздоровел. : )


Я тоже, вообще-то, наелся. Просто вспомнилось к случаю. С теплотой и улыбкой вспомнил, как вспоминают юность :Smilie:

----------

Юй Кан (04.09.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну так... экзистенциализм веселым не бывает. Но первую истину они постигли, похоже.


Ну вот, опять... Норман Мейлер, к примеру, бывал : ) очень даже если не весёлым, то уверенным в себе и не склонным к хандре.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ну вот, опять... Норман Мейлер, к примеру, бывал : ) очень даже если не весёлым, то уверенным в себе и не склонным к хандре.


А вот Мейлера не читал. Возьму на заметку. Посмотрим, что ж там за экзистенциалист такой, не склонный к хандре.
Не, я люблю экзистенциалистов. Это прорыв. Некий вызов сансаре. Первый шаг от нее. Но дальше они не знали, куда идти. Отсюда и уныние.
Юра! Спасибо за беседу. Приятно поговорить с начитанным человеком. Для меня это теперь редкость. Но не будем уж утомлять людей, хотя, я по прежнему считаю, что эта литература близка буддийскому мировоззрению.

----------

Юй Кан (04.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Абсурд абсурду рознь. Доведение до абсурда - неплохой логический прием, чтобы показать ошибочность взглядов, их внутреннюю потиворечивость. Короткое и ясное доведение до абсурда - мастерство в обучении и пропаганде. 
Из абсурда не обязательно следует истина. Все дело в цели. Прием может использоваться и для введения в заблуждения. А может и просто - ради эстетического наслаждения.

----------

Федор Ф (04.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Кстати, почему экзистенциалистами обычно увлекаются, а эскапистов жалеют или посмеиваются?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Абсурд абсурду рознь.


Разумеется.




> Короткое и ясное доведение до абсурда - мастерство в обучении и пропаганде.


Пропаганде чего? Как-то не вяжется с абсурдом слово "пропаганда" :Smilie: 




> Все дело в цели. Прием может использоваться и для введения в заблуждения. А может и просто - ради эстетического наслаждения.


Если это талантливый "абсурд", то он может быть и философией и искусством.

Кортасар говорил, что в этом абсурдном мире только ответным абсурдом можно все поставить на свои места. Вот вам и цель и истина.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Кстати, почему экзистенциалистами обычно увлекаются, а эскапистов жалеют или посмеиваются?


Может быть, потому что экзистенциалисты смотрят правде в глаза, а эскаписты убегают от нее?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кстати, почему экзистенциалистами обычно увлекаются, а эскапистов жалеют или посмеиваются?


Патамушта экзистенциализм -- этта крута! А эскапизм -- нет.
И, в общем случае, человеку психологически комфортнее примкнуть к крутым и/или посмеиваться над теми, кто не крут. Тем самым взращивается не ахти какая самооценка...
Но круче всего -- вообще не обращать внимания на эскапистов и жалеть оптом ВСЕХ экзистенциалистов или (верх крути) -- посмеиваться над ними...

И остаётся только один вопрос: что (в случае, если ты -- буддист) при этом делать с природой будды, собственной, и нужно ли на неё отвлекаться, взращивая драгоценную самооценку?
На всяк случай: вопрос -- риторический.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Преодоление обусловленности понятиями в исполнении Тит Нат Хана:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuP88...feature=relmfu

----------

